# Dior Price Increase



## Bottega-Veneta

*Effective August 30, 2010*

There will be a price increase in the U.S. for all leather and patent Lady Dior.

Medium Size: $2,250 to *$,2500*.

Large Size: $2,500 to *$2,800*.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

I am employed at Christian Dior and our staff was just informed yesterday about the change.


----------



## eminere

There's already a thread on this: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/lady-dior-is-going-up-in-price-619259.html


----------



## Bottega-Veneta

Sorry about that, the message only mentions the prices for Singapore.

I added a comment about the prices in the *United States*.

Hope this information helps!


----------



## Bottega-Veneta

Bottega-Veneta said:


> *Effective August 30, 2010*
> 
> There will be a price increase in the U.S. for all leather and patent Lady Dior.
> 
> Medium Size: $2,250 to *$,2500*.
> 
> Large Size: $2,500 to *$2,800*.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> I am employed at Christian Dior and our staff was just informed yesterday about the change.




CORRECTION!

Medium will be *$2,450*


----------



## Bottega-Veneta

Dior will have a slight price increase once their Fall 2011 merchandise arrives.

From what I know...

Medium Lady Dior will go up to $2,700.

Large Lady Dior will go up to $3,100.


Also,

Medium New Lock will go up to $2,000.

But that is still a lot more cheaper than the "New" New Lock ( Dior Hypnotic) which will range from $3,100 for a small to $3,700


----------



## averagejoe

Oh my. I can't afford their stuff anymore!


----------



## bagchic1

All these price increases are insane.  I have to really think twice about what to buy now.


----------



## Bottega-Veneta

There is a few styles that _aren't_ going up.... well, for now atleast....


The Granville and LE30 should stay the same this year, unless they decide on changing it last minute to go along with all the other price increases (-___-)


----------



## franceska111

It´s so too much for me now


----------



## Bottega-Veneta

So I know I said prices will up in the fall....
However, it looks like Dior will increase their prices on *January 31st*

Everything from handbags to small leather goods are going up

Here are some of the price increases....

Medium Lady Dior - $2,700
Large Lady Dior - $3,100

Mini Panarea - $910
Small Panarea - $1,000
Medium Panarea - $1,100

Granville - $2,700

Medium New Lock - $2,000

I hope this helps those who ate debating on purchasing any of these styles.


----------



## itaque

Price increase is already done in France!


----------



## andriennelicious

This is not good for me 

Malaysia has yet to increase the prices as of 2 weeks ago. Sigh.


----------



## karolinec1

Just got an email from my SA at Dior.  Confirmed for Canada as of February 1st as well!  Didn't they JUST do a price increase at the end of August/beginning of September?  I remember the large Lady Dior going from $2500 to $2800 the day BEFORE I purchased it, and in the space of 5 months, it's going up to $3100?!?!?


----------



## Bottega-Veneta

karolinec1 said:


> Just got an email from my SA at Dior.  Confirmed for Canada as of February 1st as well!  Didn't they JUST do a price increase at the end of August/beginning of September?  I remember the large Lady Dior going from $2500 to $2800 the day BEFORE I purchased it, and in the space of 5 months, it's going up to $3100?!?!?



Crazy isn't it??

I first got an email 2 weeks ago saying it'll go up in fall,
then last week I got an email saying it'll go up on Jan. 31st!!

And this times its pretty much everything in store.


----------



## alice126

itaque said:


> Price increase is already done in France!




How much is it currently in France?


----------



## itaque

When I bought the medium Granville in december 2009, it was 1 590 . A few months after, it was 1 700  and now it's 1 850  since january 15st. 

Medium Lady Dior is 1 800  (the normal one)
Large Lady Dior is 2 100 

The Panarea is 690 
And the large Panarea is 750 

The medium New Lock is 1 750 


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Dear Dior lovers
                 My lovely NM SA, Cynthia Smith, sent me these pics to share with you. And the lady Dior is going up in price, medium from $2450 to $2700, and large from $2800 to $3100. She still has lady diors at the lower price as of today. So, if you are interested, give Cynthia a call, at 1949-887-3765. She is very nice and sweet. HTH
Lizard: USD 6300






Mitzah leopard: USD 3700





Lady dior strass crystals: USD 4100


----------



## averagejoe

Thank you for sharing these absolutely gorgeous pictures! I absolutely love the crystal Lady Dior and the lizard 3D bag


----------



## Karminah

itaque said:


> The Panarea is 690 
> And the large Panarea is 750 



Hey, I was wondering if 690  is the price for the small one and if it includes taxes? I'm gonna be in Paris in a month (yaaay  ) and would looove to buy the Panarea in red so I wanna know if the 12% VAT is claimable on the 690 . Thank you SO much for your time


----------



## itaque

I suppose the 690  is the small one! There are only 2 sizes on the frenchwebsite. This one is not called "small" or "large" but the other one is "large". 
The 690  one is 30 x 25 x 15 cm.

French Taxes are included in this price.


----------



## Karminah

Thank you so much itaque  Really appreciate it!


----------



## mywmy

Hai there!

My hubby is going to London next month and am hinting for him to get me a large grey Lady Dior. Will the price be going up anytime soon?


----------



## Bottega-Veneta

The Lady Dior, including other styles, had a price increase during February this year.

I'm not 100% sure exactly when, but I was _told_ that there will be another slight increase, most likely after summer/beginning of fall.


----------



## mywmy

TQ for the info!!! i was indeed surprised when it went up in Feb....must grab one soon before another increase!!!


----------



## D Lee

mywmy said:


> TQ for the info!!! i was indeed surprised when it went up in Feb....must grab one soon before another increase!!!


 
I was informed by my SA a few hours ago the medium LD would go up by 26% & large LD by 19% on 16 May in my region. As such, my first LD purchased in early Jan 2010 will have increased by almost 50% on 16 May, 2011. This is very surprising to me. I have been getting CD bags only for the last couple of years or so. Has CD bags always sustained increases this drastic & this fast?


----------



## cammy1

I bought my Lady Dior yesterday in London. Last month after having a lengthy conversation with the Dior SA, she informed me that just like Chanel, Dior will continue to keep raising the prices, especially for the Lady Dior. She was not pressuring me into buying (and I did not that day), but just said to think about it as all the designers are looking to keep raising prices. Therfore, I will not be surprised if the Lady Dior goes up shortly.


----------



## namie

Just bought my LD. Feel so happy.


----------



## mm88

Just came back from the Dior shop, was told that there will be a price increase come this 16/5 in Singapore.

Medium LD: S$3800 to S$4200
Large LD: S$4200 to S$5000

Any idea how much is the price for a large LD in Paris now? Is there news on increase over there?

Thanks.


----------



## namie

S$5,000!!!!!  I am glad that I took the plunge last month.


----------



## mywmy

oh no!!!! where do you live? i am in the US



D Lee said:


> I was informed by my SA a few hours ago the medium LD would go up by 26% & large LD by 19% on 16 May in my region. As such, my first LD purchased in early Jan 2010 will have increased by almost 50% on 16 May, 2011. This is very surprising to me. I have been getting CD bags only for the last couple of years or so. Has CD bags always sustained increases this drastic & this fast?


----------



## mywmy

Have they raised it in London and the US?



mm88 said:


> Just came back from the Dior shop, was told that there will be a price increase come this 16/5 in Singapore.
> 
> Medium LD: S$3800 to S$4200
> Large LD: S$4200 to S$5000
> 
> Any idea how much is the price for a large LD in Paris now? Is there news on increase over there?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## D Lee

mywmy said:


> oh no!!!! where do you live? i am in the US


 
I'm from Hong Kong. The price increase here is hectic indeed.

Medium LD: HK$21,500 to HK$27,000
Large    LD: HK$25,500 to HK$30,000

It doesn't make sense if the price increase is for selected regions only. So I guess it's a matter of time before an increase is announced in your region. Hurry! Grab a bag!


----------



## D Lee

D Lee said:


> I'm from Hong Kong. The price increase here is hectic indeed.
> 
> Opps! Freudian slip. "hectic" should be "hefty"!


----------



## Bottega-Veneta

_PRICE INCREASE EFFECTIVE MAY 16th_ 

All handbags and Women's shoes will go up in price

Med. Lady Dior is now *$3,100*
Lrg. Lady Dior is now *$3,600*

Feel free to ask me if you need any other specific price.


----------



## namie

I just got the large Lady Dior in dark green at USD2000 from Bluefly. After applying a coupon I have, I got it at USD1800. I hope the bag is in good condition. I saw the bag at Dior boutique and love the green.


----------



## mywmy

oh noooooo!!! I was hoping that hubby could get me one when he goes to London next month but now, with the risk of a price increase, I might have to consider getting it soonest!!! Thank you sooo much for telling me!!!!



D Lee said:


> I'm from Hong Kong. The price increase here is hectic indeed.
> 
> Medium LD: HK$21,500 to HK$27,000
> Large LD: HK$25,500 to HK$30,000
> 
> It doesn't make sense if the price increase is for selected regions only. So I guess it's a matter of time before an increase is announced in your region. Hurry! Grab a bag!


----------



## mywmy

for everywhere?!!!



Bottega-Veneta said:


> _PRICE INCREASE EFFECTIVE MAY 16th_
> 
> All handbags and Women's shoes will go up in price
> 
> Med. Lady Dior is now *$3,100*
> Lrg. Lady Dior is now *$3,600*
> 
> Feel free to ask me if you need any other specific price.


----------



## mywmy

u lucky lady!!! 



namie said:


> I just got the large Lady Dior in dark green at USD2000 from Bluefly. After applying a coupon I have, I got it at USD1800. I hope the bag is in good condition. I saw the bag at Dior boutique and love the green.


----------



## usheeta

i spoke with a sa in the dior store in paris, the one at GALERIES LAFAYETTE and she confirmed that the lady dior price increase from monday 16/5..
the medium will go up frm 1800euros to 2100 euros


----------



## CC Interlock

How about Granville, any price increase?


----------



## D Lee

CC Interlock said:


> How about Granville, any price increase?


 
My SA told me that the price increase effective 16 May applies to all leather goods (including small leather items & shoes) though the percentage may be less than that of the HBs.


----------



## CC Interlock

Thanks D Lee! Luckily got my first LD last year. Granville will be my next. Hope it's not a big jump on the price.


----------



## mywmy

this price increase made me bite the bullet!!!


----------



## bb08536

How about the Panarea Totes which are not leather???


----------



## mm88

usheeta said:


> i spoke with a sa in the dior store in paris, the one at GALERIES LAFAYETTE and she confirmed that the lady dior price increase from monday 16/5..
> the medium will go up frm 1800euros to 2100 euros


 
Hi Usheeta

Would you be able to assist to check the price for large LD?  Thank you.


----------



## cammy1

WOW! So glad I bought my Lady Dior bag last week from London, its now gone up by £350!
Medium Lady Dior was £1650? now £1950
Large Lady Dior was £1900 now £2250


----------



## arnoub80

that's completely ridiculous...they just had a price increase in Feb!!! Not even Chanel would do that  I am now seriously re-considering my plans of purchasing a large patent LD as I don't think the price point on these bags is justified...too bad..instead, I will keep on saving for a real bag, the Birkin.


----------



## namie

arnoub80 said:


> that's completely ridiculous...they just had a price increase in Feb!!! Not even Chanel would do that  I am now seriously re-considering my plans of purchasing a large patent LD as I don't think the price point on these bags is justified...too bad..instead, I will keep on saving for a real bag, the Birkin.


 
What I heard from my colleague who just bought her Chanel in Apr, she was glad she did so cos Chanel increased its price in May.


----------



## cammy1

^yup, Chanel is just as bad (even worse), Dior is following their lead


----------



## arnoub80

namie said:


> What I heard from my colleague who just bought her Chanel in Apr, she was glad she did so cos Chanel increased its price in May.




I'm sorry but this is incorrect information. My SA sent me an email this morning showcasing the latest bag arrivals in the NY boutique along with the corresponding prices. As of today, the price of a Chanel jumbo flap still stands at $3,700.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Chanel price increases were May for Europe, June 1 for America.  ~$400 per Flap and reissue. Which makes the cost treble in ten years


----------



## arnoub80

Yes, I was reading the Chanel forum and came to realize that  There are 13 days left before the next hike...unbelievable.

Vintage Leather: I love your quote from Khalil Gibran


----------



## namie

Terrible. At this rate I will not be able to afford Dior soon and may never be able to get a Chanel.


----------



## tita1992

I want to buy myself a panarea tote! They're not leather though, does the price increase apply to them too?! Could somebody check. Thank you!


----------



## Sandy777

Wow, quite the increase on the Lady Dior!

As per the Dior website the price on the Panarea has also gone up...

In British pounds the smaller size was I think 630 GBP and is now 710 GBP. The large size is now 770 GBP (up from 700 or 710 I think?) and the XL is 860 GBP.


----------



## newmommy_va

Yes, the price increase includes the panarea tote. The tote is coated canvas with leather trim. The small went from $1,000 to $1,150 (USD). HTH.

For some reason NM's website has not updated with the new prices. Just an FYI, when I ordered the medium bronze, they shipped me the *small*- which matched the measurements listed and price for a small. On the other hand, the other Panarea listed (in silver or black) actually looks like the medium and is priced for a medium. BTW, the silver photographs beautifully, but irl, I though it had olive undertones, IMO. Anywho... Good luck!!



tita1992 said:


> I want to buy myself a panarea tote! They're not leather though, does the price increase apply to them too?! Could somebody check. Thank you!


----------



## Vintage Leather

arnoub80 said:


> Yes, I was reading the Chanel forum and came to realize that  There are 13 days left before the next hike...unbelievable.
> 
> Vintage Leather: I love your quote from Khalil Gibran



It just scares me to realize that the cost of designer bags have outpaced inflation by 6% and college education by 4%.  My satin Large Lady Dior is from 1996, and it cost me GBP 550.  I cannot afford a new LD!

And thank you for the compliment on the quote.  It's so easy to get caught up in envying other collections, and quickly judging bags and the people who wear them.  I like reminding myself that there are things more important than aesthetics.


----------



## alwaysadira

*CRIES* I wanted a Medium Lady Dior...


----------



## namie

I wanted a Le 30 and have been trying to sell some of my existing bags to fund it. I don't think I can meet the amount.


----------



## D Lee

I bought my first black patent LD in Jan last year at HK$18500. I am very shocked to learn that the same item today is HK$30000, an increase of >60%. I once foolishly believed that price of property in HK was the only commodity that always increased way above inflation. Apparently brand name bags perform even better!!! Too bad they don't sell with a good price on the second hand market. Otherwise we would be playing the "brand name HB market" rather than the stock/property market!


----------



## ek9977

Are there any price increases in Australia too?


----------



## eminere

ek9977 said:


> Are there any price increases in Australia too?


Yes, the price increases affect every country.


----------



## eminere

eminere&#8482;;19021048 said:
			
		

> Yes, the price increases affect every country.


Correction: *Most* countries, not every country.

Australia did take a price increase.


----------



## d4rkangel

does anyone know how much the panarea in paris will cost after price increase ? any estimation ? thanks


----------



## LiYaH102

Does anyone know how much is the large patent LD in Sydney?
Im planning to buy my very 1st one before next price increase..:shame:


----------



## eminere

LiYaH102 said:


> Does anyone know how much is the large patent LD in Sydney?
> Im planning to buy my very 1st one before next price increase..:shame:


Australia has already taken a price increase.  The large Lady Dior is $3,900.


----------



## LiYaH102

eminere;19109840 said:
			
		

> Australia has already taken a price increase.  The large Lady Dior is $3,900.



Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Rooona.3

could anyone tell me how much is it now?????
large lady dior..
Thanx


----------



## ek9977

eminere&#8482;;19109840 said:
			
		

> Australia has already taken a price increase.  The large Lady Dior is $3,900.



Wow.... this sure makes my Med LD purchase in Feb feel so valid! How much is it now?


----------



## brandpassion

how much is the small vs medium lady dior in lambskin in France now?


----------



## eminere

ek9977 said:


> Wow.... this sure makes my Med LD purchase in Feb feel so valid! How much is it now?


AUD3,400 now.  (It was AUD3,000 before.)


----------



## ek9977

eminere;19214926 said:
			
		

> AUD3,400 now.  (It was AUD3,000 before.)



Thanks for the info. That's a fair bit more.... will there be further increases this year?


----------



## pinktailcat

I heard that Dior will increase the small leather goods on 9th, July....


----------



## Milanalim

pinktailcat said:
			
		

> I heard that Dior will increase the small leather goods on 9th, July....



Does that include the new lock pouch and evening clutch or will it be just wallets?


----------



## pinktailcat

Milanalim said:


> Does that include the new lock pouch and evening clutch or will it be just wallets?



I was told that the new lock pouch will cost $200 more after July 9th....so it is not only wallets...


----------



## Milanalim

pinktailcat said:
			
		

> I was told that the new lock pouch will cost $200 more after July 9th....so it is not only wallets...



OMG better get my NLP then on the 8th!!!


----------



## Milanalim

Milanalim said:
			
		

> Does that include the new lock pouch and evening clutch or will it be just wallets?



I better get mine before then!


----------



## pinktailcat

Milanalim said:


> I better get mine before then!



I know! I will have to get my third pouch, but I am debating which color


----------



## Milanalim

pinktailcat said:
			
		

> I know! I will have to get my third pouch, but I am debating which color



What 2 colors do you have?  Are they HTF?!?


----------



## pinktailcat

Milanalim said:


> What 2 colors do you have?  Are they HTF?!?



I have lamb skin in black and hot pink. Black comes every season, but hot pink is seasonal color. I don't think those are HTF anyway.


----------



## Milanalim

pinktailcat said:
			
		

> I have lamb skin in black and hot pink. Black comes every season, but hot pink is seasonal color. I don't think those are HTF anyway.



Thanks pinktailcat!  I may get one or two by the increase!  I want the black one and the beige one!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Is this true??? The new lock pouchette will have a price increase after the ninth of july??


----------



## pinktailcat

CoachCruiser said:


> Is this true??? The new lock pouchette will have a price increase after the ninth of july??


Yes...that is what I heard from my SA at Saks...


----------



## tegan

I asked my SA at the NY store and she told me the prices were not going up.


----------



## Milanalim

tegan said:
			
		

> I asked my SA at the NY store and she told me the prices were not going up.



Thanks for the info!  I can't shop this week!


----------



## lingni

My SA from Saks also told me the same thing, price increase on July 9


----------



## angeluv101

How much is the new lock pouch now?


----------



## Milanalim

I called the boutique and I was told the increase would be on the 8th.  So not sure if she meant after the 8th.   So confusing, I'll call again tomorrow and see what they say... Anyone have any more info on this price increase?


----------



## Milanalim

Not sure why but at Nordies NLP is $1150 at the boutique it is $1100 and the increase will bring it up to $1300.  Does anyone know why Nordies charges an extra $50?!!!


----------



## PinkDioR

I was browsing tru the dior website and realize that there is a price increase on a lot of items. 

Was in Paris last week, bought a lot of dior stuffs. But now I am banging my head against the wall for not getting more bags.     

Maybe someone can update if prices of LD and Missdior has increase price.

Thanks~


----------



## venusforu

PinkDioR said:


> I was browsing tru the dior website and realize that there is a price increase on a lot of items.
> 
> Was in Paris last week, bought a lot of dior stuffs. But now I am banging my head against the wall for not getting more bags.
> 
> Maybe someone can update if prices of LD and Missdior has increase price.
> 
> Thanks~


Say this isn't so!!! Especially for LDs because I still want 2 more at least!


----------



## PinkDioR

The dior new lock pouch was 900 last week on their site. I bought two last Wednesday at 900 each in Paris. And today it's 1000. That's more than 10% difference. (=_=""")

Also bought 2 Dior panarea pouch at 320. It's now 330. Not too bad for this. 

I can't see the LD prices online. I hope it remains the same! I just bought my first LD last week! And would love to purchase more in the near future if a color I like pops up.


----------



## eminere

I imagine there'd be price increases across most of the products, particularly the leather goods.


----------



## rollzst

I'm regretting not purchasing a few items now as I was at Dior just the other day! Oh well now I have an excuse to stop spending for a while!


----------



## sana168

oh really.Lucky me.  i just bought my Lady dior Large today at Liska in  Vienna.  and the price is 2915 less 17% that is around 2419euro.  its even cheaper than Paris (2464 euro net of tax).  The SA told me that there will be a price increase next month.  oh by the way, there is no Dior boutique in Vienna and the Chanel SA pointed me to Liska


----------



## tutushopper

No price increase yet for U.S. for bags, although there was one a bit ago for fine jewelry. They do expect one soon, as it was last year in March.


----------



## vink

Ouch! I guess that's the price of undeciding. I'm still thinking whether or not I should get that Grandville. I guess there's always a price to pay.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Does anybody know whether the UK price has increased or not?


----------



## Lingie

OMG!! I cant believe it!! But thankfully i bought my New Lock Pouch just a few weeks ago! Ive always wanted a Lady Dior.. But now ive decided to get a Chanel.. Boo Boo me!


----------



## crashtestdummy

Yes, I can confirm this.  Just talked to my SA a minute ago and the New Lock Pochette is now CAD$1450.  It was $1250 two weeks ago.


----------



## LeanneBloom

What???? I was considering a second NLP in blue, but SA couldn't find one for me two weeks ago, and I didn't follow up. Now I think I'd rather add some to get a Chanel mini before that price goes up too.


----------



## sunapr

crashtestdummy said:


> Yes, I can confirm this.  Just talked to my SA a minute ago and the New Lock Pochette is now CAD$1450.  It was $1250 two weeks ago.


Did you ask about granville?


----------



## crashtestdummy

sunapr said:


> Did you ask about granville?



No I didn't but I can ask her.  I did ask about the Miss Dior and no increase yet.  They said it was quite sudden with no warnings at all.  They just got an e-mail and that was it.  I was teasing her that she should give them to me in the old price as I have been eyeing the NLP for a while but they just didn't have the red patent available.  Now I'm thinking I should just get the Balenciaga Town.  We'll see.

I'll ask her about the Granville and let uou know!


----------



## crashtestdummy

LeanneBloom said:


> What???? I was considering a second NLP in blue, but SA couldn't find one for me two weeks ago, and I didn't follow up. Now I think I'd rather add some to get a Chanel mini before that price goes up too.



Oh, my SA just showed me one today!!! But yeah, sucks that you now have to pay the higher price.  I wish we could lock in the price when there's no stock available in the colour we want.


----------



## Lingie

crashtestdummy said:


> No I didn't but I can ask her.  I did ask about the Miss Dior and no increase yet.  They said it was quite sudden with no warnings at all.  They just got an e-mail and that was it.  I was teasing her that she should give them to me in the old price as I have been eyeing the NLP for a while but they just didn't have the red patent available.  Now I'm thinking I should just get the Balenciaga Town.  We'll see.
> 
> I'll ask her about the Granville and let uou know!



When did u try to locate the red patent NLP? I just got one a month ago. My SA manage to locate one even thou it's not available at the boutique.


----------



## crashtestdummy

Lingie said:


> When did u try to locate the red patent NLP? I just got one a month ago. My SA manage to locate one even thou it's not available at the boutique.



It was about 3 weeks ago, I think.  Actually she did locate one from another boutique but I wasn't decided yet at the time so I declined her offer to bring it in to the store as I wasn't ready to make the commitment just yet.

How do you like it?  Did you do a reveal and mod pics here?  Can you send me a link?


----------



## sunapr

crashtestdummy said:


> No I didn't but I can ask her.  I did ask about the Miss Dior and no increase yet.  They said it was quite sudden with no warnings at all.  They just got an e-mail and that was it.  I was teasing her that she should give them to me in the old price as I have been eyeing the NLP for a while but they just didn't have the red patent available.  Now I'm thinking I should just get the Balenciaga Town.  We'll see.
> 
> I'll ask her about the Granville and let uou know!



Thank you crashtestdummy! I want a Granville for my birthday this month. If the price increase makes it out of my price range, then I may consider Belenciaga too.


----------



## crashtestdummy

sunapr said:


> Thank you crashtestdummy! I want a Granville for my birthday this month. If the price increase makes it out of my price range, then I may consider Belenciaga too.



Are you in Canada or US or ???


----------



## sunapr

crashtestdummy said:


> Are you in Canada or US or ???


I'm in Toronto. I wish I was in the US because 13% tax makes bags are a lot more expensive!


----------



## crashtestdummy

I know!  I'm thinking if I had bought the nlp at 1250, the tax would've just pushed me to 1400.  Now i have to pay additional 12% on top of 1450.    Do you know if Dior was included in Holt's $50 off a few weeks ago?


----------



## sunapr

No. Dior is always excluded from Holt's promotions...unfortunately


----------



## Lingie

crashtestdummy said:


> It was about 3 weeks ago, I think.  Actually she did locate one from another boutique but I wasn't decided yet at the time so I declined her offer to bring it in to the store as I wasn't ready to make the commitment just yet.
> 
> How do you like it?  Did you do a reveal and mod pics here?  Can you send me a link?



I didn't do a reveal, coz quite a few ladies have it.. I haven had a chance to use it yet! It's still sitting in my closet, but i love it! It's so much roomier then my Chanel woc.. It's really a nice red! U should get it soon!


----------



## crashtestdummy

Just heard from my SA:  

the handbags haven't been raised yet. granville is $3,200 and Lady Dior medium size is $3,600 n large size is $4,000


----------



## crashtestdummy

Lingie said:


> I didn't do a reveal, coz quite a few ladies have it.. I haven had a chance to use it yet! It's still sitting in my closet, but i love it! It's so much roomier then my Chanel woc.. It's really a nice red! U should get it soon!



I know!  I couldn't justify the Chanel WOC price for the space you're getting!


----------



## Lingie

crashtestdummy said:


> I know!  I couldn't justify the Chanel WOC price for the space you're getting!



Yea, since it hasn't increase yet, you should get it!i haven try it yet, so I'm so sure about the chain.. Hope it's sturdy


----------



## crashtestdummy

Lingie said:


> Yea, since it hasn't increase yet, you should get it!i haven try it yet, so I'm so sure about the chain.. Hope it's sturdy



Actually they did increase by $200.  That's why I was bummed about it.


----------



## Lingie

crashtestdummy said:


> Actually they did increase by $200.  That's why I was bummed about it.



Oh bummer!! That's like more then 10%.. But it's really pretty!


----------



## sunapr

crashtestdummy said:


> Just heard from my SA:
> 
> the handbags haven't been raised yet. granville is $3,200 and Lady Dior medium size is $3,600 n large size is $4,000


Thank you for the info crashtestdummy. Hope the handbag prices are still the same in the next two weeks


----------



## crashtestdummy

sunapr said:


> Thank you for the info crashtestdummy. Hope the handbag prices are still the same in the next two weeks



Crossing my fingers for you!!!  Happy birthday!!!  &#127874;


----------



## tutushopper

sunapr said:


> I'm in Toronto. I wish I was in the US because 13% tax makes bags are a lot more expensive!



But some states have 11% tax, so not always less expensive in the U.S., and the Canadian dollar is still stronger now.


----------



## ThisVNchick

For US residents only:

If anyone is planning on getting the larger handbags, do so now (as advised by my SA)! So far, Dior has done a price increase on all of its small accessories (wallets/pochette). Last week, I bought a purple LD patent wallet for $790, it is now $870. The new lock pochette went from $1300 to $1450. 

The worst part was my SA didn't even know about the price increase! She was ringing up a new lock pochette for another client who came in the other day and the computer screen showed $1400. She even had to call corporate to confirm the price change since she was under the impression that it was a system mistake! So she advised me to get the larger handbags while I can since she can no longer guarantee me that Dior will give their SA a "heads-up" before a price increase.


----------



## tutushopper

ThisVNchick said:


> For US residents only:
> 
> If anyone is planning on getting the larger handbags, do so now (as advised by my SA)! So far, Dior has done a price increase on all of its small accessories (wallets/pochette). Last week, I bought a purple LD patent wallet for $790, it is now $870. The new lock pochette went from $1300 to $1450.
> 
> The worst part was my SA didn't even know about the price increase! She was ringing up a new lock pochette for another client who came in the other day and the computer screen showed $1400. She even had to call corporate to confirm the price change since she was under the impression that it was a system mistake! So she advised me to get the larger handbags while I can since she can no longer guarantee me that Dior will give their SA a "heads-up" before a price increase.


Eeks!  My SA had told me he usually has a few days' notice for this, but I guess Dior changed this.  I think I'd better get in there fast!  I had a wallet in mind, too; drats!  Thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## fairchild119

When I was in Taiwan two weeks ago, the SA told me that prices for SLGs will increase on April 1 while bag prices will increase in May.


----------



## Mademoiselle21

Hey everyone, 

I'm new to this forum thing so this is my first post (woohoo!), do you think they put the prices up because of leather or do you think they're just getting greedy? 

What do you think?

I was looking into getting a Lady Dior and hesitated for ages because I couldn't decide between two colours, I could kick myself!

xoxo


----------



## averagejoe

Mademoiselle21 said:


> do you think they put the prices up because of leather or do you think they're just getting greedy?
> 
> What do you think?



There are many reasons for price increases. There is inflation of currency which is the primary reason for most price increases, and there is also the need to answer to shareholders who are expecting profit increases for each reporting period. Besides, as demand goes up, prices usually go up regardless of the brand.

On top of that, there are rising fuel and labour costs, as well as the extensive advertising that Dior puts into its various leather lines like the Lady Dior and Miss Dior, especially with the use of celebrities like Marion Cotillard and Jennifer Lawrence. I'm sure their modelling contracts are expensive, perhaps over a million dollars per contract.

Most designer brands keep increasing the prices of their leather goods, so it's not exclusive to Dior. Celine and Chanel have steep price increases, as does Louis Vuitton. I guess it's just the nature of a luxury brand. If you want to buy into the prestige, then it comes with increasing prices.


----------



## BabeGenevieve

has lady dior increased&#65311; what will be the new price&#65311;


----------



## baglvr2012

BabeGenevieve said:


> has lady dior increased&#65311; what will be the new price&#65311;


the lady dior has not increased.  i was in the store this wknd and it's still the same price.  although however, my SA said that it is likely that the bags will have a price increase later this month or may.


----------



## Nico_79

baglvr2012 said:


> the lady dior has not increased.  i was in the store this wknd and it's still the same price.  although however, my SA said that it is likely that the bags will have a price increase later this month or may.


Hmm I hope it's in May or later, my bank account needs to recover before taking another beating from Dior!


----------



## ThisVNchick

BabeGenevieve said:


> has lady dior increased&#65311; what will be the new price&#65311;



I've read somewhere that Canada has increased their LD from $3400 CAD to $3600 CAD- I see the same thing happening in the US when the price increase comes; I guess it's a good thing that the increase isn't so substantial especially for a leather bag.


----------



## im_smile

the price on lady dior wallet jumped from $820 to $900 + TAX in US. no increased in Lady Dior, Miss Dior and Diorissimo yet.


----------



## Nico_79

ThisVNchick said:


> I've read somewhere that Canada has increased their LD from $3400 CAD to $3600 CAD- I see the same thing happening in the US when the price increase comes; I guess it's a good thing that the increase isn't so substantial especially for a leather bag.


Yes the current LD price in Canada is $3600. One of the SA's said the next price increase usually means another 10% or more. I will die if it reaches $4k!


----------



## Gvamty

I know of a place where stuff is still ringing up at the pre price increase price. PM me for SA info


----------



## ThisVNchick

Well, the inevitable is happening. If anyone is looking to buy Dior, or on the fence about it, you better get to a store soon! I just got word from my SA that a price increase has been scheduled for August 1st.  She's not aware of how much more each collection will increase by, but, for anyone contemplating a Lady Dior, expect a $300 increase on August 1st.


----------



## averagejoe

Thanks for the update!


----------



## chris_sd

does it include ready to wear?


----------



## vink

How about Europe? I'm going to Switzerland this mid August? Anyone has info? I plan to buy my next bag there.


----------



## ThisVNchick

chris_sd said:


> does it include ready to wear?



My SA only mentioned handbags (but that's because that's all I buy from Dior). I would give your local store a call just to make sure.


----------



## poohbag

Thanks so much for the heads up!!! I called Dior at my local Saks just now and the SA confirmed Thurs Aug 1 all the handbags are going up 10%.


----------



## HADASSA

ThisVNchick said:


> My SA only mentioned handbags (but that's because that's all I buy from Dior). I would give your local store a call just to make sure.


 
Everything is going up except Ostrich and Crocodile


----------



## chlbag2012

HADASSA said:


> Everything is going up except Ostrich and Crocodile


Does the price increase on handbags including pochette?


----------



## mf19

Just confirmed - price is increasing in UK too on Aug 1st however I haven't been told yet by how much.  I'll get the new price for the large LD on Thursday


----------



## Mi_Lan

What about in France? Does anyone has information?


----------



## HADASSA

Mi_Lan said:


> What about in France? Does anyone has information?


 
Might be worldwide all at the same time


----------



## HADASSA

chlbag2012 said:


> Does the price increase on handbags including pochette?


 
I was told every single style of bag. I don't know if a pochette is classified as a small leather good but she said it was EVERYTHING


----------



## niknaks73

My SA at Tyson's just comfirmed&#128555;


----------



## niknaks73

niknaks73 said:


> My SA at Tyson's just comfirmed&#128555;



$300 more for large Lady D


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Does anyone know if the price increase will apply to the new soft dior ziped tote bag? i hope not  it just came out...


----------



## HADASSA

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Does anyone know if the price increase will apply to the new soft dior ziped tote bag? i hope not  it just came out...


 
I was told EVERYTHING but to be on the safe side call a dior boutique tomorrow and ask.


----------



## ABClalala A

Yes, today is the last day for old price. I just bought my Lady Dior this evening and my SA said it will be for around $4k including tax.


----------



## HADASSA

ThisVNchick said:


> Well, the inevitable is happening. If anyone is looking to buy Dior, or on the fence about it, you better get to a store soon! I just got word from my SA that a price increase has been scheduled for August 1st.  She's not aware of how much more each collection will increase by, but, for anyone contemplating a Lady Dior, expect a $300 increase on August 1st.


 
*Thank you for the "heads up" on behalf of all of us who will be able to purchase our HGs before the price increase on August 01.*


----------



## crazy8baglady

In case anyone is interested the price increase on the original Dior soft size large is from $2600 to $2750 USD. So not 10% increase on the Soft.


----------



## ThisVNchick

HADASSA said:


> *Thank you for the "heads up" on behalf of all of us who will be able to purchase our HGs before the price increase on August 01.*



No problem  

I'm glad Dior announced it this time, unlike 3 months ago when they secretly increased their SLGs without notice.


----------



## miaomiao1982

Wow... that's scary... we can never keep up with the price increase 

I'm saving up for a Miss Dior Promenade Pouch. If I'm not wrong it's SGD1800 in Singapore. If 10% increase means it'll now be SGD1980!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

My SA in Paris just confirmed. Today is the last day before price increasing.


----------



## bhCartier

Aghhh.. I like the Dior clutch.. very elegant, and great price. I also like the Diorissimo, but if I buy anything now, then I won't be able to buy my dream Dior bag.. And I'm aiming for a Chanel bag too.


----------



## vink

If it's going up in UK, I think it'll go up in Switzerland, too.  Well, at least, I think it's still cheaper there than here, where I live, anyway.


----------



## crazy8baglady

Because of this thread I had to run to Dior tonight


----------



## crazy8baglady

I was hoping to score a Diorissimo too but they didn't have any small grained ones in a color that I wanted.
I was planning on a black or beige Soft but ended up deciding on rouge vif


----------



## cuppiecake

I was at a boutique in Canada today and no word on the price increase yet according to the SA. She said they usually get a couple days notice..


----------



## tutushopper

crazy8baglady said:


> I was hoping to score a Diorissimo too but they didn't have any small grained ones in a color that I wanted.
> I was planning on a black or beige Soft but ended up deciding on rouge vif
> View attachment 2278415



Lovely color!


----------



## eminere

ThisVNchick said:


> No problem
> 
> I'm glad Dior announced it this time, unlike 3 months ago when they secretly increased their SLGs without notice.


By right there should be no "announcement" in advance...


----------



## Nico_79

cuppiecake said:


> I was at a boutique in Canada today and no word on the price increase yet according to the SA. She said they usually get a couple days notice..


Last price increase they did not get notice in advance, it was just an overnight system change. I can't imagine the rest of the world getting an increase leaving Canada unscathed. Would be wonderful, but unlikely!


----------



## soxx

There's no mention of price increase in Singapore too.


----------



## mf19

medium and large LD increased by £150 in the UK

new prices: medium 2450 or 2041.67 (heathrow), large 2750 or 2291.67 (heathrow)

Not too bad!  I can live with that


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mf19 said:


> medium and large LD increased by £150 in the UK
> 
> new prices: medium 2450 or 2041.67 (heathrow), large 2750 or 2291.67 (heathrow)
> 
> Not too bad!  I can live with that



Not too bad indeed  thanks M ur a star


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mf19 said:


> medium and large LD increased by £150 in the UK
> 
> new prices: medium 2450 or 2041.67 (heathrow), large 2750 or 2291.67 (heathrow)
> 
> Not too bad!  I can live with that



Sorry i forgot to ask, do you have any price info regarding small diorissimo?


----------



## mf19

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Sorry i forgot to ask, do you have any price info regarding small diorissimo?



I don't... Sorry!


----------



## xsimplicity

I just called Dior in Holt Renfrew in Canada and the price of the medium Lady Dior is still $3600.


----------



## crashtestdummy

No price increase at Dior Holt Renfrew in Vancouver yet.


----------



## ThisVNchick

eminere;25091873 said:
			
		

> By right there should be no "announcement" in advance...



I understand the rule "prices are subject to change without notice" but I feel like it's only beneficial to Dior to give these announcement, because I feel like most people are on the fence about buying, but when they hear they might have to pay more after a certain date, that creates the "final push" to get people to buy. I'm sure Dior has generated quite a bundle from the last 48 hours (my SA told me that our small boutique was flooded with clients trying to get in last minute buys).  It's a win-win for both I guess.


----------



## rowy65

crazy8baglady said:


> I was hoping to score a Diorissimo too but they didn't have any small grained ones in a color that I wanted.
> I was planning on a black or beige Soft but ended up deciding on rouge vif
> View attachment 2278415



So pretty, I love this color.  It's like the perfect red.  Congrats on getting it before price increase


----------



## poohbag

crazy8baglady said:


> I was hoping to score a Diorissimo too but they didn't have any small grained ones in a color that I wanted.
> I was planning on a black or beige Soft but ended up deciding on rouge vif
> View attachment 2278415



So pretty! Love your rouge vif Soft!


----------



## eminere

ThisVNchick said:


> I understand the rule "prices are subject to change without notice" but I feel like it's only beneficial to Dior to give these announcement, because I feel like most people are on the fence about buying, but when they hear they might have to pay more after a certain date, that creates the "final push" to get people to buy. I'm sure Dior has generated quite a bundle from the last 48 hours (my SA told me that our small boutique was flooded with clients trying to get in last minute buys).  It's a win-win for both I guess.


A "last-minute windfall" is actually not a win for Dior, from a business model point of view. But I'm not going to argue this point since it involves commercial matters.


----------



## ladydior30

gosh, not another price increases...


----------



## Nico_79

xsimplicity said:


> I just called Dior in Holt Renfrew in Canada and the price of the medium Lady Dior is still $3600.


Ahh maybe we are safe for now??


----------



## Nico_79

Just got word from my SA in Toronto, the price increase is coming any time now so if you're thinking of getting something this weekend would be the time to do it!


----------



## xsimplicity

^ I called Dior Holt Renfrew in Montreal today and the SA said the exact same thing: that the price increase is going to happen any day now.


----------



## rowy65

I was at Dior today in Manhasset.  My sister just got the Panarea large tote in poudre rose and the price was still the same.  Karen the manager said no price increase for the Panarea and I think she also said for the new soft zipped tote


----------



## Joyce Lim

Love the red. Congrats.


----------



## PrincessSparks

So glad it's only £150 increase in UK... Kind of brought forward my decision to buy before another much larger increase comes


----------



## xsimplicity

Canadian prices will increase this Thursday.


----------



## averagejoe

xsimplicity said:


> Canadian prices will increase this Thursday.



Thanks for the update!


----------



## lovingmaybag39

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Sorry i forgot to ask, do you have any price info regarding small diorissimo?



a small diorissimo is 2750 GBP now


----------



## cuppiecake

xsimplicity said:


> Canadian prices will increase this Thursday.



Any info on how much the increase will be for the medium Lady Dior?


----------



## xsimplicity

cuppiecake said:


> Any info on how much the increase will be for the medium Lady Dior?


My SA said it'll increase by approximately $300.


----------



## dibS

Has Singapore increased the prices yet? If yes then how much is the medium Lady Dior?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

lovingmaybag39 said:


> a small diorissimo is 2750 GBP now



Thanks dear


----------



## lukrezia78

In Germany medium Lady Dior is now 2600 euro instead of 2500 euro. I guess the price must be the same in other european countries which have euro.


----------



## Everlong

How much did the price increase on the classic lambskin medium and large Lady Diors in the US? Was $300 or 10% confirmed?


----------



## mf19

Just wanted to let everyone know that this may not be the only increase of the year.  My SA said she expected the increase to be a lot larger which means it could still be coming again before 2014.  She also said Dior used to have 4 increases a year so this isn't out of the norm either (although they only had 1 increase in over a 12 month span).  Just wanted to give a heads up as I know others like myself are planning a purchase fairly soon


----------



## QTbebe

xsimplicity said:


> Canadian prices will increase this Thursday.



thanks for the heads up, i guess it increased yesterday... do you know the price of the new lock promenade pouch with the crossbody chain?


----------



## xsimplicity

QTbebe said:


> thanks for the heads up, i guess it increased yesterday... do you know the price of the new lock promenade pouch with the crossbody chain?


Sorry, I don't know the price. But you can easily find out by giving the store a call.


----------



## forespec

wooooof!


----------



## krawford

Heard this morning there will be a price increase on bags on Monday. My SA just let me know!


----------



## Everlong

i have heard there would be a substantial price increase before christmas. this may be it. yikes!


----------



## All Smiles

Yep , oz . Catching wind of the price increase too. We were the last to get the Last price increase of 16% so it seems quite sudden for us to have 2 increases in 4 months


----------



## SnowBlossom

All Smiles said:


> Yep , oz . Catching wind of the price increase too. We were the last to get the Last price increase of 16% so it seems quite sudden for us to have 2 increases in 4 months



Bah, we already pay more than other places!


----------



## tutushopper

This is occurring in the U.S. on Monday; just confirmed with my SA.


----------



## brandee1002

oh I'm curious how much? and will this be for all Dior bags?


----------



## tutushopper

brandee1002 said:


> oh I'm curious how much? and will this be for all Dior bags?



All handbags and I didn't ask how much.


----------



## tutushopper

brandee1002 said:


> oh I'm curious how much? and will this be for all Dior bags?



Update:  I think it was 3 to 8% or so; will be extra $200 on medium Lady Dior, so not a huge increase.  Whew!


----------



## brandee1002

Oh yes not terrifying,. I'm glad 2 of the 3 bags a reserved for cruise already came in . Makes me feel like a saved $400 .


----------



## tutushopper

brandee1002 said:


> Oh yes not terrifying,. I'm glad 2 of the 3 bags a reserved for cruise already came in . Makes me feel like a saved $400 .



I'm just glad it's not a huge increase, so I won't feel so bad if I don't find a dream bag (same as before the last increase).  Yes, I will pay more, but not a fortune more like Chanel and their increases. Fabulous that you saved $400.


----------



## DiorrificLady

Interesting.. Is this price increase happening in the US only? We already had an increase few months ago in here.


----------



## tutushopper

DiorrificLady said:


> Interesting.. Is this price increase happening in the US only? We already had an increase few months ago in here.



All I know is that the US is having a price increase (we just had one not that long ago).


----------



## vink

SnowBlossom said:


> Bah, we already pay more than other places!




Well, I'm from Asia and I pay more locally.  j/k  

Glad to hear it's not too much, still kinda feel bad for the increase. Now, I wonder if it'll hit other places, too.


----------



## brandee1002

It wouldnt surprise me if the lady Dior ends up costing near 5000 USD in a few years .


----------



## sunapr

How much is the Granville Polochon now? and how much will it be after the increase?


----------



## xsimplicity

The increase is also happening in Canada. The Panarea is going from $1300 to $1350, which is not too bad at all


----------



## ThisVNchick

My SA said $200 increase on the Lady Dior, $200 increase on the Diorissimo, $200 on the Bar.


----------



## Everlong

ThisVNchick said:


> My SA said $200 increase on the Lady Dior, $200 increase on the Diorissimo, $200 on the Bar.



thank you for the information. 

so come monday. the expected prices will be:

Lady Dior:
Small- $2,900
Medium- $3,900 Tricolor- $4,200
Large- $4,400

Diorissimo:
Mini- $3,400
Large- $4,800

Bar:
Medium- $4,800
Medium Bi-color: $5,300


not quite substantial as i expected


----------



## ThisVNchick

Everlong said:


> thank you for the information.
> 
> so come monday. the expected prices will be:
> 
> Lady Dior:
> Small- $2,900
> Medium- $3,900 Tricolor- $4,200
> Large- $4,400
> 
> Diorissimo:
> Mini- $3,400
> Large- $4,800
> 
> Bar:
> Medium- $4,800
> Medium Bi-color: $5,300
> 
> 
> not quite substantial as i expected



The current medium Bar is $4,900. Come Monday it will be $5,100


----------



## ThisVNchick

DiorrificLady said:


> Interesting.. Is this price increase happening in the US only? We already had an increase few months ago in here.



It is company wide. The last increase was on August 1st, which was not too long ago, so I was really surprised that they're having another one.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

seriously??the increase was only few month ago wow. they really want to catch up on Chanel now


----------



## sunapr

Anyone know if there's a price increase on Granville??


----------



## mf19

No known increase in the uk as of this morning...


----------



## florenciaairena

Such a regret not buying them before...


----------



## sssvf

it's the third increase this year!!!


----------



## brandee1002

I know my SA at Dior said they had a ticket change today ( aka price increase). But I went to bergdorf this morning, and they looked at me like I had 2 heads. Their bags haven't increased yet, so fyi for anyone in new York that need some Dior. I think  department stores can delay the price increase , but I'm not sure for how long


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

brandee1002 said:


> I know my SA at Dior said they had a ticket change today ( aka price increase). But I went to bergdorf this morning, and they looked at me like I had 2 heads. Their bags haven't increased yet, so fyi for anyone in new York that need some Dior. I think  department stores can delay the price increase , but I'm not sure for how long



er. that weird. i asked my friend who work at saks he also told me about a dior price increase today. all these price increases are getting ridiculous sniff**


----------



## brandee1002

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> er. that weird. i asked my friend who work at saks he also told me about a dior price increase today. all these price increases are getting ridiculous sniff**



Yes I agree. Bergdorf isn't increasing their prices until next week,and they did get a few new cruise pieces.


----------



## ThisVNchick

brandee1002 said:


> Yes I agree. Bergdorf isn't increasing their prices until next week,and they did get a few new cruise pieces.



Oh this is such good news! I was looking to get a tri color Diorissimo but completely forgot to place my order! I think I will do this now!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

brandee1002 said:


> Yes I agree. Bergdorf isn't increasing their prices until next week,and they did get a few new cruise pieces.



Did you SA send you any pics?


----------



## brandee1002

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Did you SA send you any pics?



I don't usually deal with anyone at bergdorf . I have a SA at Dior on 57th , but she did tell me to go look because they had some cruise . this is the only picture I have . they also have the yellow and orange Gradient lady Dior .


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

brandee1002 said:


> I don't usually deal with anyone at bergdorf . I have a SA at Dior on 57th , but she did tell me to go look because they had some cruise . this is the only picture I have . they also have the yellow and orange Gradient lady Dior .



Thank you. I think it will be nice if we creat a thread in dior like Chanel too where people update what they find or see


----------



## princepanni

Just wondering if anyone knows whether Dior increase the price this week? Any updates?


----------



## doglovesbear

princepanni said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows whether Dior increase the price this week? Any updates?


Went to Dior boutique at Beverly Hills today, price has been increased $200 for LD and Diorissimo, not checking other bags.


----------



## BloomWhite

Hey, do you guys know how much is a lady dior (M) in Malaysia?


----------



## Powder Puff

Any intel on price increase in Europe?


----------



## jewel.crazy

Girls grab ur fav purchases before monday 6th dec..i just went in lookin at a lady dior clutch n the SA said it will be up by around £150 on mon ((


----------



## kokoroni

How much is it after the increase? So sad to hear that


----------



## cocobean1793

Does anyone know the USD price of the Dior Soft tote (both versions/sizes)? Apologies if it is posted somewhere else, I've searched the forum and can't seem to find it....


----------



## Dsr25

Does anyone know when is the next price increase in Europe ? I'm planning to get lady dior in medium size but still saving and waiting the stable euro currency. Thanks


----------



## Vy Dang

I just bought my first lady dior few days ago. The size I measured approximately 24x20x11, not quite sure about the size is medium or small because I am new to dior and the new seller confused me, she told that its a small lady dior. However, the price was surprise me because it increased $4500 AUD   I'm in love with Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Vy Dang said:


> I just bought my first lady dior few days ago. The size I measured approximately 24x20x11, not quite sure about the size is medium or small because I am new to dior and the new seller confused me, she told that its a small lady dior. However, the price was surprise me because it increased $4500 AUD   I'm in love with Dior



This is the size of the medium Lady Dior 

Congratulations on your first Lady Dior!


----------



## Tuileries

Hi All,
Apologies for hijacking, but I am new to this with no rights yet! 
I was hoping someone could help me.
I just saw a New Look matt small flap bag (not pochette) in the Dior outlet in Italy. I know these have been discontinued, but does anyone know how much they were? This one has contrasting leather stitching around the edge of the flap too.... I haven't seen it online anywhere.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## Everlong

Tuileries said:


> Hi All,
> Apologies for hijacking, but I am new to this with no rights yet!
> I was hoping someone could help me.
> I just saw a New Look matt small flap bag (not pochette) in the Dior outlet in Italy. I know these have been discontinued, but does anyone know how much they were? This one has contrasting leather stitching around the edge of the flap too.... I haven't seen it online anywhere.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you.



this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





IIRC, the regular small with out contrast stitching is $2,250 or 1450 GBP in 2012 before any price increases that may had occur.


----------



## Tuileries

Wow! Thanks Everlong! You are amazing! 
Where did you find that?

Do you know what that style of New Lock was called by any chance?

Thanks again. x


----------



## vevina

increase every year


----------



## calflu

Is there another price increase?

All the research I did saying the Dior Soft is $2600 for large and $2400 for small.

But I called Dior San Fran yesterday and they quoted $2850 for Dior Soft Shopper, $3000 for medium Dior Soft zipped tote and $3300 for large Dior soft zipped tote.


----------



## averagejoe

calflu said:


> Is there another price increase?
> 
> All the research I did saying the Dior Soft is $2600 for large and $2400 for small.
> 
> But I called Dior San Fran yesterday and they quoted $2850 for Dior Soft Shopper, $3000 for medium Dior Soft zipped tote and $3300 for large Dior soft zipped tote.



I think the first two prices that you quoted were from over a year ago. There has not been a very recent price increase.


----------



## Mailai

Has the price increase in Europe been confirmed? Thanks


----------



## fatcat2523

Not sure if anyone has share but Dior is increasing their price as of tomorrow Sep 03 (after Gucci did theirs with approx 10%). Not sure how much though.


----------



## xusagi

i heard the same, not sure how big of an increase it is... hopefully not as much i literally JUST had my eyes on a small diorama yesterday...


----------



## hightea_xx

Omg nyoooooo!  I wanted to get something in a couple of weeks


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Omg nyoooooo!  I wanted to get something in a couple of weeks



Did you want to get the Open Bar?


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Did you want to get the Open Bar?




Not sure!  I did have my eye on it and some other things....  Do you happen to know the price on the open bar??


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Not sure!  I did have my eye on it and some other things....  Do you happen to know the price on the open bar??



Unfortunately I don't. I really like it, though.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Unfortunately I don't. I really like it, though.




Me too!  Decisions, decisions

I'm actually going to be in Toronto and was going to check out Yorkdale as I have not been in like over 10 years but do you think I should bite the bullet and go to Bloor instead?  I'm staying up in Richmond Hill for work and won't really have access to a vehicle so I would have to make the trek down which seems a bit of a hassle....


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Me too!  Decisions, decisions
> 
> I'm actually going to be in Toronto and was going to check out Yorkdale as I have not been in like over 10 years but do you think I should bite the bullet and go to Bloor instead?  I'm staying up in Richmond Hill for work and won't really have access to a vehicle so I would have to make the trek down which seems a bit of a hassle....



Go to Yorkdale! The Bloor Dior concession is not as nice, and has less stock actually (it is smaller).


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Me too!  Decisions, decisions
> 
> I'm actually going to be in Toronto and was going to check out Yorkdale as I have not been in like over 10 years but do you think I should bite the bullet and go to Bloor instead?  I'm staying up in Richmond Hill for work and won't really have access to a vehicle so I would have to make the trek down which seems a bit of a hassle....



Here are two pictures of the Yorkdale Dior concession. Larger and nicer than the Bloor concession.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Here are two pictures of the Yorkdale Dior concession. Larger and nicer than the Bloor concession.



Thanks for the advice!!!

I know I was looking online before!  Snooping the new shopping at Yorkdale as it looks like a completely different beast from my last visit.  Maybe I'm just used to Montreal's concession which is like two sections and seems even bigger than Yorkdale.  It's not as wide but longer with a nice lounger in the back where you can sip on something while they ring you up!  It's a same that they will be moving the entire Holts to Ste Catherine's in a few years as the boutique just opened in the last couple of years....

The photo makes it look small with all the people inside but I find it quite spacious.  Can't find any pictures so you'll have to take my word if you haven't been LOL


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Thanks for the advice!!!
> 
> I know I was looking online before!  Snooping the new shopping at Yorkdale as it looks like a completely different beast from my last visit.  Maybe I'm just used to Montreal's concession which is like two sections and seems even bigger than Yorkdale.  It's not as wide but longer with a nice lounger in the back where you can sip on something while they ring you up!  It's a same that they will be moving the entire Holts to Ste Catherine's in a few years as the boutique just opened in the last couple of years....
> 
> The photo makes it look small with all the people inside but I find it quite spacious.  Can't find any pictures so you'll have to take my word if you haven't been LOL
> 
> View attachment 3117855



I think the Montreal one is bigger, especially with the lounge in the back.

And it was strange to hear that Dior renovated, and then shortly after, Holts decided to merge with Ogilvy and relocate to an expanded Ogilvy store. They will have to tear this concession down in like 2-3 years.


----------



## fatcat2523

I wish Dior would come to Calgary but it seems to be a dream.


----------



## fsadeli

fatcat2523 said:


> I wish Dior would come to Calgary but it seems to be a dream.




since they have no store in calgary, cab we order and get it shipped? I want miss dior clutch badly and live in Calgary too


----------



## Rami00

averagejoe said:


> I think the Montreal one is bigger, especially with the lounge in the back.
> 
> And it was strange to hear that Dior renovated, and then shortly after, Holts decided to merge with Ogilvy and relocate to an expanded Ogilvy store. They will have to tear this concession down in like 2-3 years.



The one in Montreal is a little bigger in space but I find Yorkdale has more inventory.


----------



## averagejoe

fsadeli said:


> since they have no store in calgary, cab we order and get it shipped? I want miss dior clutch badly and live in Calgary too



Call the Dior flagship boutique in Vancouver. They may offer to ship it to you.


----------



## fatcat2523

fsadeli said:


> since they have no store in calgary, cab we order and get it shipped? I want miss dior clutch badly and live in Calgary too




Yes you could. I have ordered one for my mom from Yorkdale. PM me for my SA's info


----------



## TraceySH

FYI...


----------



## VernisCerise

Wow, it’s time to act. Is it in the US?


----------



## nddj

Oh! Happy I just bought the one on my wishlist!


----------



## stylin76

I talked to my sales lady at Bergdorf goodman  today she said for now there is no price increase ,so hopefully shes right.


----------



## rk4265

Saks comfirmed the increase


----------



## zazzle415

And here I was planning to wait until my Europe trip in May...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My Dior and Saks SA also confirmed the increase.


----------



## stylin76

Thank God I bought mine last month


----------



## TraceySH

stylin76 said:


> Thank God I bought mine last month


I just bought one today that I've been contemplating for awhile


----------



## stylin76

TraceySH said:


> I just bought one today that I've been contemplating for awhile


Congrats! what did you buy


----------



## woodwinked

Is the price increase in US only or Europe too?


----------



## TraceySH

stylin76 said:


> Congrats! what did you buy


The pale gold cracked calf medium Lady Dior ❤️


----------



## stylin76

TraceySH said:


> The pale gold cracked calf medium Lady Dior ❤️
> That is ababsolute beautiful xkngcongratulat :
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972159


----------



## Laduc

TraceySH said:


> I just bought one today that I've been contemplating for awhile


Congrats. Which one did you get? Please share


----------



## Laduc

TraceySH said:


> The pale gold cracked calf medium Lady Dior ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972159


Beautiful. I didn't realise you already unboxed your beauty. So just disregard my question


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> The pale gold cracked calf medium Lady Dior ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972159


----------



## closetluxe

I was planning to buy either a My Lady Dior or a Diorama next summer in Hawaii as I'm currently saving for a Chanel rectangular mini that I'm hoping to find in Japan this August.  Sadly, I'll have to buy it after the price increase.


----------



## TraceySH

Laduc said:


> Beautiful. I didn't realise you already unboxed your beauty. So just disregard my question


I didn’t. I just bought it today, will be here Tuesday? I am farrrrr away from a boutique!


----------



## Laduc

TraceySH said:


> I didn’t. I just bought it today, will be here Tuesday? I am farrrrr away from a boutique!


Thank you . just a couple of mod shots please, when you can. Congrats again


----------



## stylin76

My sister just went to the boutique in  Las  Vegas and yes the price will go up   tomorrow  she said  it's 4%


----------



## TraceySH

Laduc said:


> Thank you . just a couple of mod shots please, when you can. Congrats again


Ok will do for sure! I am excited to see it in person. I hope the gold is a “good gold”!


----------



## lady786

Yes the price increases and it is 4% but still way better than what Chanel has been doing!! Chanel price increases are brutal and ridiculous!


----------



## TraceySH

lady786 said:


> Yes the price increases and it is 4% but still way better than what Chanel has been doing!! Chanel price increases are brutal and ridiculous!


Hey I totally agree. There is a little part of me that is relieved they are increasing, because I truly want Dior’s quality to remain impeccable. Unlike Chanel, where there is an inverse correlation between price change and quality.


----------



## NANI1972

TraceySH said:


> The pale gold cracked calf medium Lady Dior [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972159



This is beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Laduc

TraceySH said:


> Ok will do for sure! I am excited to see it in person. I hope the gold is a “good gold”!


For sure it's going to be a good gold. So excited for you


----------



## stylin76

lady786 said:


> Yes the price increases and it is 4% but still way better than what Chanel has been doing!! Chanel price increases are brutal and ridiculous!


exactly, chanel is getting out of control and the quality to me isn't the same anymore


----------



## yoyotomatoe

4% is very reasonable and considering Dior hasn’t had an increase in a hot minute. 

Can anyone confirm it’s 4% since Monday has come and gone?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

TraceySH said:


> Hey I totally agree. There is a little part of me that is relieved they are increasing, because I truly want Dior’s quality to remain impeccable. Unlike Chanel, where there is an inverse correlation between price change and quality.



I absolutely agree. And Chanel increases are absurd. I do love Chanel but it is getting played out and overhyped. Dior is where it’s at, amazing on every level down to customer service.


----------



## stylin76

yoyotomatoe said:


> I absolutely agree. And Chanel increases are absurd. I do love Chanel but it is getting played out and overhyped. Dior is where it’s at, amazing on every level down to customer service.


Agree 100%


----------



## Laduc

No price increase in Australia


----------



## Apricots

That's good news!


----------



## VernisCerise

Tracey, thank you so much for heads up! I got my bag before increase.


----------



## Pinkie*

When will they stop


----------



## TraceySH

Pinkie* said:


> When will they stop


Stop what?


----------



## gregsk

No price increase in the U.K. and Paris .
However my friend wanted to buy classic black medium in Printemps. It results they were sold out and put us on waiting list ... when the bag is actually displayed !


----------



## Pinkie*

TraceySH said:


> Stop what?


Price increases, I’ve read an article where it was written that at some point all designer bags will have to


TraceySH said:


> Stop what?


----------



## TraceySH

Pinkie* said:


> Price increases, I’ve read an article where it was written that at some point all designer bags will have to


Well sure, but I think this is very reasonable. Dior hasn't increased prices in years, so it's not a complaint in the least by me. I said above I would prefer them to do that to maintain quality and cost. NOW, Chanel is ridic!! And the quality has declined. I have no idea what they are doing over there, but I do know Chanel profits have taken a beating in the last few years, so something to do with raising prices, cheaper production etc. I expected Dior to go up anytime soon, but I think the 4-5% is pretty reasonable


----------



## Pinkie*

TraceySH said:


> Well sure, but I think this is very reasonable. Dior hasn't increased prices in years, so it's not a complaint in the least by me. I said above I would prefer them to do that to maintain quality and cost. NOW, Chanel is ridic!! And the quality has declined. I have no idea what they are doing over there, but I do know Chanel profits have taken a beating in the last few years, so something to do with raising prices, cheaper production etc. I expected Dior to go up anytime soon, but I think the 4-5% is pretty reasonable


 Agree, but I remember when lady dior was about 2K and sometimes I ask my self how much would it cost 20 years from now.


----------



## TraceySH

Pinkie* said:


> Agree, but I remember when lady dior was about 2K and sometimes I ask my self how much would it cost 20 years from now.


Well but everything increases in cost over time in this way? Inflation isn’t circumscribed to luxury goods discretely?


----------



## Alena21

How much is My Lady Dior now in the Usa?


----------



## Alena21

Excl the tax?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Alena21 said:


> How much is My Lady Dior now in the Usa?



It is now $3600.


----------



## Alena21

yoyotomatoe said:


> It is now $3600.


Thank you


----------



## shimmergrass

There was no price increase in Italy this week.


----------



## Alena21

The prices in the Uk went up last year.I remember looking at first at MLD and it was 2500 GBP now it is 2600 GBP. I didn't notice when though.(Don't know for the rest of Europe) Then the Usa prices remained unchanged.


----------



## Tasha1

no price increase in Amsterdam,


----------



## snoopysleepy

Hello lovelies, did Dior have a price increase? I guess so... because DH just bought me a Lady Dior clutch in the boutique for $1350 on V-day and now it’s $1550 online. Is the price increase across the board for all bags? I like the clutch but I think I’m not in love with it. Im thinking of exchanging it for something else... going back and forth between this & the Diorama clutch


----------



## AngelYuki

snoopysleepy said:


> Hello lovelies, did Dior have a price increase? I guess so... because DH just bought me a Lady Dior clutch in the boutique for $1350 on V-day and now it’s $1550 online. Is the price increase across the board for all bags? I like the clutch but I think I’m not in love with it. Im thinking of exchanging it for something else... going back and forth between this & the Diorama clutch


Now that you've mentioned it, I think the price increase just happened. I noticed the 5 pocket gusseted LD card holder went from 310$ to 350$. The oblique saddle (coin) purse may have been 340$ and now 370$. I think the lady dior and diorama handbags remained the same. The diorama clutch price is still the same.

Lol I think I'm on the Dior website way too much that I remember the prices Perhaps they increased the Lady Dior clutch and 5 pocket card holder because those pieces had a really good price point and many people were buying those items. Similar to Chanel's strategy with the WOC because everyone was buying the WOC for the price point so they increased the price.

The clutch seems like a really good deal now because you got it before the price increase, but you should go for what you love. Both the LD and Diorama clutch prices are almost the same now.


----------



## averagejoe

snoopysleepy said:


> Hello lovelies, did Dior have a price increase? I guess so... because DH just bought me a Lady Dior clutch in the boutique for $1350 on V-day and now it’s $1550 online. Is the price increase across the board for all bags? I like the clutch but I think I’m not in love with it. Im thinking of exchanging it for something else... going back and forth between this & the Diorama clutch


Your husband is so sweet! I think you should keep this. The Lady Dior style is timeless, as the design of this bag is so simple and elegant that it will not date. The price is very good, too (pre-increase, that is).


----------



## sonicxml

The price increase affected many SLGs if not all. I personally think lady Dior clutch is a more classic and functional design with the removable inserts.


----------



## snoopysleepy

AngelYuki said:


> Now that you've mentioned it, I think the price increase just happened. I noticed the 5 pocket gusseted LD card holder went from 310$ to 350$. The oblique saddle (coin) purse may have been 340$ and now 370$. I think the lady dior and diorama handbags remained the same. The diorama clutch price is still the same.
> 
> Lol I think I'm on the Dior website way too much that I remember the prices Perhaps they increased the Lady Dior clutch and 5 pocket card holder because those pieces had a really good price point and many people were buying those items. Similar to Chanel's strategy with the WOC because everyone was buying the WOC for the price point so they increased the price.
> 
> The clutch seems like a really good deal now because you got it before the price increase, but you should go for what you love. Both the LD and Diorama clutch prices are almost the same now.




Lol!!! You have such a good memory!!!  Yes, now it seems like a great deal. Im still thinking about it...perhaps I’ll visit the boutique again and try on the Diorama clutch. I think the Diorama is more wearable on a daily basis but the LD is timeless....sigh.


----------



## snoopysleepy

averagejoe said:


> Your husband is so sweet! I think you should keep this. The Lady Dior style is timeless, as the design of this bag is so simple and elegant that it will not date. The price is very good, too (pre-increase, that is).



Yes, you are right . Knowing the price increased is pulling me towards keeping it. Lol


----------



## AngelYuki

snoopysleepy said:


> Lol!!! You have such a good memory!!!  Yes, now it seems like a great deal. Im still thinking about it...perhaps I’ll visit the boutique again and try on the Diorama clutch. I think the Diorama is more wearable on a daily basis but the LD is timeless....sigh.





snoopysleepy said:


> Yes, you are right . Knowing the price increased is pulling me towards keeping it. Lol


Both are beautiful clutches  Are you in the U.S.? I believe there's a 14 day exchange/return policy in the U.S., so I would decide soon.


----------



## snoopysleepy

AngelYuki said:


> Both are beautiful clutches  Are you in the U.S.? I believe there's a 14 day exchange/return policy in the U.S., so I would decide soon.


Yes im in the US- DH got it from Saks.... hopefully the exchange timeframe is 30days


----------



## AngelYuki

snoopysleepy said:


> Yes im in the US- DH got it from Saks.... hopefully the exchange timeframe is 30days


Okay, not sure what Dior at Saks exchange policy is. Dior boutique is 14 days. I would check the receipt for the exchange timeframe.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Apart from lady dior clutch has anything else got increased in price please


----------



## AngelYuki

So these card holders experienced a price increase a few weeks ago ($310 to $350 USD) for the lambskin version. I thought I'd share this one from the new collection going for $330. For those interested in getting this card holder, but was unable to before the price increase. It's printed calfskin.


----------



## Dolly Garland

Do you guys know when Dior prices go up in the UK? They haven't increased since late last year. I'm trying to figure out when they might, as going to try to get a bag before then.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Dolly Garland said:


> Do you guys know when Dior prices go up in the UK? They haven't increased since late last year. I'm trying to figure out when they might, as going to try to get a bag before then.



This is in Australia - a price increase is expected early to late April


----------



## Pagan

I think this is the second price increase since I bought my Lady Dior clutches last summer (mine are lambskin). Does Dior do semi-annual increases?


----------



## Dolly Garland

Really hoping to find out about UK price increases. I'm planning some Dior purchases in May for my birthday. So it would suck big time if prices go up like 2 weeks before that.


----------



## AngelYuki

Dolly Garland said:


> Really hoping to find out about UK price increases. I'm planning some Dior purchases in May for my birthday. So it would suck big time if prices go up like 2 weeks before that.


Last year the price increase happened around this time of year (Apr. 18th, 2018). You can check UK prices on the Dior website when you change the currency to £. Good luck!


----------



## Dolly Garland

AngelYuki said:


> Last year the price increase happened around this time of year (Apr. 18th, 2018). You can check UK prices on the Dior website when you change the currency to £. Good luck!



I know current prices. Thanks  Ah, that's a shame about timing.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I just noticed the mitzvah went up in price to $210 from $180!


----------



## kkatie

Love_N_Lune said:


> I just noticed the mitzvah went up in price to $210 from $180!


In Europe it’s still 160€.
There was an exchange rate increase in favor of the euro against multiple currencies in June, LV also increased in some countries. Makes sense as Dior is LVMH group


----------



## ulann

Does anyone noticed the price increase for some of the handbags on the US website?


----------



## Wwoman10013

ulann said:


> Does anyone noticed the price increase for some of the handbags on the US website?


Seems so.  Too bad. I was eyeing a small lady just before Christmas. https://www.spottedfashion.com/dior-bag-price-list-reference-guide/


----------



## rikkuex

Yes the prices went up for some bags - 30 Montaigne oblique is now SGD 4900; it was SGD 4500 before the new year


----------



## chopchep

Hmmmm. I just noticed. Is Dior trying to catch up with Chanel price increase game?


----------



## lovieluvslux

Really bummed.  I swear the Montaigne went up in price.  I just looked at the bag in December.


----------



## girlhasbags

lovieluvslux said:


> Really bummed.  I swear the Montaigne went up in price.  I just looked at the bag in December.


It did. I just noticed it myself. I was lucky enough to order mine the week before Christmas and it was 2950.00 I went to look at the wine color last night and they are now over $3000.00


----------



## LoredanaLidia

Also in Europe! 30 Montaigne is now 2700Euros in oblique. +200 euros


----------



## lovieluvslux

Crazy.  I really like the bag, but don't feel it warrants that price.  I was having a hard time swallowing the price in Dec.  I'm afraid to look. Did the Lady Dior Medium go up.  That's on my lux list after taxes and pay off a few bills.


----------



## thkred

Anyone confirm or deny when Dior is raising prices?  Hearing from multiple sources an increase is coming by end of month...trying to figure out buy quick or wait.  Thanks!


----------



## Bumbles

I haven’t heard myself but if someone has mentioned here or on Instagram normally it is correct. As with the case of LV and Chanel


----------



## averagejoe

My SA didn't say there was one, yet, although he did confirm that his team talked about how LV and Chanel had increases.


----------



## oranGetRee

Seems like the price increase is coming. I was told that it has increased for Baby/ Kids Dior.

Sigh! I still have so many wishlist items to buy!


----------



## luckylove

oranGetRee said:


> Seems like the price increase is coming. I was told that it has increased for Baby/ Kids Dior.
> 
> Sigh! I still have so many wishlist items to buy!



I do recall that some items had increased around November?December (women's clothing etc)... Does Dior typically have multiple increases per year?


----------



## LoredanaLidia

Any news on price increase in May?


----------



## Sammy1987

Is there usually advanced notice of a Dior price increase? I have my eye on an abc LD but I need to wait to mid June.  If the price goes beyond £3k I don't think I could bring myself to do it


----------



## ilovediorbags

yeah i want to find out whether there is really going to be a price increase for Dior even though there was already a round of price increase end of last year or beginning of this year.


----------



## Thaotran

My SA confirmed that there would be a price increase soon, especially for sunglasses and mini book tote


----------



## ilovediorbags

Thaotran said:


> My SA confirmed that there would be a price increase soon, especially for sunglasses and mini book tote


What about the small book tote? I have been wanting to get one.


----------



## Thaotran

ilovediorbags said:


> What about the small book tote? I have been wanting to get one.


They actually don’t know exactly which bags would be increased in price, but the SA told me for sure about the mini book tote


----------



## goldenfountain

Thaotran said:


> They actually don’t know exactly which bags would be increased in price, but the SA told me for sure about the mini book tote


Did your SA happen to know if the increase will apply to shoes and accessories (like mitzah) or not? Thank you!!


----------



## labellusting

Wasn’t this mini book tote $1950? Or am I going crazy...


----------



## mikue

My SA confirmed she hasn't heard of a price increase in Canada yet. She did confirm that there was supposed to be a price increase in jewelry earlier but it did not end up happening (for unknown reasons).


----------



## jsmile

There's lots of speculations amongst SAs based on the fact that Chanel raised prices.


----------



## izaku0608

My SA confirmed that pieces for the upcoming season have adjusted price. Especially the book totes. For myself, I bought a mini lady dior, just in case. Nothing has been said about the lady dior just yet, but I know that if I do not buy it now I wouldn't be able to justify buying after another price increase.


----------



## Liberté

There's definitely been a price "adjustment" on the men's items for the new season, but it's been going on for quite a while. It's less obvious with Dior because there are so few entirely permanent items and there are many adjustments and updates made to the products that make them seem less comparable. And old stock doesn't actually increase a lot of the time. One example is men's dress shoes which were around 600 euros the season before Kim took over and now doubled in price. Almost all of the items in the Stussy collection are higher than similar items from the Arsham collection by at least 50 - 100 euros or more.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> There's definitely been a price "adjustment" on the men's items for the new season, but it's been going on for quite a while. It's less obvious with Dior because there are so few entirely permanent items and there are many adjustments and updates made to the products that make them seem less comparable. And old stock doesn't actually increase a lot of the time. One example is men's dress shoes which were around 600 euros the season before Kim took over and now doubled in price. Almost all of the items in the Stussy collection are higher than similar items from the Arsham collection by at least 50 - 100 euros or more.


I noticed that. I was quoted an increased price on the denim shirt that I have requested from the Stussy collection. It was $2000 CAD back in April and now it is $2150. It is definitely a more subtle way to increase prices.


----------



## Kevinh73

I prepaid for blue gradient saddle bag before it came out months ago.  I paid $2700 USD.  It went up to $3000 fairly soon after it dropped earlier this year.  I noticed few other items had smilier type of increase depending how popular the item is.  There really isn't any permanent collection for Dior Homme thus increases here and there are harder to detect unless you really pay attention.  Pouch with shoulder strap used to be $1050 USD and had been adjusted to $1150 few months ago.  B23 low top sneakers used to be $970 USD and now are $990.  I'm sure there are plenty other examples of price increase in men's collection.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> I prepaid for blue gradient saddle bag before it came out months ago.  I paid $2700 USD.  It went up to $3000 fairly soon after it dropped earlier this year.  I noticed few other items had smilier type of increase depending how popular the item is.  There really isn't any permanent collection for Dior Homme thus increases here and there are harder to detect unless you really pay attention.  Pouch with shoulder strap used to be $1050 USD and had been adjusted to $1150 few months ago.  B23 low top sneakers used to be $970 USD and now are $990.  I'm sure there are plenty other examples of price increase in men's collection.


Lucky you for being able to secure the gradient Saddle for the same price as the regular. I wasn't sure if I wanted it before. It was released at $3700 in Canada (the original men's Saddle is $3400) and within a week it went up to $3800. I was kicking myself for not buying it when I first saw it at the boutique and fell in love with it. The USD increase was more extreme, but it was because the first Canadian price was already way higher after conversion than the American price.


----------



## Kevinh73

But rem


averagejoe said:


> Lucky you for being able to secure the gradient Saddle for the same price as the regular. I wasn't sure if I wanted it before. It was released at $3700 in Canada (the original men's Saddle is $3400) and within a week it went up to $3800. I was kicking myself for not buying it when I first saw it at the boutique and fell in love with it. The USD increase was more extreme, but it was because the first Canadian price was already way higher after conversion than the American price.


But remember I had to pay months ahead of time.  So basically free loan to Dior.  It’s the people who bought it when it first pop up on Dior website are the winners!  Lol


----------



## ginatanzz

I was just browsing the Dior site and realized that the prices for Mitzah has gone up! I bought a mitzah in May and another one just two weeks ago and they were USD210 (before taxes)... it’s showing USD230 (Before taxes) on the site now... not sure if the bags and other items are going to have an increase soon


----------



## goldenfountain

ginatanzz said:


> I was just browsing the Dior site and realized that the prices for Mitzah has gone up! I bought a mitzah in May and another one just two weeks ago and they were USD210 (before taxes)... it’s showing USD230 (Before taxes) on the site now... not sure if the bags and other items are going to have an increase soon


I bought my ABC mitzah 2 weeks ago at $210 and now it's still the same price. The other design (Rosa mutabilis) though was $230 then and still is now.
I also saw someone post in a FB group their SA texted them about a price increase on the LD in early July...


----------



## ginatanzz

goldenfountain said:


> I bought my ABC mitzah 2 weeks ago at $210 and now it's still the same price. The other design (Rosa mutabilis) though was $230 then and still is now.
> I also saw someone post in a FB group their SA texted them about a price increase on the LD in early July...


I got my ABC mitzah last month at USD210 too! I saw it at USD230 last night and I just went to check, still USD230... that’s why I’m wondering if it was a price increase... is it just me?


----------



## sonicxml

Several SAs posted about women’s handbag price increase in the US. Saks SA says it’s Jul 2, boutique SA says Jul 1


----------



## goldenfountain

ginatanzz said:


> I got my ABC mitzah last month at USD210 too! I saw it at USD230 last night and I just went to check, still USD230... that’s why I’m wondering if it was a price increase... is it just me?
> 
> View attachment 4769884


That is interesting!!! I just checked price for the one i bought and it’s still the same price, us$210..but youre right, for other letters the price is $230..some discrepancies there


----------



## ginatanzz

goldenfountain said:


> That is interesting!!! I just checked price for the one i bought and it’s still the same price, us$210..but youre right, for other letters the price is $230..some discrepancies there
> 
> View attachment 4770009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770010



so it seems that if you look for the silk scarves from the accessories, it shows as USD230, but if the scarves are found in the fragrance category, it shows as USD210...I wonder what’s going on


----------



## CoCoBelle

My Dior Boutique SA just confirmed that there will be a price increase on 7/2.


----------



## nashpoo

I heard 300 to 400 increase on lady dior and the saddle


----------



## chicinthecity777

CoCoBelle said:


> My Dior Boutique SA just confirmed that there will be a price increase on 7/2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770431


Which country is this please?


----------



## gjeangenie

Confirmed.  I got this from an SA. This is USA pricing.


----------



## gjeangenie

Confirmed!  My SA sent me this.  This is USA pricing.

View attachment 4771242


----------



## AngelYuki

gjeangenie said:


> Confirmed.  I got this from an SA. This is USA pricing.
> 
> View attachment 4771238


Wow that's about a 10% increase. No as steep as Chanel, but still quite a bit compared to their old price increases. Thanks for posting!


----------



## gjeangenie

AngelYuki said:


> Wow that's about a 10% increase. No as steep as Chanel, but still quite a bit compared to their old price increases. Thanks for posting!



The price ranges on the email is confusing too $100-600 for the 30M?  Wow!


----------



## AngelYuki

gjeangenie said:


> The price ranges on the email is confusing too $100-600 for the 30M?  Wow!


Maybe the 600$ increase is for the special edition ones or exotics


----------



## gjeangenie

Now my biggest decision is, should I get a medium Lady Dior (I have a small black satin Lady Dior) or the oblique 30 M with the chain strap 

There’s a pretty pale pink medium on the website (and it comes with a flap opening and not zipper!) that I’ve been eyeing but can’t decide between the 2.


----------



## CoCoBelle

chicinthecity777 said:


> Which country is this please?


Sorry, U.S.


----------



## tareese

Do you guys know if they honor the old prices on bags reserved? I reserved the Rosa Mutabilis small book tote in May... gave all my cc info but wasn't charged yet. I was told eta on the bag is mid July/ Early August and I would be told when it arrives. Wondering how they usually handle! Should I contact my SA and try to go ahead and pay now?


----------



## cuselover

What about the tote bag?


----------



## averagejoe

tareese said:


> Do you guys know if they honor the old prices on bags reserved? I reserved the Rosa Mutabilis small book tote in May... gave all my cc info but wasn't charged yet. I was told eta on the bag is mid July/ Early August and I would be told when it arrives. Wondering how they usually handle! Should I contact my SA and try to go ahead and pay now?


Contact your SA and ask if you can secure the price by paying in advance before the price increase. I know some forum members were able to have the better price due to pre-ordering and paying in advance.


----------



## gjeangenie

cuselover said:


> What about the tote bag?



I wouldn’t be surprised if they raised prices on those too - if they follow the Chanel price raises, they will do it for all the popular bags, saddles included.  I noticed the small Lady Dior, which tends to be more popular than the medium, has a bigger mark up range.

I assume by tote you mean the book tote?  The range is shown on my earlier post if you’d like to refer to it.


----------



## magnolia30

Hi hi!! Does anyone have info on saddle bag increases? I don’t have an SA’s contact and haven’t found any info online.


----------



## nashpoo

magnolia30 said:


> Hi hi!! Does anyone have info on saddle bag increases? I don’t have an SA’s contact and haven’t found any info online.


I heard  300-400 range


----------



## luckylove

nashpoo said:


> I heard  300-400 range



Gosh, it seems like these price increases happen so frequently with Dior. 300-400 is quite a bit when you raise prices so often.


----------



## maximemw

Dior Rimowa will Increases too ?


----------



## magnolia30

nashpoo said:


> I heard  300-400 range


Thanks!!


----------



## averagejoe

maximemw said:


> Dior Rimowa will Increases too ?


My SA said no increases on men's lines yet.


----------



## CoCoBelle

nashpoo said:


> I heard 300 to 400 increase on lady dior and the saddle


I asked my US SA for more info on the price increase. She stated the saddles would not be included in this increase. Lady Dior pricing will be affected the most.


----------



## CoCoBelle

nashpoo said:


> I heard  300-400 range





magnolia30 said:


> Hi hi!! Does anyone have info on saddle bag increases? I don’t have an SA’s contact and haven’t found any info online.


My SA confirms the US saddle bag prices will not be increased during this price increase.


----------



## Rachieh

gjeangenie said:


> Now my biggest decision is, should I get a medium Lady Dior (I have a small black satin Lady Dior) or the oblique 30 M with the chain strap
> 
> There’s a pretty pale pink medium on the website (and it comes with a flap opening and not zipper!) that I’ve been eyeing but can’t decide between the 2.


Are u talking about this pink?


----------



## gjeangenie

Rachieh said:


> Are u talking about this pink?
> 
> View attachment 4772353



Yes!  It's a powder pink that they call rose poudre.  I saw it at the NYC Soho Store today.  It's an interesting color because it can look like a beige-ish pink in bright light and powder pink in a darker light.  

I ended up getting a medium black Lady Dior.  I just found out that they finally have a flap version of the medium black LD which came out earlier this year.  They've had the flap versions in the small and large but not the medium until recently.  I never wanted to buy this bag because I hated the zipper opening.


----------



## luxurypursuer

Is there going to be a price increase in the UK too? Anyone can validate please


----------



## melsa

will there be a price increase in australia too?


----------



## cafecreme15

So Lady Dior bags will now be over $5k in the US (in medium size, anyway)? That's insane! Are they meanwhile still priced at like 3400 euros in the EU? I bought my LD in Spain last summer and between the currency and pricing discrepancies and the VAT refund, I saved about $1800 from what it would have cost to purchase in my home city with tax.


----------



## inverved

melsa said:


> will there be a price increase in australia too?



Yes. Prices are going up tomorrow (July 1st) by 10-19% on leather bags, book totes and classic shoes.


----------



## goldenfountain

no_1_diva said:


> Yes. Prices are going up tomorrow (July 1st) by 10-19% on leather bags, book totes and classic shoes.


Do you know whether the Granville oblique espadrilles and J’adior pumps (not slingbacks) are categorized as classic shoes? I tried looking for that information on Dior website but couldn’t find it..Thanks so much!


----------



## pinkorchid20

cafecreme15 said:


> So Lady Dior bags will now be over $5k in the US (in medium size, anyway)? That's insane! Are they meanwhile still priced at like 3400 euros in the EU? I bought my LD in Spain last summer and between the currency and pricing discrepancies and the VAT refund, I saved about $1800 from what it would have cost to purchase in my home city with tax.


The Medium Lady Dior (regular version) currently is 3500€. I assume it will be 4000€ after the increase in Europe (just an assumption). Due to import duties etc. European goods will always be more expensive in the US and Asia unfortunately, same as with American goods which are a lot more expensive here in Europe


----------



## cafecreme15

pinkorchid20 said:


> The Medium Lady Dior (regular version) currently is 3500€. I assume it will be 4000€ after the increase in Europe (just an assumption). Due to import duties etc. European goods will always be more expensive in the US and Asia unfortunately, same as with American goods which are a lot more expensive here in Europe


It’s just crazy how big the discrepancy is. Some companies, like VCA, do a fairly good job harmonizing prices across currencies, and others like Dior do not. Not that I’m complaining, I always welcome an excuse for a shopping trip abroad! I would just think these companies would want to incentivize purchasing equally across markets.


----------



## pinkorchid20

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s just crazy how big the discrepancy is. Some companies, like VCA, do a fairly good job harmonizing prices across currencies, and others like Dior do not. Not that I’m complaining, I always welcome an excuse for a shopping trip abroad! I would just think these companies would want to incentivize purchasing equally across markets.


Agreed. I always thought Hermès pricing discrepancies were crazy until I checked out the Dior US site to check on available stock. I feel it is a couple of hundreds too high. I am sure companies have a reason for following their particular pricing strategy (cost of duties and taxes for importing goods, cost of maintaining warehouses and stores, employee salaries, infrastructure and so on), but I agree the difference in how luxury companies approach the pricing strategy is questionable. However, I do not work in the luxury sector, so I can only guess (and remind myself ever so often of the prices you guys have to pay when complaining about price increases).


----------



## gjeangenie

I just wanted to post the bag I purchased. I got the black Medium LD.  The strap is my own kaleidoscope that I purchased last year.  It was still at the pre-increase price at $4450. With tax (I’m in NYC) it came out to about $4800 so I can imagine after the price increase it will definitely be around the $5k price as another commenter indicated.

So far the Dior website still has all the old prices instead of saying “price upon request” (unlike Chanel) for every bag.


----------



## ladkad

There has been some updates to some of the bags on the UK website. 

Mini lady now £3000 from £2650
ABC lady now £3250 from £3000
Medium lady now £3600 from £3300
Large lady now £3900 (I do not know how much it was before)


----------



## inverved

goldenfountain said:


> Do you know whether the Granville oblique espadrilles and J’adior pumps (not slingbacks) are categorized as classic shoes? I tried looking for that information on Dior website but couldn’t find it..Thanks so much!



I'm not sure, sorry, as I don't shop at Dior. I would recommend calling the local hotline to check. Good luck!


----------



## goldenfountain

no_1_diva said:


> I'm not sure, sorry, as I don't shop at Dior. I would recommend calling the local hotline to check. Good luck!


Thanks for that!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladkad said:


> There has been some updates to some of the bags on the UK website.
> 
> Mini lady now £3000 from £2650
> ABC lady now £3250 from £3000
> Medium lady now £3600 from £3300
> Large lady now £3900 (I do not know how much it was before)


Any news on the book totes?


----------



## ladkad

chicinthecity777 said:


> Any news on the book totes?



Sorry I am not sure! I never really looked at book totes in the past so I am unsure of what the old price would have been etc. 

The website has been officially updated so any increases should be reflecting now.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Just off the phone with my Dior boutique and obviously, Germany won't have an increase for now. However, we've just had a country-wide drop in taxes by a couple of percentage points to stimulate the purchasing power and Dior will not be handing down this tax decrease to their clients. I assume this might be one reason they might have refrained from increasing the prices over here, but can only guess.


----------



## Kalienta

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just off the phone with my Dior boutique and obviously, Germany won't have an increase for now. However, we've just had a country-wide drop in taxes by a couple of percentage points to stimulate the purchasing power and Dior will not be handing down this tax decrease to their clients. I assume this might be one reason they might have refrained from increasing the prices over here, but can only guess.


Thank you for this info! I've been stalking German website since morning.
Now I know that can wait with the purchase as planned and don't regret it


----------



## pinkorchid20

Kalienta said:


> Thank you for this info! I've been stalking German website since morning.
> Now I know that can wait with the purchase as planned and don't regret it


I had ordered some things off the website yesterday (my SA is out at the moment) but not what I originally wanted as the website stock obviously got depleted over the past couple of days and nothing was left. Glad that I can sit it out and wait for a restock of the items I was originally planning to purchase. Still, I have the feeling there will be an increase somewhen this year but at least my SA will then be back from vacation to give me a heads-up in advance.


----------



## Liberté

The book totes on the french site are still the same price, but the new book totes for this summer are a few 100 euros more than you might expect...


pinkorchid20 said:


> Just off the phone with my Dior boutique and obviously, Germany won't have an increase for now. However, we've just had a country-wide drop in taxes by a couple of percentage points to stimulate the purchasing power and Dior will not be handing down this tax decrease to their clients. I assume this might be one reason they might have refrained from increasing the prices over here, but can only guess.


The prices are uniform across the eurozone regardless of the levels of VAT, which should explain why they won't lower prices in Germany now. 
I haven't noticed any price increases on the euro sites outside of new releases...


----------



## pinkorchid20

Liberté said:


> The book totes on the french site are still the same price, but the new book totes for this summer are a few 100 euros more than you might expect...
> 
> The prices are uniform across the eurozone regardless of the levels of VAT, which should explain why they won't lower prices in Germany now.
> I haven't noticed any price increases on the euro sites outside of new releases...


Yes, my boutique only pointed out an increase in UK and Switzerland but they were not sure about other countries. Wonder what the reason is (but certainly not complaining).


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi everyone.. In case anyone’s interested..price increase on all sizes of Lady Dior happened in Dubai and Doha today..
Mini, old price 12,500 AED/QR
       New price 14,500 AED/QR


----------



## goldenfountain

So I found the answer to my question. So the dway slides (US site) have a 5% increase. It seems J'adior pumps and espadrilles aren't affected (for now).


----------



## LoredanaLidia

Liberté said:


> The book totes on the french site are still the same price, but the new book totes for this summer are a few 100 euros more than you might expect...
> 
> The prices are uniform across the eurozone regardless of the levels of VAT, which should explain why they won't lower prices in Germany now.
> I haven't noticed any price increases on the euro sites outside of new releases...


In Austria, also EU, they increased. The Lady dior medium is now 400 euros more!


----------



## BB8

Price increase on the mini Lady Dior, some small Book Totes, and Mitzahs are in effect on the U.S. website today   . Mini Lady increased by $450, Book Totes +$250, and Mitzahs +$20. Only checked what was on my wishlist, so I am sure there are probably more.


----------



## AngelYuki

BB8 said:


> Price increase on the mini Lady Dior, some small Book Totes, and Mitzahs are in effect on the U.S. website today   . Mini Lady increased by $450, Book Totes +$250, and Mitzahs +$20. Only checked what was on my wishlist, so I am sure there are probably more.


Mitzahs are still 230$. I think the price increase for Mitzahs happened last month


----------



## ginatanzz

AngelYuki said:


> Mitzahs are still 230$. I think the price increase for Mitzahs happened last month


If you’re looking for the tarot mitzah, they are still at USD210 via the fragrances section. I just got the star one! Before Dior realizes the wrong pricing in the system...


----------



## AngelYuki

ginatanzz said:


> If you’re looking for the tarot mitzah, they are still at USD210 via the fragrances section. I just got the star one! Before Dior realizes the wrong pricing in the system...
> 
> View attachment 4776358


Nice! It's a great deal. I got the same mitzah for 190$ (2 price increases ago). Funny thing is, that product was 210$ even when it was just 190$ for the mitzah. I think Dior forgot about that product  I'm not sure I can justify it for 230$, when other brands (Hermes, LV, Fendi) are priced under 200$. Have to admit, Dior Mitzahs are beautiful


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

I'm annoyed. I tried to buy the small book tote before the increase but it was out of stock on the website and the SA I was transferred to said it wasn't available in his store even though it said it was on the website and that he could not order it for me. Well what do you know as soon as the price has increased its suddenly available to buy online. It's like they deliberately hold back stock until the price rise goes through and then they release the stock.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

The small book tote I wanted has increased. It was £1950 and is now £2050. So an increase of £100.

Funny thing is that in the notification email it still has the old price of £1950 but when I click on the link it shows £2050. I've asked my SA to see if they can order it for me. I wonder if he will quote me the new or old price?


----------



## averagejoe

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I'm annoyed. I tried to buy the small book tote before the increase but it was out of stock on the website and the SA I was transferred to said it wasn't available in his store even though it said it was on the website and that he could not order it for me. Well what do you know as soon as the price has increased its suddenly available to buy online. It's like they deliberately hold back stock until the price rise goes through and then they release the stock.



I hope that is not the case as that sounds very suspicious. However, I know that Dior sells out of this style fast but also replenishes it quickly. My friend went to Dior to buy the Saddle Oblique belt bag from the Bloor St flagship and it was sold out already at Yorkdale which she originally wanted to get it from. They had one left at the flagship, but within a day, the SA said a new shipment came in and they received 4 more, which will sell out quickly too. 

It could be a coincidence that this happened, that their restock came at this time.



sweetlikechocolate said:


> The small book tote I wanted has increased. It was £1950 and is now £2050. So an increase of £100.
> 
> Funny thing is that in the notification email it still has the old price of £1950 but when I click on the link it shows £2050. I've asked my SA to see if they can order it for me. I wonder if he will quote me the new or old price?



Your SA will quote the new price. Unless this was ordered and paid for before the increase, the new price is the only price your SA can charge. You can ask to speak to a manager to let them know what happened and see if there is anything that can be done abut the pricing, but don't set your hopes up too high.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

I was quoted the new price. It basically works out to be a 5% increase.


----------



## chicinthecity777

UK price increase on some book totes with seasonal designs: original size £300 increase, small size £200 increase.


----------



## gjeangenie

I took some screenshots of some of the bags (not all) on July 1st so I could compare them with the price increases now.  This is for US locations only.

Medium Lady D-Lite was $4,450.  Now at $4,500.  $50 increase.
Mini Book Tote (Blue Oblique) was $2,200.  Now at $2,300.  $100 increase.
Small Book Tote (Blue Oblique) was $2,650.  Now at $2,750.  $100 increase.
Dior Book Tote (Blue Oblique) was $2,750.  Now at $2,900.  $150 increase.
Small Book Tote (Calfskin) was $2,800.  Now at $2,800.  No increase.
Small Book tote (Houndstooth) was $2,750.  Now at $3,000.  $250 increase!
Dior Book Tote (Blue Denim) was $3,000.  Now at $3,150.  $150 increase.
Saddle Bag (Oblique Jacquard) was $3,350.  Now at $3,350.  No increase.
Saddle Bag (Oblique Embroidery) was $3,700.  Now at $3,700.  No increase.
Large Lady Dior (Metallic Gray calfskin) was $5,100.  Now at $5,500.  $400 increase.
Medium Lady Dior (Metallic Gray calfskin) was $4,700.  Now at $5,100.  $400 increase.
30 Montaigne Box Bag (Blue Oblique) was $2,950.  Now at $3,250.  $300 increase.
30 Montaigne Flap Chain (& leather strap) Bag was $3,450.  Now at $3,550.  $100 increase.
30 Montaigne Black Box Calfskin was $3,550.  Now at $3,550.  No increase.

It's interesting to see what the best sellers or popular bags are for Dior as those seem to have gotten the biggest increase (assuming they are following the same model for increases as Chanel).  Some of the increases seem like small increases and I'm pleasantly surprised to see some bags (small Calfskin Book tote for example) didn't get a price increase at all.


----------



## jsmile

Just for record about this price increase. Mini Lady dior is now $5300 Cad (From $4500cad) and Small lady dior is now $5800 cad (From $5100 cad)


----------



## hermesvuitton

Singapore Lady Dior price changes:
Ultra matte mini $5300 increase $800 to $6100
Ultra matte medium $6600 increase $700 to $7300
Normal mini $4900 increase $800 to $5700
Normal medium $5900 increase $400 to $6300


----------



## brnrbs

ladkad said:


> There has been some updates to some of the bags on the UK website.
> 
> Mini lady now £3000 from £2650
> ABC lady now £3250 from £3000
> Medium lady now £3600 from £3300
> Large lady now £3900 (I do not know how much it was before)


I was thinking of getting a mini lady but the price has increased %13 which put me off now. It all started with chanel increasing prices..


----------



## marthabun

Does anyone remember how much was Lady Dior long wallet before the July price increase? Thanks!


----------



## joahanna

Guess I should not have trusted the rumours that Dior wouldn't increase their prices in Germany. Made an appointment with my SA three days ago, to look at a My ABCDior Lady Dior, priced at 3.200 Euro. I just looked at the website before heading to the boutique and boom, 3.500 Euro. Duh. Mini Lady Dior went from 2.800 Euro to 3.200. Oh boy. My poor savings.


----------



## Iffi

I saw it too.

I order for a friend a lady dior on Friday, she got it to the „old“ prize.
It arrive on wednesday I was also so in love that I thought it is also a bag for me - so I watch yesturday again and the prize rise 400 €...  

so no bag for me...


----------



## Taiwo92

joahanna said:


> Guess I should not have trusted the rumours that Dior wouldn't increase their prices in Germany. Made an appointment with my SA three days ago, to look at a My ABCDior Lady Dior, priced at 3.200 Euro. I just looked at the website before heading to the boutique and boom, 3.500 Euro. Duh. Mini Lady Dior went from 2.800 Euro to 3.200. Oh boy. My poor savings.


I think the mini lady dior is now more expensive than the chanel mini classic flap. Crazyyyy


----------



## pinkorchid20

joahanna said:


> Guess I should not have trusted the rumours that Dior wouldn't increase their prices in Germany. Made an appointment with my SA three days ago, to look at a My ABCDior Lady Dior, priced at 3.200 Euro. I just looked at the website before heading to the boutique and boom, 3.500 Euro. Duh. Mini Lady Dior went from 2.800 Euro to 3.200. Oh boy. My poor savings.


Ouch, just saw this. I wonder why they waited with raising prices in Germany only for about a month after raising the prices everywhere else (needless to say my SA did not mention anything).


----------



## pinkorchid20

Taiwo92 said:


> I think the mini lady dior is now more expensive than the chanel mini classic flap. Crazyyyy


Not yet, but quite close (Square Mini is 3200, Rectangular Mini and Mini Reissue are 3500).


----------



## Newbie2016

Taiwo92 said:


> I think the mini lady dior is now more expensive than the chanel mini classic flap. Crazyyyy





pinkorchid20 said:


> Not yet, but quite close (Square Mini is 3200, Rectangular Mini and Mini Reissue are 3500).



In the US the mini lady Dior is already more expensive I think...

The Chanel mini square is $3500...rectangle is $3800.  I think the mini lady Dior is $3950.


----------



## Ree2017

Newbie2016 said:


> In the US the mini lady Dior is already more expensive I think...
> 
> The Chanel mini square is $3500...rectangle is $3800.  I think the mini lady Dior is $3950.


Dior is more but I think that’s reasonable if the mini dior is classic. I am new to Dior so I’m not sure that’s true. Chanel mini are considered seasonal and not classic bags, the cheapest Classic double flap Chanel  is almost double the price


----------



## olympiadg

I was told by somebody that works at Dior that prices will increase again next week. Has anyone else heard about this too ?


----------



## earthygirl

seems that all the fashion houses want to maintain their exclusivity


----------



## olympiadg

Honestly, it's getting ridiculous !


----------



## Christofle

earthygirl said:


> seems that all the fashion houses want to maintain their exclusivity



Or recoup their covid losses


----------



## jessi5786

Oh no!  Has this been hard confirmed?  I was planning on getting my first Mini Lady Dior closer to the holidays, but if this is the case, I may need to move my timeline up a bit...


----------



## earthygirl

I would buy it now and wrap it up and put it under the Xmas tree in December.  =).  The frequency of price increases seems to be increasing as well!


----------



## jessi5786

Good advice!  I may have low-key been holding out for holiday packaging


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I’m not sure about the price increase, but I did noticed on the website some of the newer items has increased a little. For example, I saw the mini wallet with a chain for $690, and I when I checked again 2 days ago, it had went up to $720 or $730.


----------



## Taiwo92

jessi5786 said:


> Oh no!  Has this been hard confirmed?  I was planning on getting my first Mini Lady Dior closer to the holidays, but if this is the case, I may need to move my timeline up a bit...


Get it now. As much as I love Dior, there’s a cap on how much I’ll ever spend. Their mini lady is now $6k cdn and I decided to add 1k more & buy a boy bag. Dior doesn’t hold value so buy it noww


----------



## maximemw

Do you know that ! I discovered this recently we can buy Dior on 24S.com. And for canadians as we can not buy online on Dior Prices are cheaper than in a Dior store NO PRICE INCREASE YAY  !!






						DIOR Homme | Mode luxe et contemporaine | 24S
					

Toutes les pièces de l’univers DIOR pour homme sélectionnées par 24S - Dernières nouveautés - Livraison express & retour gratuit




					www.24s.com
				




The Web site is Legit it is the property of LVMH


----------



## olympiadg

24s is the website of the Parisian department store Le Bon Marché


----------



## lilmermaid264

Hello Dior fans, 

Did any one else notice a price hike on the US site?


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

lilmermaid264 said:


> Hello Dior fans,
> 
> Did any one else notice a price hike on the US site?


I didn’t and I was on there today...on which items did you see this?


----------



## myztic

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I didn’t and I was on there today...on which items did you see this?


Click on to the item itself to see the price increase. It doesn't always show up on the category page.


----------



## myztic

It seems like a glitch. Add the item to cart and it seems correct.


----------



## casey3ztx

I bought a saddle card flap holder from the boutique yesterday at $410 and on the website it is now $480.
Not sure if every handbag has increased as well.
ETA:  I think you're right if you add to cart it goes back to the original price.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

The prices are the same for me as they were for the last few months on the website and in my cart. Maybe it depends on the item? I’ve just been eyeing another mini LD bag so maybe it wasn’t affected since it just went up $450 the last few months.


----------



## lilmermaid264

myztic said:


> It seems like a glitch. Add the item to cart and it seems correct.


interesting.  You're right it seems like a glitch.  Earlier when you added to chart it, it reflected the new higher price.  I wonder if the prices are going to change tomorrow.


----------



## sashinla

Hi everyone, you may have noticed that LV had a price increase in the last couple of days and Chanel will increase their prices this month too. Since the last Dior increase quickly followed these two other houses, has anyone heard of Dior increasing their prices this month? 

I have a small book tote on my wishlist but I’m not sure exactly which style I want yet. Trying to decide if I should move sooner rather than later to pick one.

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

sashinla said:


> Hi everyone, you may have noticed that LV had a price increase in the last couple of days and Chanel will increase their prices this month too. Since the last Dior increase quickly followed these two other houses, has anyone heard of Dior increasing their prices this month?
> 
> I have a small book tote on my wishlist but I’m not sure exactly which style I want yet. Trying to decide if I should move sooner rather than later to pick one.
> 
> Thank you!


I haven't heard anything yet, although I follow the men's side of Dior which doesn't have nearly as many increases as the women's side. However, when the men's stuff increases, the increases are quite steep. 

Hopefully someone else can comment on this, since the brands do tend to follow each other. I will post if my SA informs me of anything on the men's side.


----------



## sashinla

Thank you! Good to know that it seems quiet on hopefully both sides so far. I’ll also share if I find anything out but was curious if anyone had heard anything.


----------



## incredibellle

Price increase Feb 1st?! Has anyone heard this from a confirmed source?


----------



## hsiaolin

I just saw a SA from Sake posting price increase on Feb 1st.


----------



## Winterbaby

My SA in Toronto just told me increase coming on most bags 10-20%.
This seems crazy!


----------



## Wwoman10013

Newbie2016 said:


> In the US the mini lady Dior is already more expensive I think...
> 
> The Chanel mini square is $3500...rectangle is $3800.  I think the mini lady Dior is $3950.


Chanel minis are expected to going up before EOW to >=4K USD.


----------



## sashinla

Winterbaby said:


> My SA in Toronto just told me increase coming on most bags 10-20%.
> This seems crazy!


Wow! That is substantial. Time to try to check some things off my wishlist...


----------



## TraceySH

The buy book for the Dior Caro had it (large) $4300. When it launched it was $4600. I bought, for fall, one of the really thick embroidered cashmere sweaters @ $2800. I just bought 2 more, same thickness, style, etc, different prints, now at $3400 each. I have noticed the book totes on the site (small embroidered) are $3400, I think they were $3000-3200 before? I bought 2 mini vertical totes, I think they used to be $2550-2650, these were $2900. ALSO the backs on many of the new designs of book totes are blank (I am assuming also less expensive to produce). To me, I had assumed, at least for these, price increases had happened. Perhaps increases coming for LD/ other classics? If they increase the Caro, AGAIN, in less than 3 months or RTW pieces, I mean, wow.


----------



## CrazyCool01

expected a high price increase on feb 1St


----------



## SantoriniG

This is my very first post, and I'm new to Dior.  I'm interested in the Lady Dior Pouch in Black Cannage Satin as an evening purse.  Should I expect this item to be part of the upcoming price increase expected and buy it sooner than later?  Thank you.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Ugh increase on all bags do we think??


----------



## averagejoe

SantoriniG said:


> This is my very first post, and I'm new to Dior.  I'm interested in the Lady Dior Pouch in Black Cannage Satin as an evening purse.  Should I expect this item to be part of the upcoming price increase expected and buy it sooner than later?  Thank you.


I wouldn't wait to find out


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> The buy book for the Dior Caro had it (large) $4300. When it launched it was $4600. I bought, for fall, one of the really thick embroidered cashmere sweaters @ $2800. I just bought 2 more, same thickness, style, etc, different prints, now at $3400 each. I have noticed the book totes on the site (small embroidered) are $3400, I think they were $3000-3200 before? I bought 2 mini vertical totes, I think they used to be $2550-2650, these were $2900. ALSO the backs on many of the new designs of book totes are blank (I am assuming also less expensive to produce). To me, I had assumed, at least for these, price increases had happened. Perhaps increases coming for LD/ other classics? If they increase the Caro, AGAIN, in less than 3 months or RTW pieces, I mean, wow.


Do you mean the back of the Book Tote where the web is? That part is left blank for personalization with their ABC Dior program. I can't imagine the rest of the back being different from the sides.


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> Do you mean the back of the Book Tote where the web is? That part is left blank for personalization with their ABC Dior program. I can't imagine the rest of the back being different from the sides.


No, as in COMPLETELY BLANK ON THE BACK!


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> No, as in COMPLETELY BLANK ON THE BACK!
> 
> View attachment 4957804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957806
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957807


I get why the tiny one doesn't have anything. The design at the front doesn't look continous.

But I don't get how the other one isn't, unless the design ends on the sides. 

Strange.


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> I get why the tiny one doesn't have anything. The design at the front doesn't look continous.
> 
> But I don't get how the other one isn't, unless the design ends on the sides.
> 
> Strange.


It just sort of stops in the middle of the side, which I found odd. At $3400 no less, the most expensive of the bunch of them. My immediate reaction was.....cost cutting......


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> It just sort of stops in the middle of the side, which I found odd. At $3400 no less, the most expensive of the bunch of them. My immediate reaction was.....cost cutting......


I get why the design isn't continued to the back now. But I think they should have made an alternate design on the back that fits. I don't think it is cost-cutting, because some other Book Tote designs are the same on the back, but whoever approved those designs should have thought that it can send this message to the customers.


----------



## SantoriniG

averagejoe said:


> I wouldn't wait to find out


Thank you, I wasn't sure if the pouch is likely to be subject to the price increase because it's listed as an "accessory" on the Dior website.  I'm going to go for it!  So excited for my first Dior.  Thanks.


----------



## rendelujo

I am following an SA’s account on instagram and he is indeed hinting of a price increase on February .

i am not that well-versed with Dior and how they do their price increase (as compared to Chanel wherein their classics are the ones always hit the most). Does anyone know if Dior just increases their price on their “classic” styles like the Lady Dior and saddle bag?

I am eyeing the 30 montaigne and knowing this is on the “lesser known” (for the lack of a better term) style, I am wondering if this will be part of the price increase


----------



## Winterbaby

FYI

diorcamp bag is going from $4,100 to $4,700 in Canada per my SA. 
it’s on my wish list forever so I’m debating biting the bullet sooner rather than later.


----------



## averagejoe

Winterbaby said:


> FYI
> 
> diorcamp bag is going from $4,100 to $4,700 in Canada per my SA.
> it’s on my wish list forever so I’m debating biting the bullet sooner rather than later.


With a $600 increase, I think you should go for it! It's like getting it on discount!!!


----------



## Chanotchka

I wanted to get the lady Dior for my birthday this March. I wanted to get it in Paris from a boutique and it seemed like by March that would be possible (currently Paris is in lockdown).
Since this would be my first Dior handbag I wanted the full experience. But now the price will increase just before...
I don't feel like getting it in a rush, on the other hand it just feels stupid to get it very soon right after the price increase. I wonder if it'll even apply to Europe. 
What would you do in my position?


----------



## averagejoe

Chanotchka said:


> I wanted to get the lady Dior for my birthday this March. I wanted to get it in Paris from a boutique and it seemed like by March that would be possible (currently Paris is in lockdown).
> Since this would be my first Dior handbag I wanted the full experience. But now the price will increase just before...
> I don't feel like getting it in a rush, on the other hand it just feels stupid to get it very soon right after the price increase. I wonder if it'll even apply to Europe.
> What would you do in my position?


I would buy the Lady Dior, especially after hearing from here that the DiorCamp is going up from $4100 to $4700. This price increase is quite difficult to stomach!


----------



## a-s

Chanotchka said:


> I wanted to get the lady Dior for my birthday this March. I wanted to get it in Paris from a boutique and it seemed like by March that would be possible (currently Paris is in lockdown).
> Since this would be my first Dior handbag I wanted the full experience. But now the price will increase just before...
> I don't feel like getting it in a rush, on the other hand it just feels stupid to get it very soon right after the price increase. I wonder if it'll even apply to Europe.
> What would you do in my position?


I wanted to buy my first Dior in Paris too but I went ahead and got my saddle bag last month and I am planning on buying a lady dior now before the increase. The way I see it, the bag cost more than I was hoping to pay but I did save overall from not traveling/going out/doing anything else this year lol and who knows how many more price increases before I can travel again


----------



## Aelfaerie

Are we expecting a price increase on RTW? Or has it already happened recently? Nothing caught my eye from the runway, but I'm considering a 30 Montaigne piece or two...


----------



## micahanne

Hi! Any news how much the small and large book tote will be after the increase?


----------



## jsmile

People are reporting a Feb 1st increase on Facebook groups


----------



## TraceySH

jsmile said:


> People are reporting a Feb 1st increase on Facebook groups


Is it an overall % or like  Chanel & LV, one by one? The above, 4100 to 4700 is 15%. That's monster.


----------



## Winterbaby

Yes it is crazy increase IMO. 
I was told the Feb 01 date is for Asia but North America could be anytime between now and that date.
sorry that is all the info he would share with me.


----------



## pocketpikachu

Hi everyone, can I ask if the price increase would likely include the costume jewelleries? Am still in the midst of saving up for a pendant I eyed


----------



## TraceySH

Wow.


----------



## jsmile

TraceySH said:


> Is it an overall % or like  Chanel & LV, one by one? The above, 4100 to 4700 is 15%. That's monster.



In FB groups, they are saying 5-10% on everything except for jewelry and watches. For both Canada and the US


----------



## sashinla

I was at Dior this morning and my SA pretty much confirmed a price increase is coming very soon in the US. She didn’t say how much but hinted that’s we’re going to see a sizable increase across bags. She didn’t mention any other items but I think we should expect to see it across the board.


----------



## TraceySH

jsmile said:


> In FB groups, they are saying 5-10% on everything except for jewelry and watches. For both Canada and the US


All I can show you is what my SA said above. He is like #1 in the country - I tend to trust what he says. But hey, I will be optimistic it isn’t that high.


----------



## rendelujo

Does anyone have any insider on how much the price increase will be on fine jewelry? Or at least a trend on how the price increases in dior fine jewelry have been for the past few years. Just so I know if it’s worth delaying the buy... (coz my focus right now is a bag...)


----------



## pinkrose398

I'm in Canada and I have several SAs from different locations telling me the increase on bags will be 20-30%. The price increase is happening on everything (per the SAs), but the increase percentage on non-bags is unknown right now.

At one point, Dior used to be pretty good "value" for a premier designer brand, but it looks like they're trying to catch up to Chanel. Their quality is better than Chanel, IMO, but the resale on Dior is terrible. I have one Dior bag (Diorama) and I'm unlikely to buy another.


----------



## 4dayslikethese

20-30% is insane! I wonder what the price increase would be on RTW? I got into RTW two years ago and I like it for its easy wearability and even in that short time, I've noticed the prices creeping up which is annoying because it is not like the quality is getting any better.


----------



## TraceySH

4dayslikethese said:


> 20-30% is insane! I wonder what the price increase would be on RTW? I got into RTW two years ago and I like it for its easy wearability and even in that short time, I've noticed the prices creeping up which is annoying because it is not like the quality is getting any better.


MY SA said no increase on RTW ....as of now....


----------



## heartfelt

All accessories?! Oh dear. I've been wanting the new adjustable strap, I'm assuming that would be included if it's all accessories.


----------



## BHPS

pinkrose398 said:


> I'm in Canada and I have several SAs from different locations telling me the increase on bags will be 20-30%. The price increase is happening on everything (per the SAs), but the increase percentage on non-bags is unknown right now.
> 
> At one point, Dior used to be pretty good "value" for a premier designer brand, but it looks like they're trying to catch up to Chanel. Their quality is better than Chanel, IMO, but the resale on Dior is terrible. I have one Dior bag (Diorama) and I'm unlikely to buy another.


I have my eye on the Saddle Bag from the Men's Collection and agree the quality is definitely better than Chanel. It's unfortunate the resell value isn't good.


----------



## pinkorchid20

My SA informed me that the increase will also happen in Europe - February 5th (Germany). As @TraceySH mentioned, it will be on everything except for RTW as well over here.


----------



## erinrose

Anyone know if the mitzahs will be included?


----------



## rendelujo

My SA FINALLY replied to me. So for those living in Asia (specifically Japan since I am based here), my SA said dior will only increase on bags. Jewelry and RTW will remain the same


----------



## Mausi08

pinkorchid20 said:


> My SA informed me that the increase will also happen in Europe - February 5th (Germany). As @TraceySH mentioned, it will be on everything except for RTW as well over here.



Thanks for sharing!
Do you eventually also know how much increase we‘ll have to expect? There are rumors about 20-30% more...
Tia!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Mausi08 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> Do you eventually also know how much increase we‘ll have to expect? There are rumors about 20-30% more...
> Tia!


No, I am very sorry. I’d be surprised if it was more than the usual 5-10% in Europe, though.


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> No, I am very sorry. I’d be surprised if it was more than the usual 5-10% in Europe, though.


Don't know how much, but all I know is that the % increase is the same globally...."uniform global increase"


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> Don't know how much, but all I know is that the % increase is the same globally...."uniform global increase"


Ok, got it. I guess we will see in a few days. Trying to get more details as I don’t want to panic buy everything on my wishlist if the increase in the end “only“ is in the range of 150€...


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> Ok, got it. I guess we will see in a few days. Trying to get more details as I don’t want to panic buy everything on my wishlist if the increase in the end “only“ is in the range of 150€...


I am with you totally. I went ahead and got another Caro, the white large, and that will do it for me for awhile. I was thinking about it last night, and perhaps LVMH is designating Dior as the primary competition for Chanel from their group? Cuz LV really isn't...it's so different.


----------



## Liberté

TraceySH said:


> I am with you totally. I went ahead and got another Caro, the white large, and that will do it for me for awhile. I was thinking about it last night, and perhaps LVMH is designating Dior as the primary competition for Chanel from their group? Cuz LV really isn't...it's so different.


IMHO it makes  sense to position Dior as a competitor to Chanel, they have very similar portfolios across different product categories. Chanel doesn't have a men's section, but even if there apparently are many women clients buying Dior men (apparently about 20%), part of the dior men's business seem to be aimed at a different demographic altogether depending on the type of item (like the endless parade of t-shirts saying DIOR).

Honestly if this applies to everything except RTW and is upwards of 20 - 30%,  some of the prices are going to border on ridiculous based off the prices on the new men's collection that's up for pre order now (Amoako Boafo). Basic combat boots will be closer 1800 euros, it's at 60% of that at many other comparable brands with almost identical designs, including LV...  I think the book tote was actually  around 1500 euros in its first iteration before it got popular? I know they are trying to find the upper limit for what they can charge their customers for each item, but in reality, it's starting to make me feel like an idiot seeing how this is happening at this pace, and the required level of cognitive dissonance might just be too high for me. Shopping should not make you feel like you're being constantly ripped off because you know the same item was 20% less 6 months ago. It feels more like you're participating at an auction of sorts... (also I might add that these items are made in a place where inflation is supposedly so low that we've had negative rates for a long time). Especially when other brands that I would be happy to buy from instead of Dior aren't engaging in the same antics or at least to the same extent, probably because the market can't support further increases. For me that could be Louboutin, Saint Laurent, Celine and even Hermes, which is now actually cheaper or comparable in many categories for men's and also a lot more accessible than Dior...

Some articles on price increases giving examples of some of the failed increases here and here using Cartier, Mulberry and Prada as examples. I don't think Dior will "fail" in that sense, but it's interesting to learn more about the dynamics. I'd love to read more if anyone has more information.


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> I am with you totally. I went ahead and got another Caro, the white large, and that will do it for me for awhile. I was thinking about it last night, and perhaps LVMH is designating Dior as the primary competition for Chanel from their group? Cuz LV really isn't...it's so different.


Congrats! You have a lovely small collection of Caros now. 
If my personal situation was different at the moment, I'd have less of an issue getting what I was planning on buying throughout 2021 anyway. However, I hate being pressured into a purchase, especially if it's something so unnecessary as a handbag. I have been through that with Chanel where I felt pressured to buy ahead of the next increase, only to amass a collection of bags that actually never fully worked for me. I prefer thinking purchases through thoroughly to avoid being stuck with bags collecting dust and then being forced to sell (same with Hermès but mainly as one is pressured into buying what might not be the exact specifications desired since there never is a broad selection available). 
I had the same thought as you - they have Moynat to compete with Hermès now under new creative direction and they have been aggressively following Chanel's price increases over the past 2 years (at least it feels that way to me. I don't remember Dior ever raising prices that drastically and that often before 2019) which leads me to think they want to clearly differentiate Dior from the other leather goods and fashion brands they own. If the predicted increase comes into effect, we are reaching Chanel price level of 2018/2019. The Small Dior Caro is not too far off the Chanel Rectangular Mini which I found quite surprising. I guess the upcoming increase will bring it even closer in price. However, I wonder if Dior has such a loyal customer base as Chanel which, in my opinion, also stems from the fact that people accept Chanel prices as they know the resale value is (still) great. With Dior this is a completely different thing and I personally have no issues purchasing Dior preloved. I acquired 2 Dioramas in 2020 for around 60-70% off their retail price before they were discontinued. Same for the Lady Dior which is easy to get for 30% off current retail prices. I hope Dior does not outprice itself as I absolutely adore the brand for its philosophy, customer service and attention to detail. If we reach Chanel prices, though, I will continue with my RTW purchases only and just wait for the latest It-Bag launched to show up on the resale market. 

Hence, completely sharing the same sentiments as @Liberté.


----------



## luxurysociety

SA confirmed 2/1 for US price increases across most items. He said it will be at least 10% but it looks like it will be different for various items. He didn’t have specifics but he mentioned B23 shoes are currently $1100 and will likely go up to $1500 (36% increase) and mini lady Dior will likely go from $3950 to $4300 or $4400 (11% increase).


----------



## averagejoe

luxurysociety said:


> SA confirmed 2/1 for US price increases across most items. He said it will be at least 10% but it looks like it will be different for various items. He didn’t have specifics but he mentioned B23 shoes are currently $1100 and will likely go up to $1500 (36% increase) and mini lady Dior will likely go from $3950 to $4300 or $4400 (11% increase).


O M G!!! I think you are encouraging me to get a pair of B23s that just returned in stock!


----------



## Aelfaerie

luxurysociety said:


> SA confirmed 2/1 for US price increases across most items. He said it will be at least 10% but it looks like it will be different for various items. He didn’t have specifics but he mentioned B23 shoes are currently $1100 and will likely go up to $1500 (36% increase) and mini lady Dior will likely go from $3950 to $4300 or $4400 (11% increase).


Including RTW?!??!?


----------



## Chanellover2015

Does anyone know when the increase is to take place in Canada?


----------



## luxsal

I went ahead and panic bought a lady dior this week after seeing this thread  . I was planning on buying one in the next month or so anyways. I dont have a Dior boutique here so for those who have to buy it online, I would suggest to call the customer service. I didnt have a fun buying experience. At first it was not taking my card and my first order was cancelled without any reason despite the  bag being in stock. Finally a rep was able to help me buy it.


----------



## Pinkie*

Not again


----------



## cncm

Anyone know what the price increase will be for the Bobby bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Chanellover2015 said:


> Does anyone know when the increase is to take place in Canada?


I think Feb 1. Lots of hints saying "don't wait till February" from some SAs.


----------



## averagejoe

salal04 said:


> I went ahead and panic bought a lady dior this week after seeing this thread  . I was planning on buying one in the next month or so anyways. I dont have a Dior boutique here so for those who have to buy it online, I would suggest to call the customer service. I didnt have a fun buying experience. At first it was not taking my card and my first order was cancelled without any reason despite the  bag being in stock. Finally a rep was able to help me buy it.


Sorry to hear that the experience wasn't great. I find that happens a lot for online orders, which is why I always prefer in person, but right now it's hard with Toronto under lockdown. 

At least you'll be getting a bag you were planning to buy, for what would look like it was on a discount come next month.


----------



## Marissa Birdi Styling

I am seriously considering some Dior buys pre-increase. 
I love the Ultra matte lady dior in dark denim blue (leather) with a paired canvas strap. 
MAYBE the oblique saddle too, just because the bags have been on my radar and I know the caramel brown chanel 19 is unlikely to happen. 

How does the ultramatte/shape keep up? I see a lot of leather/patent styles on TRR and they seem misshaped.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Ugh I hate looming price increases !  I previously purchased the saddle in cloud blue and loved it but returned it for the Bobby in camel, which I don’t regret at all since that color is now sold out.  But I decided I would buy myself the saddle later this year if I still kept thinking about it, until I saw these price increase rumors!  I know if the price went up even by 15%, I wouldn’t get it in the future, as it’s already at the limit of what I want to spend on a bag that’s more for an occasional use purpose  (the Bobby is the most I’ve ever spent on a bag and it made me feel a little ill at first haha).  So I really resonated with the poster who said they don’t want to feel pressured into buying.  But then I also feel that panic that if I don’t buy it now, I’ll have to let the bag go forever.  Dammit lol.  Guess I still have the week ahead to decide


----------



## Marissa Birdi Styling

ATLbagaddict said:


> Ugh I hate looming price increases !  I previously purchased the saddle in cloud blue and loved it but returned it for the Bobby in camel, which I don’t regret at all since that color is now sold out.  But I decided I would buy myself the saddle later this year if I still kept thinking about it, until I saw these price increase rumors!  I know if the price went up even by 15%, I wouldn’t get it in the future, as it’s already at the limit of what I want to spend on a bag that’s more for an occasional use purpose  (the Bobby is the most I’ve ever spent on a bag and it made me feel a little ill at first haha).  So I really resonated with the poster who said they don’t want to feel pressured into buying.  But then I also feel that panic that if I don’t buy it now, I’ll have to let the bag go forever.  Dammit lol.  Guess I still have the week ahead to decide


I agree!! What is that supposed to mean, lol! If I wouldn't buy it at a higher price, does it mean I don't really want it?? LOL. The drama.


----------



## Venessa84

Marissa Birdi Styling said:


> I am seriously considering some Dior buys pre-increase.
> I love the Ultra matte lady dior in dark denim blue (leather) with a paired canvas strap.
> MAYBE the oblique saddle too, just because the bags have been on my radar and I know the caramel brown chanel 19 is unlikely to happen.
> 
> How does the ultramatte/shape keep up? I see a lot of leather/patent styles on TRR and they seem misshaped.



My grey ultramatte is coming up on a year in a couple of weeks and it’s not misshaped at all. I do think any bag including the Lady depends on how you treat it.


----------



## silviap90

Hi guys,
I know you guys have the best insider info for Dior. I’ve heard rumours of a price increase for bags....I’m desperately wanting to know....is this going to apply to Australia ? I asked the Brisbane SA and she would never confirm nor deny which is extremely frustrating. Please please if anyone has received any confirmation of a price increase for leather goods in Australia....please let me know


----------



## SharingACloset

Confirming I chatted with my SA in NYC and all Dior is going up 10%-20%. The small book tote (I took home the small mille fleurs! My first Dior!) is going up $400.


----------



## sashinla

SharingACloset said:


> Confirming I chatted with my SA in NYC and all Dior is going up 10%-20%. The small book tote (I took home the small mille fleurs! My first Dior!) is going up $400.


Thanks for sharing! I got the large book tote in the blue toile de jouy last week but can't stop thinking about the small book tote in the blue oblique. You've motivated me to go back to get another one! $400 seems like a big jump (like Chanel) vs their previous $100 increases or so on the small/large book totes.

Also congrats on your mille fleurs! Such a beautiful bag


----------



## hlzpenguin

SharingACloset said:


> Confirming I chatted with my SA in NYC and all Dior is going up 10%-20%. The small book tote (I took home the small mille fleurs! My first Dior!) is going up $400.


 Does that include the new Caro bag and mitzah?


----------



## SharingACloset

sashinla said:


> Thanks for sharing! I got the large book tote in the blue toile de jouy last week but can't stop thinking about the small book tote in the blue oblique. You've motivated me to go back to get another one! $400 seems like a big jump (like Chanel) vs their previous $100 increases or so on the small/large book totes.
> 
> Also congrats on your mille fleurs! Such a beautiful bag



The blue oblique is beautiful, you won't regret with the classic print. I was between the mille fleurs and the blue toile de jouy! The Chanel jumps are legendary, I wonder how high they'll go with the classic shapes, they're edging closer and closer to Hermes territory.

Here she is!


----------



## SharingACloset

hlzpenguin said:


> Does that include the new Caro bag and mitzah?



Yes for the 10%-20% increase, not sure where they both fall in that range though.


----------



## sashinla

SharingACloset said:


> The blue oblique is beautiful, you won't regret with the classic print. I was between the mille fleurs and the blue toile de jouy! The Chanel jumps are legendary, I wonder how high they'll go with the classic shapes, they're edging closer and closer to Hermes territory.
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969772


Stunning! Hope you enjoy this  And you're right about Chanel...which is why I'm thankful I'm _nearly_ at purse peace with Chanel and much more interested in Dior these days!


----------



## SharingACloset

I remember buying my classic chanel years ago and feeling like the price was astronomical...but so happy I bought it when I did! I saved a couple thousand!


----------



## Jerapa

SharingACloset said:


> The blue oblique is beautiful, you won't regret with the classic print. I was between the mille fleurs and the blue toile de jouy! The Chanel jumps are legendary, I wonder how high they'll go with the classic shapes, they're edging closer and closer to Hermes territory.
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969772


That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## lallybelle

Just got a Mini Lady Dior, been putting off but the increase pushed me..lol. Will Dior alter the chain strap? I'm afraid it might be too long. I'm a shortie..lol.


----------



## LeslieE

Same! I wonder how much it would go up by... I wanted to see it in person and try it on but still in lockdown In Toronto....





heartfelt said:


> All accessories?! Oh dear. I've been wanting the new adjustable strap, I'm assuming that would be included if it's all accessories.


----------



## snappinshell

So what bag(s) would you recommend getting.  Looking to add my first DIOR before the increase


----------



## luxsal

snappinshell said:


> So what bag(s) would you recommend getting.  Looking to add my first DIOR before the increase


It really depends on your lifestyle, wardrobe, budget, etc. Lady Dior is the most iconic and classic bag but there is also the 30 montaigne and the saddle bag which are also popular. I am also seeing a lot of bobby bags. There are many youtube videos about this topic. You can search best Dior bags to see the reviews and opinions. 

This video is very good: 



I bought the myABC lady dior as I liked that you can personalize it and the size is more versatile for me. Good luck to you!


----------



## luxurysociety

snappinshell said:


> So what bag(s) would you recommend getting.  Looking to add my first DIOR before the increase



I think a Lady Dior is the most classic bag from Dior and they’ll keep making these for many years to come. They have so many colors, sizes, materials and will for sure continue to increase in price. I personally just got a Mini Lady Dior in a patent leather finish in the cloud blue color with champagne gold hardware.


----------



## JessieGalal

SharingACloset said:


> Confirming I chatted with my SA in NYC and all Dior is going up 10%-20%. The small book tote (I took home the small mille fleurs! My first Dior!) is going up $400.


OK, I know you said ALL Dior but just to confirm, do you know if the bag straps, Dway & Dclub slides and fine jewelery like rose de vents necklaces are going up in price? I have been asking specifically about these items everywhere but got no answers and these are what's left on my wishlist.. appreciate if you can advise. thanks


----------



## JessieGalal

OK, I know you all said price increase is across the board but also some are saying it's only on bags.. anyone has confirmed insider info if "the bag straps", "Dway & Dclub slides" and fine jewelry like "rose de vents necklaces" are going up in price? I have been asking specifically about these items everywhere but got no answers and these are what's left on my wishlist.. appreciate if anyone can advise.


----------



## luxurysociety

JessieGalal said:


> OK, I know you all said price increase is across the board but also some are saying it's only on bags.. anyone has confirmed insider info if "the bag straps", "Dway & Dclub slides" and fine jewelry like "rose de vents necklaces" are going up in price? I have been asking specifically about these items everywhere but got no answers and these are what's left on my wishlist.. appreciate if anyone can advise.





JessieGalal said:


> OK, I know you all said price increase is across the board but also some are saying it's only on bags.. anyone has confirmed insider info if "the bag straps", "Dway & Dclub slides" and fine jewelry like "rose de vents necklaces" are going up in price? I have been asking specifically about these items everywhere but got no answers and these are what's left on my wishlist.. appreciate if anyone can advise.


 I just asked my SA and he said everything including all shoes, straps, scarves, small leather goods and bags are going up but some RTW pieces are safe. I’m not sure about the necklace you mentioned though.


----------



## misspin9y

SharingACloset said:


> The blue oblique is beautiful, you won't regret with the classic print. I was between the mille fleurs and the blue toile de jouy! The Chanel jumps are legendary, I wonder how high they'll go with the classic shapes, they're edging closer and closer to Hermes territory.
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969772


Love this!!! I’ve been considering this print also.


----------



## Marissa Birdi Styling

Posted on another Dior thread, but here is where I landed today. 
Bought the saddle and guitar strap, really considering this colorway for the ultramatte lady dior. I do have so many small leather bags- but this color feels very special and exclusive to dior. I have never bought 2 bags at once- but this price increase is really motivating me to buy now.


----------



## stockcharlie

I have been wanting to get the small gray Dior Caro with the gray adjustable strap! It would have been my first Dior but just haven't had the heart to click the purchase button and drop 5K... anyone has the gray caro and do you love it??


----------



## rendelujo

JessieGalal said:


> OK, I know you all said price increase is across the board but also some are saying it's only on bags.. anyone has confirmed insider info if "the bag straps", "Dway & Dclub slides" and fine jewelry like "rose de vents necklaces" are going up in price? I have been asking specifically about these items everywhere but got no answers and these are what's left on my wishlist.. appreciate if anyone can advise.


I guess it depends on where you live? Here in Japan, my SA said there is no increase on jewelry and RTW. Only bags, shoes, and leathergoods


----------



## coolarch22

stockcharlie said:


> I have been wanting to get the small gray Dior Caro with the gray adjustable strap! It would have been my first Dior but just haven't had the heart to click the purchase button and drop 5K... anyone has the gray caro and do you love it??


I know how you feel. I have been dying to purchase the blush lady Dior and I’m worried about the price increase, but can’t fathom spending 5K at once without even trying the bag on. I’m really hoping the price increase is not that significant and I can get it later this year or early next year after trying it on in a boutique.


----------



## oonagh2001

I really wanted to get a lady dior bag (preloved or from the boutique) within the next few years but with all these price increases I’ll just have to wait a few more years it seems


----------



## lifelover

When is the price increase happening?


----------



## sashinla

lifelover said:


> When is the price increase happening?


Rumor is Feb 1st and multiple SAs from people on this thread have been encouraging to buy before February.


----------



## SamanthaStevens

My SA texted last night that it is going to be a big price increase on almost everything. I wish they had a color in the Lady I liked.


----------



## cncm

I was in the boutique today and the SA said prices won't be going up on the SLGs, fwiw.


----------



## chubbyshopper

I initially bought the vanity travelcase, but after hearing the increase in Feb I ended up biting the bullet and  exchanging with the abcLady dior which was on my wishlist even before the Sept increase. I lucked out this time as they had previously sold the last one in this colour the week I got my vanity bag and when I went to enquire for the exchange they saw a shipment of only one
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 coming to stock. Probably would have bought the matte version if this wasn't available. Definitely meant to be


----------



## stockcharlie

cncm said:


> I was in the boutique today and the SA said prices won't be going up on the SLGs, fwiw.


I guess lady dior pouch is considered SLG?


----------



## BB8

chubbyshopper said:


> I initially bought the vanity travelcase, but after hearing the increase in Feb I ended up biting the bullet and  exchanging with the abcLady dior which was on my wishlist even before the Sept increase. I lucked out this time as they had previously sold the last one in this colour the week I got my vanity bag and when I went to enquire for the exchange they saw a shipment of only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming to stock. Probably would have bought the matte version if this wasn't available. Definitely meant to be


Congratulations! This is on my wishlist. Blush, correct? So pretty!


----------



## BagLover21

I heard from my SA today that it will happen on Monday


----------



## truds

SA I follow on IG said lady diors will be going up by $700 :’(


----------



## tugnabs

Reposting from Dudes and their Dior thread #3283.

Came back from the store (Dior Homme in Chadstone, Melbourne, Australia) and was set on purchasing Mini Roller in Oblique.
Alas price already went up sometime between Wednesday - Saturday here in Australia before Feb 1st rumour. Sooo disappointed 
Interestingly, another item I was interested in (Pouch with Shoulder Strap) has not gone up in price yet so maybe Dior strategically increased popular selling items before the weekend.
Roller price has increased from AUD 2250 >> 2450 (8.8%) as of today 30/01.
They only had 1 left which was floor stock and I was not willing to pay the extra price for something not brand new when I have to pay new price anyway down the line.
Guess it's the universe telling me now's not the right time to buy.
All the best to those looking to score any Dior piece!

V


----------



## Logic

Anyone know what the new price is for the mini lady Dior and normal size I’m Australia after the increase?


----------



## Pinkie*

I think UK has already price increase. 
Mini lady Dior is 3000GBP,I think it was 2800GBP. This is 7% increase


----------



## 4857102

The new prices have been updated on Dior’s online shopping sites. A quick scan tells me that the newer styles like the Caro and Bobby have not increased (I could be wrong - didn’t screenshot their original prices). Largest increase seems to be for the Saddle which can be up to 25% in some cases.


----------



## NEWLVLOVERGK

i am looking to get the sneakers.. any price increase on that?/ . I think Dior is gg overboard.. so little resale value yet pushing retail price so high


----------



## LoredanaLidia

4857102 said:


> The new prices have been updated on Dior’s online shopping sites. A quick scan tells me that the newer styles like the Caro and Bobby have not increased (I could be wrong - didn’t screenshot their original prices). Largest increase seems to be for the Saddle which can be up to 25% in some cases.


Where is that? In the EU the prices are still the Same.. until tomorrow probably


----------



## 4857102

LoredanaLidia said:


> Where is that? In the EU the prices are still the Same.. until tomorrow probably


Oh I was on the Chinese site. I guess it’ll be updated when the local time zones pass 12am.


----------



## silviap90

4857102 said:


> The new prices have been updated on Dior’s online shopping sites. A quick scan tells me that the newer styles like the Caro and Bobby have not increased (I could be wrong - didn’t screenshot their original prices). Largest increase seems to be for the Saddle which can be up to 25% in some cases.


Are you able to tell how much the lady diors went up by? I live in Australia and we don’t get the prices listed on our website


----------



## 4857102

silviap90 said:


> Are you able to tell how much the lady diors went up by? I live in Australia and we don’t get the prices listed on our website


From memory it wasn’t that much (a few hundred AUDs or 6-8% I’d say). I think the larger increases were more for the Saddles and Book totes, especially in the smaller sizes and oblique.


----------



## slayer

silviap90 said:


> Are you able to tell how much the lady diors went up by? I live in Australia and we don’t get the prices listed on our website


I would also like to know, the Dior I wanted was already $7800 - gosh, it's probably $8 500 by now. Too much money for me.


----------



## sydsunshine

slayer said:


> I would also like to know, the Dior I wanted was already $7800 - gosh, it's probably $8 500 by now. Too much money for me.


Gosh. That’s quite a bit  these price increases has a domino effect across al brands.  if you can recall, do you know much a medium or lady lambskin Dior costs in aud before the increase? I was looking at them in sydney david Jones branch, not sure if it was lamb, but it caught my attention.


----------



## silviap90

Wondermuffin said:


> Gosh. That’s quite a bit  these price increases has a domino effect across al brands.  if you can recall, do you know much a medium or lady lambskin Dior costs in aud before the increase? I was looking at them in sydney david Jones branch, not sure if it was lamb, but it caught my attention.


I know a My ABCDior costs $6600 before the increase. Actually Caitlin Pawlowski has a really good video comparing the sizes of lady diors and she goes through have much the bags cost from mini to large (pre increase).


----------



## acciolatte

The Canadian prices seems to have been updated as the small abcdior is  $5900 now instead of $5800! Only a $100 increase which is nothing compared to getting it overseas... 

 That is only a 1.72%!! I bought it in Vancouver and now I feel like I didn’t get as good of a price if I waited it out until we can travel to get it, even if it’s driving to the next province to get it and pay less tax! *sigh*


----------



## hlzpenguin

Looks like the new price reflected on the us site already? I recalled 30 M went from 3550 to 3800...and so on.


----------



## hsiaolin

Saddle bags went from $3350 to $3800 as well.


----------



## MiNatt

My ABCDior went up from 4400usd to 4700usd


----------



## lifelover

Looks like the prices are the same in euros.


----------



## Saaski

Mini lady went from $3950 to $4300 in the US.


----------



## stylequake

On the US site, men’s saddle bags also went from $2,800 to $3,400 and mini from $2,700 to $3,400. This is insane!


----------



## xxDxx

The small Book Tote Oblique went up from 2.200 € to 2.400 €. 200 € is not too bad. Same for the big size.


----------



## cncm

The medium Bobby bag I was looking at went up from $3550 to $3800, which is not as bad as I feared. Let’s hope this is the only increase for the year!


----------



## pinkorchid20

No increase on 30 Montaigne in Germany. Saddle went up by 300€. Doesn’t seem to be the same increases across the globe as announced.


----------



## Klaneckya

Medium lady Dior from $4900 to $5200 USD.


----------



## TwiggyM

In France the Bobby and Caro etc remain at the same prices, but the medium (biggest) Saddle went up by €300. Seems to be different between countries and continents.


----------



## sizz

In Switzerland the prices didn‘t jump too dramatically. The medium Saddle went up from 3000 to 3150 F. The myabcdior Ultramatte lady Dior went up from 3900 to 4000. As far as i can tell the strap prices stayed the same. 

But wow the saddle bag is a little over 4k now in the US after tax. That‘s so unfair.


----------



## shopgirl bb

NEWLVLOVERGK said:


> i am looking to get the sneakers.. any price increase on that?/ . I think Dior is gg overboard.. so little resale value yet pushing retail price so high


In Hong Kong, sneakers and J'Adior slingback pumps increase roughly HK$1,000 ( US$128). Luckily my SA informed me last minute so I was able to go get some shoes I plan to buy anyway right before the price increase. Phew !


----------



## baghagg

sizz said:


> In Switzerland the prices didn‘t jump too dramatically. The medium Saddle went up from 3000 to 3150 F. The myabcdior Ultramatte lady Dior went up from 3900 to 4000. As far as i can tell the strap prices stayed the same.
> 
> But wow the saddle bag is a little over 4k now in the US after tax. That‘s so unfair.


Yep, I think Dior just did me a HUGE favor; all of a sudden I'm not feeling it anymore. That level of increase on the Saddle bag here in the US borders on insulting ..


----------



## Azngurlz19

In the US, Hightop b23 went up to $1150 from $1100. Low top b23 went from $990 to $1000. Went to Saks yesterday to get the Hightop b23 for the boyfriend for Valentine’s Day!
Glad I got to save some money between buying at Saks and having it shipped to my house (instead of paying 9.75% tax I only paid 4.75%) Plus of course saving the $50 by buying before the price increase.


----------



## NEWLVLOVERGK

anyone has prices for Singapore and Australia... I am hoping the sneakers dont go up...


----------



## NEWLVLOVERGK

baghagg said:


> Yep, I think Dior just did me a HUGE favor; all of a sudden I'm not feeling it anymore. That level of increase on the Saddle bag here in the US borders on insulting ..


EXACTLY DIOR DOESNT DESERVE THE MONEY NOW, MAD AT DIOR INCREASE & LEVEL OF TRY HARD TO COMPETE WITH CHANEL


----------



## Liberté

The differences in Euro countries seem to be negligeable or nothing at all across the board.


----------



## TraceySH

Caro went up $100 on the large, Lady Dior ultra matte went up $350. Etc etc. Not a huge increase, but a bit resentful as a "HUGE GLOBAL INCREASE" was the big push with literally every SA everywhere (buy buy buy!). Dior, which I LOVE, is surely getting up there with prices. BUT they are one of LVMH's shining stars right now, so, why not? https://www.thefashionlaw.com/save-...-2021-global-ranking-of-most-valuable-brands/


----------



## Marissa Birdi Styling

silviap90 said:


> Hi guys,
> I know you guys have the best insider info for Dior. I’ve heard rumours of a price increase for bags....I’m desperately wanting to know....is this going to apply to Australia ? I asked the Brisbane SA and she would never confirm nor deny which is extremely frustrating. Please please if anyone has received any confirmation of a price increase for leather goods in Australia....please let me know


IDK if you got a more specific response but I have read the increase will be in effect by 2/5 globally. Became effective in USA as of midnight 2/1.


----------



## claudio.mirrorlife

In Europe mini saddle  + 400 euro now and medium saddle  + 300 euro now !


----------



## Saaski

Fragrances seem to have gone up too. Maison fragrances were $220 and are now $250 USD


----------



## xtinalima

In Europe no increase on the Lady Dior so far! Wonder if it will go up on the 5th as predicted by some SAs and forums ...


----------



## dove221

The strap went up here in the US as well. Straps that were $1100, I am now seeing for $1200. So if you were planning to buy a saddle with a strap- you are looking at an overall increase of $550. $450 increase for the bag and and additional $100 for the strap.


----------



## stockcharlie

The increase for saddle is insane! I liked the black oblique but it was all sold out online even weeks before price increase. Small Caro is the same price, so I felt like I rushed into it when I could have waited. Lady Dior lambskin pouch increased from $1850 to $2000, not a huge increase but still could push over the edge for some on a small item. No increase on the mitzah, so overall I saved $150, lol. So much for the anticipation!

I wonder if they are going to have another increase later this year...


----------



## Saaski

stockcharlie said:


> The increase for saddle is insane! I liked the black oblique but it was all sold out online even weeks before price increase. Small Caro is the same price, so I felt like I rushed into it when I could have waited. Lady Dior lambskin pouch increased from $1850 to $2000, not a huge increase but still could push over the edge for some on a small item. No increase on the mitzah, so overall I saved $150, lol. So much for the anticipation!
> 
> I wonder if they are going to have another increase later this year...


I thought the mitzahs went up $10. I remember them being $220? But might be wrong! Were they $230 originally?


----------



## hsiaolin

Saaski said:


> I thought the mitzahs went up $10. I remember them being $220? But might be wrong! Were they $230 originally?


Most Mitzahs prices are the same ($230); however, I bought *The High Priestess Mitzah* for $210 yesterday, and it's $230 now (this collection was $210 and now $230).

Men's mini saddle bag went up the most from $2150 to $2900 (22.4% increase) in my opinion.


----------



## Minnie24

xtinalima said:


> In Europe no increase on the Lady Dior so far! Wonder if it will go up on the 5th as predicted by some SAs and forums ...



In UK Lady Dior ABC has gone up £100 from £3250 to £3350. Not sure about the other sizes as that's the only one I have in my wishlist. I'm actually relieved it only went up £100 as I panic bought my saddle to avoid the increase but was worried I should have bought lady Dior instead, looks like I made the right choice as medium leather saddles have gone up £350


----------



## stockcharlie

Saaski said:


> I thought the mitzahs went up $10. I remember them being $220? But might be wrong! Were they $230 originally?


The mitzah I bought was $230 originally and stayed at $230


----------



## dove221

stockcharlie said:


> The increase for saddle is insane! I liked the black oblique but it was all sold out online even weeks before price increase. Small Caro is the same price, so I felt like I rushed into it when I could have waited. Lady Dior lambskin pouch increased from $1850 to $2000, not a huge increase but still could push over the edge for some on a small item. No increase on the mitzah, so overall I saved $150, lol. So much for the anticipation!
> 
> I wonder if they are going to have another increase later this year...


I keep reading people were trying to get the black oblique but could not get it online. I asked at the boutique as well and they were sold out there as well. You picked up the Caro, right? It's the latest and greatest. I saw it in person and it is very pretty!

I am hearing the fashion houses are raising prices 2x a year. I am sad I didn't join tPF earlier- people are on here are experts on how/what/when to buy and shop.


----------



## Saaski

Looks like the liquid hand soap went up! They were $60 and are now $65.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

It seems like U.S had the highest price increase. 

I really like Dior but at the same time, when prices are really high now, it makes me think about whether I really need another bag from Dior. 

Mini used to cost $3350 when I bought it. Then it went up to $3900 and then now $4300. For $4300, no thanks! I would rather get Chanel.


----------



## slayer

Wondermuffin said:


> Gosh. That’s quite a bit  these price increases has a domino effect across al brands.  if you can recall, do you know much a medium or lady lambskin Dior costs in aud before the increase? I was looking at them in sydney david Jones branch, not sure if it was lamb, but it caught my attention.


I'm not up to date with prices sorry as I'm in the middle of no where and always stuck at work so it's years since I've been into the store.


----------



## averagejoe

The price increases were nowhere near as high as some rumours had it. An SA from Vancouver got intel that the mini ultramatte Lady Dior would go up from $5700 to $7000 but it didn't happen. At least not that high. It seems like it only went up $100. Either a lot of misinformation was spread, or they scaled back on the increases (?). I got a pair of B23s after seeing two reports that those would go up dramatically, and yet in Canada, their price was unaffected. The B27s that I wanted went up, unfortunately, and I was contemplating between the B23s and B27s.

Lesson learned. I guess 20% plus increases are rare and probably don't happen. At least not all at once.


----------



## silviap90

averagejoe said:


> The price increases were nowhere near as high as some rumours had it. An SA from Vancouver got intel that the mini ultramatte Lady Dior would go up from $5700 to $7000 but it didn't happen. At least not that high. It seems like it only went up $100. Either a lot of misinformation was spread, or they scaled back on the increases (?). I got a pair of B23s after seeing two reports that those would go up dramatically, and yet in Canada, their price was unaffected. The B27s that I wanted went up, unfortunately, and I was contemplating between the B23s and B27s.
> 
> Lesson learned. I guess 20% plus increases are rare and probably don't happen. At least not all at once.


Agreed. A bit annoyed that I bought into the panic/hype. Oh well, you live and you learn


----------



## Chanellover2015

So true. I ended up with a scarf that I love and don’t regret purchasing but also ended up with the dway slides that yes they are beautiful but in all honesty I could live w/o them. 
the dway slides are a trendy piece so I’m thinking the popularity won’t last. Then again I could be wrong.


----------



## stylequake

I apologize if I’m repeating myself, but the most dramatic increases definitely happened in the US, especially in regards to saddle and book tote styles.


----------



## baghagg

stylequake said:


> I apologize if I’m repeating myself, but the most dramatic increases definitely happened in the US, especially in regards to saddle and book tote styles.


Exactly!


----------



## baghagg

Even the 30 Montaigne Medium Cosmetic Pouch I purchased in December went up by $60.00!  I paid $610.00.


----------



## stockcharlie

dove221 said:


> I keep reading people were trying to get the black oblique but could not get it online. I asked at the boutique as well and they were sold out there as well. You picked up the Caro, right? It's the latest and greatest. I saw it in person and it is very pretty!
> 
> I am hearing the fashion houses are raising prices 2x a year. I am sad I didn't join tPF earlier- people are on here are experts on how/what/when to buy and shop.


Glad to know that it’s not just me who found it hard to get a saddle oblique. Haven’t received the caro yet but definitely looking forward to it! Can’t wait to see a pic of your saddle!

Agreed with the useful info here! Def a great community for Dior fans!


----------



## dove221

stockcharlie said:


> Glad to know that it’s not just me who found it hard to get a saddle oblique. Haven’t received the caro yet but definitely looking forward to it! Can’t wait to see a pic of your saddle!
> 
> Agreed with the useful info here! Def a great community for Dior fans!


Loving the way my SA packed everything so I haven’t opened up my bag/boxes- so here’s a pic of which one I picked up


----------



## bbkctpf

The oblique backpack went up $500 in Canada ($2900 to $3400). Does anyone know how much the regular tdj tote was before price increase by chance?


----------



## micahanne

bbkctpf said:


> The oblique backpack went up $500 in Canada ($2900 to $3400). Does anyone know how much the regular tdj tote was before price increase by chance?



I think it was 3150 usd.


----------



## dove221

Now post increase, what’s on everyone’s list to buy next?


----------



## averagejoe

dove221 said:


> Now post increase, what’s on everyone’s list to buy next?


Potentially a new pair of sandals from the Spring collection but I'm not sure of the style. They are "ugly dad sandals" which may be too objectively ugly, but somehow they appeal to me (not sure why. I used to hate this style):


----------



## Minnie24

dove221 said:


> Now post increase, what’s on everyone’s list to buy next?



Lady Dior ABC for me. The price only increasd by £100 in UK so i can live with that. I'm thinking in fard colour as don't have this kind of colour in my collection, although cherry red is tempting


----------



## stockcharlie

Minnie24 said:


> Lady Dior ABC for me. The price only increasd by £100 in UK so i can live with that. I'm thinking in fard colour as don't have this kind of colour in my collection, although cherry red is tempting


I like the ABCDior Fard too, that was my consideration before the price increase but went for Caro instead (still waiting for shipment) coz I just couldn't get it out of my mind! 

If I ever see the black oblique saddle (normal size) anywhere, I may grab it too. Ideally could get something when a Europe trip is possible again.


----------



## bbkctpf

micahanne said:


> I think it was 3150 usd.


Thanks so much! I got a book tote but not sure if I want to keep it. I’ll see when it arrives


----------



## bbkctpf

dove221 said:


> Now post increase, what’s on everyone’s list to buy next?


Not everything went up right? I browsed the site before the increase and I can only tell maison items look the same, maybe possibly jewelry too?  The blanket scarves didn’t go up.


----------



## micahanne

bbkctpf said:


> Thanks so much! I got a book tote but not sure if I want to keep it. I’ll see when it arrives


Yeah me too! I debated for almost a month... I got it personalized so no returning for me hehe but I know I’ll love it.


----------



## bbkctpf

micahanne said:


> Yeah me too! I debated for almost a month... I got it personalized so no returning for me hehe but I know I’ll love it.


Nice! Which one did u I be up picking?  What do you plan to use it for?  I’m not sure bc since work is now at home.


----------



## Chanellover2015

dove221 said:


> Now post increase, what’s on everyone’s list to buy next?



Nothing! Nada!

In my collection I have the abc lady dior in Fard
The gorgeous oblique scarf
Diorama studded woc
Dway Slides (still undecided if I should keep them though)
Dior earrings x 2

I’m good...for a looong time
I want to concentrate on saving and investing my money in other things.


----------



## micahanne

bbkctpf said:


> Nice! Which one did u I be up picking?  What do you plan to use it for?  I’m not sure bc since work is now at home.



I got the regular size tote, waiting to get it and do a reveal here since i got some inputs from super sweet people here when i was deciding on the pattern. the small one is too small for me, i'm glad that i checked both out because i was also debating between the sizes. which one did you get?


----------



## micahanne

Chanellover2015 said:


> Nothing! Nada!
> 
> In my collection I have the abc lady dior in Fard
> The gorgeous oblique scarf
> Diorama studded woc
> Dway Slides (still undecided if I should keep them though)
> Dior earrings x 2
> 
> I’m good...for a looong time
> I want to concentrate on saving and investing my money in other things.



Me too! im hoping the tote is my last purchase this year.. crossing fingers


----------



## dove221

Chanellover2015 said:


> Nothing! Nada!
> 
> In my collection I have the abc lady dior in Fard
> The gorgeous oblique scarf
> Diorama studded woc
> Dway Slides (still undecided if I should keep them though)
> Dior earrings x 2
> 
> I’m good...for a looong time
> I want to concentrate on saving and investing my money in other things.


Nice! That’s quite the Dior haul! I also purchased two pairs of Dway slides. The popular navy ones along with the pink/gold and am sitting on the fence if I need the pink gold ones. Curious which ones you got?


----------



## micahanne

micahanne said:


> Me too! im hoping the tote is my last purchase this year.. crossing fingers



actually i lied.. maybe im going to look for some mitzahs and earrings (but will wait for the sale in june). the tote is my only bag, but got 2 earrings.. i mainly have dior shoes espadrilles, sneakers and pumps


----------



## xtinalima

Purchased a lady dior from the onlineshop due to price increase and while unboxing I noticed theres a little scratch on the handle  well more like someone pushed a nail at the handle too hard or sth.. would you send it back?! Dont know if Im overreacting, always sooo picky with new bags ..


----------



## Young1987

A couple of book tote styles (or at least one) actually went down in price! 
@averagejoe - do you think this is a mistake that they’ll correct soon?


----------



## thuanchi2709

I went to the store last week for a mini black LD but the only one they had had some small marks on the handle (probably due to display). To get the pre-increase price, my SA ordered me one and shipped it to me. It arrived today with a pretty big mark (indent) on the side  literally never encountered this with Dior... what’s going on with the quality control?? At this point not sure if I just return it since I don’t know if a perfect one is even available(


----------



## Marissa Birdi Styling

thuanchi2709 said:


> I went to the store last week for a mini black LD but the only one they had had some small marks on the handle (probably due to display). To get the pre-increase price, my SA ordered me one and shipped it to me. It arrived today with a pretty big mark (indent) on the side  literally never encountered this with Dior... what’s going on with the quality control?? At this point not sure if I just return it since I don’t know if a perfect one is even available(


Ohh this one is hard to stomach, I would exchange! Price increase or not, there is still a standard of quality to expect!


----------



## Marissa Birdi Styling

xtinalima said:


> Purchased a lady dior from the onlineshop due to price increase and while unboxing I noticed theres a little scratch on the handle  well more like someone pushed a nail at the handle too hard or sth.. would you send it back?! Dont know if Im overreacting, always sooo picky with new bags ..


This one is not SO offensive to me personally, but if it's distracting to you, then I think it would be wise to exchange (if it's even possible). You don't want to resent your purchase, right? As mentioned in another response, price increase or not, there is still a standard of quality to expect from Dior! Good luck.


----------



## thuanchi2709

Marissa Birdi Styling said:


> Ohh this one is hard to stomach, I would exchange! Price increase or not, there is still a standard of quality to expect!


Right!! I felt my heart beat drop when I saw it (dramatic I know) because I was so excited to finally get it.  I had it on my list since forever... I texted my SA and waiting to hear back  I'm pretty sure she opened the bag when it arrived at the store before sending it to me so not sure if she missed the mark or if it happened during shipping. Though I doubt it since the box was really well cushioned and wrapped.


----------



## Fashionista25

thuanchi2709 said:


> Right!! I felt my heart beat drop when I saw it (dramatic I know) because I was so excited to finally get it.  I had it on my list since forever... I texted my SA and waiting to hear back  I'm pretty sure she opened the bag when it arrived at the store before sending it to me so not sure if she missed the mark or if it happened during shipping. Though I doubt it since the box was really well cushioned and wrapped.



That happened to me. My bag had a big indent on the side and I was going to ignore due to the price increase but for $4000 it should be perfect. I wasn't happy and my sa reordered a brand new one. If its bothering you I would just return it or have it exchanged.


----------



## averagejoe

xtinalima said:


> Purchased a lady dior from the onlineshop due to price increase and while unboxing I noticed theres a little scratch on the handle  well more like someone pushed a nail at the handle too hard or sth.. would you send it back?! Dont know if Im overreacting, always sooo picky with new bags ..


If it is a hassle to return it, then try to buff it out with your thumb gently in a circular motion. It may lighten.


----------



## averagejoe

Young1987 said:


> A couple of book tote styles (or at least one) actually went down in price!
> @averagejoe - do you think this is a mistake that they’ll correct soon?


Which region are you in? I am not aware of prices going down, but if your region usually gets the higher price for Dior items, sometimes they do price adjustments to harmonize the worldwide prices a bit more, and/or if your local currency went up in value compared to the USD or other currencies.


----------



## averagejoe

thuanchi2709 said:


> I went to the store last week for a mini black LD but the only one they had had some small marks on the handle (probably due to display). To get the pre-increase price, my SA ordered me one and shipped it to me. It arrived today with a pretty big mark (indent) on the side  literally never encountered this with Dior... what’s going on with the quality control?? At this point not sure if I just return it since I don’t know if a perfect one is even available(


This is not a quality issue. It would be equivalent to calling scratches from customers handling the bags as a quality issue. This was not a result of production. It looks like improper storage and/or packing causing the bag to dent. 

I would return this. It is very noticeable.


----------



## Hstrpics

Young1987 said:


> A couple of book tote styles (or at least one) actually went down in price!
> @averagejoe - do you think this is a mistake that they’ll correct soon?




I live in Toronto, Canada and did see the Toile De Jouy Small book tote go down $100 CAD and it's still that price today.


----------



## bbkctpf

micahanne said:


> I got the regular size tote, waiting to get it and do a reveal here since i got some inputs from super sweet people here when i was deciding on the pattern. the small one is too small for me, i'm glad that i checked both out because i was also debating between the sizes. which one did you get?


I also got the regular size in the tdj palm trees one. I haven’t seen it in person though just online. I hope I love it in real life! I also got the 30montaigne 2 in 1 pouch but I’m not digging it in real life .  I haven’t seen much reviews on this anyone else have one here?


----------



## bbkctpf

dove221 said:


> Nice! That’s quite the Dior haul! I also purchased two pairs of Dway slides. The popular navy ones along with the pink/gold and am sitting on the fence if I need the pink gold ones. Curious which ones you got?


Hey for these slides do they fit true to size? I was considering a pair before the increase but also never tried them on before


----------



## bbkctpf

micahanne said:


> actually i lied.. maybe im going to look for some mitzahs and earrings (but will wait for the sale in june). the tote is my only bag, but got 2 earrings.. i mainly have dior shoes espadrilles, sneakers and pumps


What’s included in the sale typically?


----------



## micahanne

bbkctpf said:


> I also got the regular size in the tdj palm trees one. I haven’t seen it in person though just online. I hope I love it in real life! I also got the 30montaigne 2 in 1 pouch but I’m not digging it in real life .  I haven’t seen much reviews on this anyone else have one here?


Ohh I love that pattern! I’m sure you’ll love it! I went for something that I can wear in any season. But this is so pretty!!!


----------



## Young1987

averagejoe said:


> Which region are you in? I am not aware of prices going down, but if your region usually gets the higher price for Dior items, sometimes they do price adjustments to harmonize the worldwide prices a bit more, and/or if your local currency went up in value compared to the USD or other currencies.


I’m in the US. I noticed the embossed calfskin book tote went down in price, but everything else went up. I never saw a price reduction before especially during a huge increase!


----------



## micahanne

bbkctpf said:


> What’s included in the sale typically?



No bags or SLG. tons of RTW, decent amount of shoes, scarves (didn't see mitzah's on dior boutique but i know some went on sale at BG), bracelets, earrings (i got one), necklaces and brooch


----------



## Chanellover2015

dove221 said:


> Nice! That’s quite the Dior haul! I also purchased two pairs of Dway slides. The popular navy ones along with the pink/gold and am sitting on the fence if I need the pink gold ones. Curious which ones you got?



I got these ones...which I really like but I think it was an impulse buy at the time (day before price increase)
That same day I bought the oblique scarf - that I really like but the dway slides hmmmm. They are pretty but feel like a walking billboard with them  
guess cause the slides clearly scream ‘hey Look at me! I’m Christian Dior!’ Kwim??


----------



## Chanellover2015

thuanchi2709 said:


> I went to the store last week for a mini black LD but the only one they had had some small marks on the handle (probably due to display). To get the pre-increase price, my SA ordered me one and shipped it to me. It arrived today with a pretty big mark (indent) on the side  literally never encountered this with Dior... what’s going on with the quality control?? At this point not sure if I just return it since I don’t know if a perfect one is even available(


Exchange! I’m sure they can find you the perfect one for you


----------



## dove221

Chanellover2015 said:


> I got these ones...which I really like but I think it was an impulse buy at the time (day before price increase)
> That same day I bought the oblique scarf - that I really like but the dway slides hmmmm. They are pretty but feel like a walking billboard with them
> guess cause the slides clearly scream ‘hey Look at me! I’m Christian Dior!’ Kwim??


Love those! I think you should keep them. Now, if you got the matching tote- then maybe it could be “billboardish” but I have seen people wear the slides with the tote- still looks cute!


----------



## averagejoe

Young1987 said:


> I’m in the US. I noticed the embossed calfskin book tote went down in price, but everything else went up. I never saw a price reduction before especially during a huge increase!


Yeah that is unusual. It may have been done to realign the prices worldwide (?).


----------



## luxsal

thuanchi2709 said:


> I went to the store last week for a mini black LD but the only one they had had some small marks on the handle (probably due to display). To get the pre-increase price, my SA ordered me one and shipped it to me. It arrived today with a pretty big mark (indent) on the side  literally never encountered this with Dior... what’s going on with the quality control?? At this point not sure if I just return it since I don’t know if a perfect one is even available(


I see two indents and one is very deep. That will not go away..I would exchange. Sorry! It is a beauty and such a classic though!


----------



## hlzpenguin

micahanne said:


> No bags or SLG. tons of RTW, decent amount of shoes, scarves (didn't see mitzah's on dior boutique but i know some went on sale at BG), bracelets, earrings (i got one), necklaces and brooch


When’s the sale usually and whether it’s open to VIPs only?


----------



## averagejoe

hlzpenguin said:


> When’s the sale usually and whether it’s open to VIPs only?


Depends on where you are located. In Canada, the sale is usually during December and June, for a short period of time. VIPs usually get access to presale first through their SAs.


----------



## Marissa Birdi Styling

Chanellover2015 said:


> I got these ones...which I really like but I think it was an impulse buy at the time (day before price increase)
> That same day I bought the oblique scarf - that I really like but the dway slides hmmmm. They are pretty but feel like a walking billboard with them
> guess cause the slides clearly scream ‘hey Look at me! I’m Christian Dior!’ Kwim??


Personally, one of my favorite colorway available right now! I love the mille fleurs print! I did not buy D-Way slides because they were too big through the band- but I would have to size 1/2 size down (for what it's worth, I tried this in January and it's about 50 degrees in Dallas)


----------



## thuanchi2709

averagejoe said:


> This is not a quality issue. It would be equivalent to calling scratches from customers handling the bags as a quality issue. This was not a result of production. It looks like improper storage and/or packing causing the bag to dent.
> 
> I would return this. It is very noticeable.


Thank you! I suspect it was from the shipping and handling. My SA has ordered me a different one since there’s none in store... I’d just come in for the exchange next time to inspect beforehand and to avoid any damage from shipping again


----------



## bbkctpf

micahanne said:


> No bags or SLG. tons of RTW, decent amount of shoes, scarves (didn't see mitzah's on dior boutique but i know some went on sale at BG), bracelets, earrings (i got one), necklaces and brooch


Thanks for the details!  I’m a first time buyer but I’ll try to message them around June to see too.


----------



## bbkctpf

Chanellover2015 said:


> I got these ones...which I really like but I think it was an impulse buy at the time (day before price increase)
> That same day I bought the oblique scarf - that I really like but the dway slides hmmmm. They are pretty but feel like a walking billboard with them
> guess cause the slides clearly scream ‘hey Look at me! I’m Christian Dior!’ Kwim??


Keep! So cute, I wanted to get a pair but they didn’t have my size in any of them!


----------



## Marissa Birdi Styling

Any thoughts on Apple Brand Guard spray for the ultramatte Lady Dior? I have not had any issues with it on other items, but thought I would survey the group.


----------



## beyondbeing

Marissa Birdi Styling said:


> Any thoughts on Apple Brand Guard spray for the ultramatte Lady Dior? I have not had any issues with it on other items, but thought I would survey the group.


Hello, I've used the Apple Brand Guard leather conditioner (the lotion form) on the ultramatte lady Dior (in grey color) once, and it seems to fine, no issues at all


----------



## NEWLVLOVERGK

hey girls! planning to get the slides but i cant find time to go down to store. need some advice on the slides. Is it worth it or should i get the hermes one? Is it comfy oso? i have a slightly wider fit


----------



## Chanellover2015

NEWLVLOVERGK said:


> hey girls! planning to get the slides but i cant find time to go down to store. need some advice on the slides. Is it worth it or should i get the hermes one? Is it comfy oso? i have a slightly wider fit



Im not a fan of the Hermes sandals but ppl seem to love them. I prefer the look of the Christian Dior ones, but then you are just paying for fabric here and the big brand name on them, while the Hermes oran sandals are all leather and if I’m not mistaken they might be ‘cheaper’ than the Dior ones.

also, the Hermes ones are more discreet (I like that about them) but that’s about it. 
Sorry Im probably not much help...perhaps someone else who has both sandals can provide more informative feedback.


----------



## shyla14

NEWLVLOVERGK said:


> hey girls! planning to get the slides but i cant find time to go down to store. need some advice on the slides. Is it worth it or should i get the hermes one? Is it comfy oso? i have a slightly wider fit


I have both. The oran is a better buy because it is leather. It also a classic so you can wear them longer. Oh and a biggie for me.... the orans are discreet. The name brand on the Dway can be too much! (but some prints are too beautiful to resist)


----------



## bbkctpf

Does anyone know how much the small dior vanity case in lambskin was before feb 1? Or it remained the same?


----------



## dove221

NEWLVLOVERGK said:


> hey girls! planning to get the slides but i cant find time to go down to store. need some advice on the slides. Is it worth it or should i get the hermes one? Is it comfy oso? i have a slightly wider fit


I have both! After the price increase, I think D'Way and Oran sandals are both the same price. Now, as far as sandals- they are two completely different shoes. I find the Dior's to be more dressy due to the brocade/floral prints. I have the Oran's in the brown leather- they are also comfortable and go with everything but I feel a lot more casual. So, depends on what you are looking for  Gorg shoes no matter what you pick!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello! Any one know the price of ultramatte lady dior in medium and small in Australia, Thanks


----------



## Chanotchka

Nothing increased in Europe yet, despite confirmation from various SA's (at least on the website prices are unchanged) anyone knows what's happening?


----------



## pinkorchid20

Chanotchka said:


> Nothing increased in Europe yet, despite confirmation from various SA's (at least on the website prices are unchanged) anyone knows what's happening?


The Saddle increased (all sizes)


----------



## Chanotchka

pinkorchid20 said:


> The Saddle increased (all sizes)


Oh, I guess I was checking the lady....still misleading


----------



## averagejoe

Chanotchka said:


> Oh, I guess I was checking the lady....still misleading


Yeah I was misled too. Don't know why some SAs could be so wrong about this.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Chanotchka said:


> Oh, I guess I was checking the lady....still misleading


I guess a marketing plot. Fell for it myself despite knowing a 30% increase would never happen...


----------



## averagejoe

pinkorchid20 said:


> I guess a marketing plot. Fell for it myself despite knowing a 30% increase would never happen...


Yeah I should have known that wasn't possible either, but because an SA told me (not my regular SA), I believed it.


----------



## thuanchi2709

thuanchi2709 said:


> I went to the store last week for a mini black LD but the only one they had had some small marks on the handle (probably due to display). To get the pre-increase price, my SA ordered me one and shipped it to me. It arrived today with a pretty big mark (indent) on the side  literally never encountered this with Dior... what’s going on with the quality control?? At this point not sure if I just return it since I don’t know if a perfect one is even available(



Update on this: my SA got me a different bag and went to pick it up, but that one also had a mark pretty noticeable at the same area (on the side). It bothered me a lot so she said she would get a different bag but had to order. That was on Feb 13.  Last update was on Feb 27 and she said she was waiting on delivery and also checking other stores. In short, a month and a half after I bought the bag (before price increase) I still don't have it and it really ruined the experience. I appreciate my SA but I'm not sure what's going. Had I just ordered it from the website I feel like I wouldn't run into so much trouble now  

I don't wanna bother the SA by always texting her but doesn't this warrant an update (


----------



## averagejoe

thuanchi2709 said:


> Update on this: my SA got me a different bag and went to pick it up, but that one also had a mark pretty noticeable at the same area (on the side). It bothered me a lot so she said she would get a different bag but had to order. That was on Feb 13.  Last update was on Feb 27 and she said she was waiting on delivery and also checking other stores. In short, a month and a half after I bought the bag (before price increase) I still don't have it and it really ruined the experience. I appreciate my SA but I'm not sure what's going. Had I just ordered it from the website I feel like I wouldn't run into so much trouble now
> 
> I don't wanna bother the SA by always texting her but doesn't this warrant an update (





thuanchi2709 said:


> Update on this: my SA got me a different bag and went to pick it up, but that one also had a mark pretty noticeable at the same area (on the side). It bothered me a lot so she said she would get a different bag but had to order. That was on Feb 13.  Last update was on Feb 27 and she said she was waiting on delivery and also checking other stores. In short, a month and a half after I bought the bag (before price increase) I still don't have it and it really ruined the experience. I appreciate my SA but I'm not sure what's going. Had I just ordered it from the website I feel like I wouldn't run into so much trouble now
> 
> I don't wanna bother the SA by always texting her but doesn't this warrant an update (


This does warrant an update. This bag (especially in black) isn't even hard to get. Most boutique transfers take less than a week. 

I suggest contacting the manager of the store to see why a simple transfer between boutiques can take so long. It is unacceptable.


----------



## bbkctpf

I was told there’s a price increase for their Maison items next Wednesday in Canada.


----------



## nekostar0412

thuanchi2709 said:


> Update on this: my SA got me a different bag and went to pick it up, but that one also had a mark pretty noticeable at the same area (on the side). It bothered me a lot so she said she would get a different bag but had to order. That was on Feb 13.  Last update was on Feb 27 and she said she was waiting on delivery and also checking other stores. In short, a month and a half after I bought the bag (before price increase) I still don't have it and it really ruined the experience. I appreciate my SA but I'm not sure what's going. Had I just ordered it from the website I feel like I wouldn't run into so much trouble now
> 
> I don't wanna bother the SA by always texting her but doesn't this warrant an update (


I am new to Dior and just bought my first remotely through an SA in another part of the country. My first purse had some wrinkling and I requested another. She was able to order another within days and ship it to me. I would think that your SA would be able to order your bag in a week at most. Or check stock and let you know if it can be transferred from another store or ordered from the warehouse.


----------



## thuanchi2709

nekostar0412 said:


> I am new to Dior and just bought my first remotely through an SA in another part of the country. My first purse had some wrinkling and I requested another. She was able to order another within days and ship it to me. I would think that your SA would be able to order your bag in a week at most. Or check stock and let you know if it can be transferred from another store or ordered from the warehouse.


yes actually she got me 2 bags within a week. I checked with her again and she says the shipments from Paris are very slow not sure why she couldn't locate it from another store  I understand she's trying to find a "perfect one" since I wasn't happy with the first 2  but this is just too long ugh


----------



## bbkctpf

I was told some SLGs are having a price increase next Wednesday. Anyone else hear? (Any specific items?)


----------



## LadyRabbit

Talking about price increase. Are they planning to do another one for their bags this year? I heard they already did on february this year.


----------



## sydsunshine

Does Dior do a price increase in May like Chanel?


----------



## SiaSia

Does anyone know how much is the price for My ABCDior Bag in Malaysia?


----------



## claudio.mirrorlife

Rumors say price increases on bags in July !? Is it true ?


----------



## Minnie24

claudio.mirrorlife said:


> Rumors say price increases on bags in July !? Is it true ?



I've just seen this too! Can anyone confirm? Got a lady Dior on my wishlist


----------



## gr8bunny

Minnie24 said:


> I've just seen this too! Can anyone confirm? Got a lady Dior on my wishlist



I just saw on a SA Instagram to get dior bag before July


----------



## jsmile

gr8bunny said:


> I just saw on a SA Instagram to get dior bag before July


Which country?


----------



## gr8bunny

jsmile said:


> Which country?



Canada!


----------



## claudio.mirrorlife

Minnie24 said:


> I've just seen this too! Can anyone confirm? Got a lady Dior on my wishlist


Me too on my wishlist


----------



## tinery9

Does anyone know if price increases typically apply to all their items? I’ve been thinking about getting a lady Dior pouch and would hate to wait and see the price go up


----------



## Chanellover2015

gr8bunny said:


> Canada!



is this also for the men’s collection? I have my eye on an item


----------



## gr8bunny

Chanellover2015 said:


> is this also for the men’s collection? I have my eye on an item



I am not sure  I think only bags for July


----------



## LadyRabbit

So mitzah, accesories, they're not going up?


----------



## CrazyCool01

any new/updated info on increase!?


----------



## Chanellover2015

Is the price increase July 1st?


----------



## Minnie24

Anyone else think it's strange that no one really knows anything about this price increase? 

Is it actually happening? Has anyone checked the with their SA? I don't have an SA so can't check haha


----------



## CrazyCool01

Minnie24 said:


> Anyone else think it's strange that no one really knows anything about this price increase?
> 
> Is it actually happening? Has anyone checked the with their SA? I don't have an SA so can't check haha


You know what ! I was thinking the same some time back ..

insta is flooding with posts on Chanel price increase but few to no posts on Dior increase !?

am not even sure if this is real or if no one cares about Dior


----------



## tutu2008

Here’s the thing with these increases… with life in general, prices go up with time - whether with grocery, gas, labor, homes.. yes the market fluctuates here and there but overall prices go up. I personally don’t mind price increases since it means it increases the value of what I currently have. What if I purchase after the price increase? There will always be another increase that I’ve beat is one way to look at it lol 

In the end, you need to ask yourself if you’re willing to spend what the brand is now asking for. I know that doesn’t sound too nice but let’s be honest, they’re already asking for much, much more than what these bags (or jewelry or watches, etc) are worth.


----------



## bbkctpf

Confirmed for Canada July 2nd. Not sure what items.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Now that Chanel increase is out of the way ! Any news on Dior increase


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

My SA just texted this evening and said the increase starts on July 2nd and it will be a big one.  I’m in the US.


----------



## maximemw

SLG increase this Friday in Canada, and Saddle and Bag increase in the USA market


----------



## CrazyCool01

CrazyCool01 said:


> Now that Chanel increase is out of the way ! Any news on Dior increase


Ok am answering my own question -
My SA just messaged me and informed that there will be an increase tomorrow and unsure what is getting affected.

since bags had increase recently she is positive that bags might be spared for now.


----------



## maximemw

CrazyCool01 said:


> Ok am answering my own question -
> My SA just messaged me and informed that there will be an increase tomorrow and unsure what is getting affected.
> 
> since bags had increase recently she is positive that bags might be spared for now.



For Canada for sure the price increase is just SLG, Scarf, and some basic Polo 

And for USA My SA confirm me no increase on SLG but Saddle and some other men bags will increase Friday


----------



## gr8bunny

maximemw said:


> For Canada for sure the price increase is just SLG, Scarf, and some basic Polo
> 
> And for USA My SA confirm me no increase on SLG but Saddle and some other men bags will increase Friday



Oh wow. I saw on Instagram an SA in Canada keeps saying to get dream bags before July. I thought the bag price gonna go up


----------



## minnie04

My SA told me no news about increase on lady Dior but she will double check again. So far seems like classic shirt , scarf and slg will go up . This is US .


----------



## fibbi

Same here, my SA also mentioned price increase on July 2 but not too sure what is affected. (in Canada here).


----------



## jennyyyyliden

Looks like some of mens shoes and slgs went up. B22 $1200 to $1300, B23 $1150 to $1200. Bi-fold card holder $370 to $390. USD


----------



## gr8bunny

I checked the website for Canada. Doesn’t look like any of the bags went up in price. Secretly hate being forced to fomo right now by the SA… I didn’t plan to get the lady dior bag until Christmas but didn’t want another price increase……


----------



## pinkorchid20

Same in Europe (Germany). Still the same prices for bags...


----------



## CrazyCool01

pinkorchid20 said:


> Same in Europe (Germany). Still the same prices for bags...


Same in Australia - i cant see any increase on lady diors .. grrrr !


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

gr8bunny said:


> I checked the website for Canada. Doesn’t look like any of the bags went up in price. Secretly hate being forced to fomo right now by the SA… I didn’t plan to get the lady dior bag until Christmas but didn’t want another price increase……



So far I'm not seeing any changes on bags in the US either--knock on wood!  I very nearly panic-bought the large book tote in pink TDJ because based on something I saw on IG a while back, I was afraid it might go up to close to $4000 USD, and that's more than I really want to pay for a fabric bag.  I ended up deciding to wait because I already did some damage recently with LV's Wild at Heart collection and couldn't justify buying another bag so soon.  Maybe I'll kick myself later if it does go up in the next day or so, but at least for the moment I'm feeling like I dodged a bullet because my SA had me about ready to cave!!  Ugh . . .


----------



## gr8bunny

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> So far I'm not seeing any changes on bags in the US either--knock on wood!  I very nearly panic-bought the large book tote in pink TDJ because based on something I saw on IG a while back, I was afraid it might go up to close to $4000 USD, and that's more than I really want to pay for a fabric bag.  I ended up deciding to wait because I already did some damage recently with LV's Wild at Heart collection and couldn't justify buying another bag so soon.  Maybe I'll kick myself later if it does go up in the next day or so, but at least for the moment I'm feeling like I dodged a bullet because my SA had me about ready to cave!!  Ugh . . .



I am happy you dodged the bullet! These SAs try to create FOMO and aren’t really up front with clients. I honestly feel like being lied to. I have another SA at Chanel shoe boutique literally told me, “nah don’t buy now, the shoes won’t go up” and it actually did not. Like I am glad it’s not increased but I hate this FOMO they are pushing on us. Will be more firm next time with my timing.


----------



## lill_canele

gr8bunny said:


> I am happy you dodged the bullet! These SAs try to create FOMO and aren’t really up front with clients. I honestly feel like being lied to. I have another SA at Chanel shoe boutique literally told me, “nah don’t buy now, the shoes won’t go up” and it actually did not. Like I am glad it’s not increased but I hate this FOMO they are pushing on us. Will be more firm next time with my timing.



Haha, maybe it depends on the SA or the store location/manager.
All my SA's, in different stores, in South Coast Plaza, really had no idea when the price increases would be and when I spoke to them about it they said: yea it's crazy you guys know about it before we do.
South Coast is very popular though, so I can understand why management wants to keep it more hush hush to prevent people from knowing.


----------



## closetluxe

I hope the My Lady Dior bag doesn't go up before I'm able to buy it in Hawaii next month.  For sure will buy it now when I'm there.


----------



## fibbi

To me yes I was afraid that price would go up so it does impact my decision to the 30Montaigne sooner. But the worst case, I can still refund it if I really change my mind.


----------



## fibbi

closetlux said:


> I hope the My Lady Dior bag doesn't go up before I'm able to buy it in Hawaii next month.  For sure will buy it now when I'm there.


Just curious, is Hawaii price cheaper? Or more style to choose from?


----------



## closetluxe

fibbi said:


> Just curious, is Hawaii price cheaper? Or more style to choose from?


I have been told that in Hawaii Dior is 10% cheaper and with no tax.  Can Dior lovers in Hawaii confirm this for us?


----------



## fibbi

closetlux said:


> I have been told that in Hawaii Dior is 10% cheaper and with no tax.  Can Dior lovers in Hawaii confirm this for us?


I do know Oregon has no sales tax. But for us Canadian no more crossborder shopping ....


----------



## bbkctpf

I took a quick peak at the Canadian website. Did anything go up? Lol I also wish I stood my ground and got it during Xmas for their Xmas packaging


----------



## minnie04

closetlux said:


> I have been told that in Hawaii Dior is 10% cheaper and with no tax.  Can Dior lovers in Hawaii confirm this for us?



Yes,  Its cheaper for bag, slg and fashion jewelry but not shoes, rtw and fine jewelry  - those later price the same as mainland US  . There is tax if you ship tO the states with tax, Hawaii has tax  . I am from Oregon and I can confirm Oregon has No sales tax !


----------



## gr8bunny

bbkctpf said:


> I took a quick peak at the Canadian website. Did anything go up? Lol I also wish I stood my ground and got it during Xmas for their Xmas packaging



I know! The Christmas packaging is so so nice


----------



## bbkctpf

gr8bunny said:


> I know! The Christmas packaging is so so nice


I’m sure we’ll find something else to buy by then


----------



## Baggal113

Hello! I’m going to Hawaii soon and was hoping to someone can share their Dior, Chanel and Hermes SA contact info with me? Much appreciate!


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Hi just wanted to check if prices are similar in the USA VS Singapore? I am traveling to USA next month and would like to buy some stuff so just wondering if I should purchase before I leave... The prices for are stated on the US website but not shown for Singapore sadly


----------



## fashionista7

When is the next increase expected- Feb 1 again?


----------



## maximemw

fashionista7 said:


> When is the next increase expected- Feb 1 again?



AHAHAHAH , NO..   probably this fall


----------



## Audrey27audrey

Anyone heard from their SAs that it’ll be next week?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Saw this post on insta, any one know anything about price increase


----------



## lill_canele

CrazyCool01 said:


> Saw this post on insta, any one know anything about price increase



Haven't heard about Dior in the States (but my interest has waned in the last 2 years or so, so I'm not up to date.)
But for Fendi, that's interesting, they just did a price increase 1-2 months ago....


----------



## Pinkie*

When will it happen in EUROPE


----------



## thkred

Haven't heard but they are all owned by LVMH which just raised LV last week.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Again a rumour i saw on insta about a price increase in november - any one know anything !??


----------



## LoredanaLidia

Any news if and when there is an increase?


----------



## XCCX

Following up!


----------



## CrazyCool01

No update recently so am assuming no increase soon


----------



## OCMomof3

My SA told me today that increase comes in December.


----------



## TraceySH

OCMomof3 said:


> My SA told me today that increase comes in December.


Sad but I mean, they aren't making Lady Dior's 9500 like    Chanel so.... I guess I will look at the silver lining.


----------



## baghagg

OCMomof3 said:


> My SA told me today that increase comes in December.


Yes, I remember last year the increase came during the holiday season.


----------



## OCMomof3

TraceySH said:


> Sad but I mean, they aren't making Lady Dior's 9500 like    Chanel so.... I guess I will look at the silver lining.


Absolutely. At South Coast Plaza in SoCal, Dior is located almost directly across from Chanel. I was talking to my SA about customers being driven toward Dior in larger numbers due to these increases. He said that they have absolutely seen that. We both agreed that the die hards will hang in with Chanel though. Or as he put it, those that truly love the brand and aren't just buying to buy.


----------



## TraceySH

OCMomof3 said:


> Absolutely. At South Coast Plaza in SoCal, Dior is located almost directly across from Chanel. I was talking to my SA about customers being driven toward Dior in larger numbers due to these increases. He said that they have absolutely seen that. We both agreed that the die hards will hang in with Chanel though. Or as he put it, those that truly love the brand and aren't just buying to buy.


I am hoping for this for Dior! They are long overdue for some appreciation. Also, Dior has stock!! And they really WANT to sell us things! (who would have thought the hustle would have reversed this much where we have started chasing these companies just to take our money). Dior is still luxury in an otherwise angry sea of starving sharks.


----------



## XCCX

OCMomof3 said:


> Absolutely. At South Coast Plaza in SoCal, Dior is located almost directly across from Chanel. I was talking to my SA about customers being driven toward Dior in larger numbers due to these increases. He said that they have absolutely seen that. We both agreed that the die hards will hang in with Chanel though. Or as he put it, those that truly love the brand and aren't just buying to buy.


That’s really interesting, I myself shifted and started recently to build my Dior collection, not exactly because of Chanel prices but because I can gladly say I’m pretty much content with my Chanel collection. On the other hand and while I’ve always admired Dior (especially the lady Dior) I used to own only 1 mini black patent lady Dior and a black patent WOC, only because I was too afraid to venture into lambskin (and I didn’t like other colors in patent except black, lighter ones are a nightmare to maintain as well, speaking from experience) but that’s not the case anymore! I broke the ice with Dior’s lambskin and I’m really working on building my collection, as soon as possible to still avoid higher prices (hopefully)


----------



## OCMomof3

XCCX said:


> That’s really interesting, I myself shifted and started recently to build my Dior collection, not exactly because of Chanel prices but because I can gladly say I’m pretty much content with my Chanel collection. On the other hand and while I’ve always admired Dior (especially the lady Dior) I used to own only 1 mini black patent lady Dior and a black patent WOC, only because I was too afraid to venture into lambskin (and I didn’t like other colors in patent except black, lighter ones are a nightmare to maintain as well, speaking from experience) but that’s not the case anymore! I broke the ice with Dior’s lambskin and I’m really working on building my collection, as soon as possible to still avoid higher prices (hopefully)


I hear you. I have maybe 1 or 2 more Chanel bags I'd love to get (definitely waiting for a Paris trip!). I started out in Dior shoes this past year, and have become more and more interested in the brand. I find their RTW gorgeous!  Am impressed with the craftsmanship of the one bag I have. My husband loves the Chanel aesthetic, so I don't think dragging him over to Dior will be much of a stretch as far as the "classy" factor goes. I'm glad he can appreciate both houses, but I have definitely moved toward Dior over the past year.  Like TraceySH said, it's good to see this coming for Dior! And hey, they DO want to sell us things!


----------



## XCCX

OCMomof3 said:


> I hear you. I have maybe 1 or 2 more Chanel bags I'd love to get (definitely waiting for a Paris trip!). I started out in Dior shoes this past year, and have become more and more interested in the brand. I find their RTW gorgeous!  Am impressed with the craftsmanship of the one bag I have. My husband loves the Chanel aesthetic, so I don't think dragging him over to Dior will be much of a stretch as far as the "classy" factor goes. I'm glad he can appreciate both houses, but I have definitely moved toward Dior over the past year.  Like TraceySH said, it's good to see this coming for Dior! And hey, they DO want to sell us things!


Yup! Love Chanel and Dior 
And I totally agree about them wanting to sell us things!


----------



## hlzpenguin

OCMomof3 said:


> I hear you. I have maybe 1 or 2 more Chanel bags I'd love to get (definitely waiting for a Paris trip!). I started out in Dior shoes this past year, and have become more and more interested in the brand. I find their RTW gorgeous!  Am impressed with the craftsmanship of the one bag I have. My husband loves the Chanel aesthetic, so I don't think dragging him over to Dior will be much of a stretch as far as the "classy" factor goes. I'm glad he can appreciate both houses, but I have definitely moved toward Dior over the past year.  Like TraceySH said, it's good to see this coming for Dior! And hey, they DO want to sell us things!


Agree on the RTW, and I personally think even costume jewelries/fine jewelries and Mitzah scarves are more attractive than C.


----------



## OCMomof3

hlzpenguin said:


> Agree on the RTW, and I personally think even costume jewelries/fine jewelries and Mitzah scarves are more attractive than C.


Agree completely. I do like some of Chanel's fine jewelry, but both Dior's costume and fine jewelry are more appealing to me.


----------



## stockcharlie

I wonder would the price increase apply to fine jewelry and accessories? I’m interested in the RDV necklace and oblique shawl, just not sure if I need to hurry before the $ wave. TIA for any insights!


----------



## natjyl

OCMomof3 said:


> My SA told me today that increase comes in December.


Is this across all bags?


----------



## CrazyCool01

My SA told me today that theremight be an increase on bags this december. Unsure about other categories


----------



## Penelopepursula

TraceySH said:


> I am hoping for this for Dior! They are long overdue for some appreciation. Also, Dior has stock!! And they really WANT to sell us things! (who would have thought the hustle would have reversed this much where we have started chasing these companies just to take our money). Dior is still luxury in an otherwise angry sea of starving sharks.


I was in South Coast Plaza last week. The line for Chanel was very long. There was a line for Dior too, but it moved faster. I looked into the window of Chanel and honestly, there was nothing that tempted me to stand in line and then possibly shell out a ridiculous amount of money for a bag or SLG. I'm a fan of Chanel, but the designs haven't thrilled me in the past couple years and the price increases are ridiculous, especially in light of recent quality issues. 

In Dior, I had a hard time making up my mind there were so many cute bags. My SA was super patient and friendly. I ended up choosing a blue My Lady Dior and a cute mitzah. Will post pics later.


----------



## TraceySH

Penelopepursula said:


> I was in South Coast Plaza last week. The line for Chanel was very long. There was a line for Dior too, but it moved faster. I looked into the window of Chanel and honestly, there was nothing that tempted me to stand in line and then possibly shell out a ridiculous amount of money for a bag or SLG. I'm a fan of Chanel, but the designs haven't thrilled me in the past couple years and the price increases are ridiculous, especially in light of recent quality issues.
> 
> In Dior, I had a hard time making up my mind there were so many cute bags. My SA was super patient and friendly. I ended up choosing a blue My Lady Dior and a cute mitzah. Will post pics later.


Great post! Can’t wait to see your pics!


----------



## TraceySH

SAs have been told January for the increase ..


----------



## livelovelynn

TraceySH said:


> SAs have been told January for the increase ..


Oh no.  LV, Chanel, YSL and now Dior.  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## hlzpenguin

TraceySH said:


> SAs have been told January for the increase ..


I assume all handbags (or more) as I was told?


----------



## Ingvaarus

hlzpenguin said:


> I assume all handbags (or more) as I was told?


Do you think the prices for wallets and men handbags will also be increased?


----------



## hlzpenguin

Ingvaarus said:


> Do you think the prices for wallets and men handbags will also be increased?


Sorry. They didn't say.


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

Does anyone have an update on the price increase? I am planning on a dior bag (saddle or my abcdior) next year, but might have to buy earlier if there will be a (big) increase soon. 
Will be my first purchase so I don’t have a SA I can ask


----------



## desertchic

SuzanneVuitton said:


> Does anyone have an update on the price increase? I am planning on a dior bag (saddle or my abcdior) next year, but might have to buy earlier if there will be a (big) increase soon.
> Will be my first purchase so I don’t have a SA I can ask


Nothing official, but I was told by an SA to buy now rather than wait. She said they normally don’t tell employees until right before it happens to prevent employee buy-ups; however, I was like the 10th person that week to ask her about it, so “there may be something to it” (and that was in late-November).


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

desertchic said:


> Nothing official, but I was told by an SA to buy now rather than wait. She said they normally don’t tell employees until right before it happens to prevent employee buy-ups; however, I was like the 10th person that week to ask her about it, so “there may be something to it” (and that was in late-November).


Thank you!


----------



## DoggieBags

SuzanneVuitton said:


> Does anyone have an update on the price increase? I am planning on a dior bag (saddle or my abcdior) next year, but might have to buy earlier if there will be a (big) increase soon.
> Will be my first purchase so I don’t have a SA I can ask


I was told yesterday by my SA to expect a price increase in January


----------



## BettyLouboo

I wonder if scarves/shawls will increase too. I can't remember if it increased the last time


----------



## Coco_83

It looks like the last price increase was in February of 2021. I was wondering if anyone knew or had a guesstimate for when the next price increase would be. I am thinking of buying the Dior Caro small and would like to just save a little more before I make the purchase. Also, does Dior typically have a price increase in all bags or just the classic pieces such as the Lady Dior? Thank you!


----------



## stephaniekoleva9

Hi, I was at Dior in Istanbul today and was told they had a price increase 2 days ago, I am guessing Europe will follow within the next few days , hoping it would be after the new year, but when it comes to taking more money from people Dior can’t wait


----------



## Coco_83

Oh geez. I suppose I better buy one sooner. The new price increases have been going on across all luxury brands; at this point Chanel is unbearable to buy. I’m guessing the price will increase for Dior in Europe first then possibly North America. Does anyone have any insight when this 2022 price increase will the US market?


----------



## baghagg

I'm pretty sure the US had a price increase mid-December 2020 (last year).


----------



## quiestu

they had another one this past year in februrary of 2021. it's the one that brought the lady diors (and other designs) up to the price they are now, i believe.


----------



## Coco_83

Does anyone know if the Dior Caro will also go up in price if there is a price increase in 2022?


----------



## hlzpenguin

Coco_83 said:


> Does anyone know if the Dior Caro will also go up in price if there is a price increase in 2022?


Most likely. Hope not though. I was told LD and handbags.


----------



## starless.eyes.

stephaniekoleva9 said:


> Hi, I was at Dior in Istanbul today and was told they had a price increase 2 days ago, I am guessing Europe will follow within the next few days , hoping it would be after the new year, but when it comes to taking more money from people Dior can’t wait


Do you know any prices by chance? I was hoping to get an abc lady Dior. I know it was 47,500 lira when I was there last week


----------



## mimi 123

I was told 10-15% on 1/4 (US).


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

mimi 123 said:


> I was told 10-15% on 1/4 (US).


including bags? That is a lot

hoping it does not apply to Europe! In my country we are in another lockdown and the bag I want is sold out online. And for my first dior is really want to buy in store.


----------



## marcvan

My SA told me that it would be somewhere between $300-$500 in handbags in mid January, and I've been debating about getting a small book tote. Maybe I should make up my decision now


----------



## jennyyyyliden

I heard price increase is Jan 14


----------



## xnatty

My SA confirmed a price increase in Canada soon but don't know exactly when. It's usually the same time as USA.


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

I want a saddle bag but the blush one is sold out online and we are in lockdown till January 14… when the price increase might happen  the price is now € 2900 but I saw the new limited edition saddle bags all start at € 3100
Wondering if that will be the new price after the increase… it is about 10%

had to edit myself, it is less than 10%  never been good at math


----------



## CrazyCool01

From insta (credits to alegcntluxe)


----------



## bagsandcakes

Guess I need to hurry before the price increases then.... so hard deciding, though!


----------



## xnatty

From IG - Dior in Japan (at least)


----------



## BettyLouboo

CrazyCool01 said:


> From insta (credits to alegcntluxe)


is 2/18 for the US or UK?


----------



## CrazyCool01

BettyLouboo said:


> is 2/18 for the US or UK?


Am guessing worldwide


----------



## fibbi

I also got this date for price increase for Canada. (From my SA)


----------



## xnatty

fibbi said:


> I also got this date for price increase for Canada. (From my SA)


Same here!


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

BettyLouboo said:


> is 2/18 for the US or UK?


I got this date for US as well (from SA in NY) but they don't know yet on what items and styles.


----------



## Chanellover2015

hmmm been eyeing some mitzahs for my lady Dior so I guess this is it. I’m going in next Monday to see what goes with it


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

Thanks for all the info! Hope the bag I want becomes available before 2/18


----------



## hlzpenguin

My SA told me the price increase will be effective on 1/18(US).


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

I emailed costumer service today asking if the bag I want will become available soon, and if they know anything about an increase in Europe. They called me back, still don’t know about the price increase but I did just order the bag trough mail order  we are in lockdown so I haven’t been able to go to the store, this upcoming price increase has been driving me crazy. I am so excited for my bag but also a bit shaken that i just spend so much


----------



## stephaniekoleva9

starless.eyes. said:


> Do you know any prices by chance? I was hoping to get an abc lady Dior. I know it was 47,500 lira when I was there last week


Hi, the small abc lady Dior was over 80,000 TRY. Can't remember the exact price , but in eur it was 5300 or something. I was so shocked that I got it from Germany instead where it was 3500 eur.


----------



## jameheartsbags

hlzpenguin said:


> My SA told me the price increase will be effective on 1/18(US).



My SA at the Dallas Highland Park boutique confirmed the 1/18 price increase today when I went in to purchase the Saddle bag.


----------



## lulu212121

jameheartsbags said:


> My SA at the Dallas Highland Park boutique confirmed the 1/18 price increase today when I went in to purchase the Saddle bag.


How's inventory at the Dallas store? I want to make a trip if it's stocked well.


----------



## platanoparty

Does anyone know what the percent of increase is / new price of the abc Dior would be? Debating if it’s worth buying that size vs medium after the increase…tricky!


----------



## beauty_numay

I went to Dior in Houston today and SA told me that the price increase will be 01/17!!! However, she doesn’t know which item and how much will be increased.


----------



## JHBR

My SA also confirmed the U.S. date for the price increase will be 01/17


----------



## candyfloz

JHBR said:


> My SA also confirmed the U.S. date for the price increase will be 01/17



Can anyone confirm if this is worldwide or just US pls?


----------



## jameheartsbags

lulu212121 said:


> How's inventory at the Dallas store? I want to make a trip if it's stocked well.


Seemed pretty good! I was able to get the bag and strap I wanted.


----------



## airina666

Any intel for Europe please?

My friend is in Spain but stuck in iso with covid, she won't be able to get my Bobby for me until next week, from Dior Barcelona. Really hoping she'll able to get there before the increase!


----------



## desertchic

Panic bought a medium Lady Dior (currently $5200 in the US) and my SA said it’s going up 13% (new price will be $5900).


----------



## jk777

desertchic said:


> Panic bought a medium Lady Dior (currently $5200 in the US) and my SA said it’s going up 13% (new price will be $5900).


 Did your SA say if it's everything is going up 13% or just select items?


----------



## desertchic

jkim777 said:


> Did your SA say if it's everything is going up 13% or just select items?


Sadly, she didn’t know (I saw a list that had 13% all the way down, but I think it was just different colors of the LD).


----------



## jk777

FWIW, my SA today confirmed a heavy price increase on Lady Diors but did not know whether other items would see a price increase as well. She said it goes into effect Tuesday the 18th.


----------



## tutushopper

Lady Dior small is going up from $4700 to $5300 on the 18th in U.S.


----------



## CrazyCool01

tutushopper said:


> Lady Dior small is going up from $4700 to $5300 on the 18th in U.S.


Any idea on medium please


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

Hi, any idea if Lady Diors in exotic leather (python, lizard, ostrich) are also going up? Do they usually increase them during their price increases? 
In general, are Dior handbags worth the price in exotic leather? How do they hold up? Which leather would you recommend? Thinking to get either one in exotic or two in lambskin leather. Any info will be helpful. I am relatively new to Dior. Thanks!


----------



## desertchic

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any idea on medium please


Just purchased a medium LD this week and my SA confirmed my $5200 bag will be $5900 after the PI (13% increase).


----------



## CrazyCool01

desertchic said:


> Just purchased a medium LD this week and my SA confirmed my $5200 bag will be $5900 after the PI (13% increase).


Thanks for reply


----------



## Chrysje

airina666 said:


> Any intel for Europe please?
> 
> My friend is in Spain but stuck in iso with covid, she won't be able to get my Bobby for me until next week, from Dior Barcelona. Really hoping she'll able to get there before the increase!


Can’t she do video call with one of the sa’s to choose the bag/color, then pay through an online link and pick up the bag when she’s out of quarantine? I did that twice during a lockdown in Amsterdam where I live. The price increase is coming tuesday so I don’t know if your friend is going to make it before that? Good luck ✨


----------



## michi_chi

airina666 said:


> Any intel for Europe please?
> 
> My friend is in Spain but stuck in iso with covid, she won't be able to get my Bobby for me until next week, from Dior Barcelona. Really hoping she'll able to get there before the increase!



Ask your friend to phone Dior Barcelona and explain her situation and ask if she can purchase the bag from you over the phone. I'm in the UK and the nearest store is in London, I'm in Edinburgh over 400 miles away (that's 7.5 hours by car without stopping, 4.5 hours by the quickest train and 1.5 hours by plane and an hour by bus from any London airport). My SA is in London and we keep in touch regularly via WhatsApp (I know from having been in touch with an SA in New York that US SAs might be the same). My SA in London sends me photos when I need it (including getting colleague SAs to model them for me) and sends me a link to pay for my purchases (or in the old fashioned days, I gave them my card number over the phone). He then arranges for my items to be shipped to me in Edinburgh. I'm sure they'll be able to do the same for you via your friend in Spain as @Chrysje said.


----------



## stylistamie

airina666 said:


> Any intel for Europe please?
> 
> My friend is in Spain but stuck in iso with covid, she won't be able to get my Bobby for me until next week, from Dior Barcelona. Really hoping she'll able to get there before the increase!



The SA told my friend price increase will be on Monday Jan 17th (this is in Germany) I ordered my bag thru Dior customer service in Germany and they helped me reserve the bag I wanted,my friend got it yesterday at the boutique. Maybe you can contact Dior Spain and you can already pay it online? I even made a long distance call for this I got the myabc dior in the classic lambskin in champagne ghw


----------



## Gal4Dior

stylistamie said:


> The SA told my friend price increase will be on Monday Jan 17th (this is in Germany) I ordered my bag thru Dior customer service in Germany and they helped me reserve the bag I wanted,my friend got it yesterday at the boutique. Maybe you can contact Dior Spain and you can already pay it online? I even made a long distance call for this I got the myabc dior in the classic lambskin in champagne ghw



May I ask how much the increase will be in Europe? I’ve only seen US prices for the increase. I will be in Italy in March -  fingers crossed - and was hoping to pick up my first LD. Afraid it will be much worse if an increase than US.

many thanks!


----------



## stylistamie

LVSistinaMM said:


> May I ask how much the increase will be in Europe? I’ve only seen US prices for the increase. I will be in Italy in March -  fingers crossed - and was hoping to pick up my first LD. Afraid it will be much worse if an increase than US.
> 
> many thanks!


He didn't say how much. But I'm guessing somewhere close to the US?


----------



## Kkeely30

A post on Dior Reetzy FB states they heard Dior will also be decreasing items for “Price Adjustments”. Has anyone heard this? I can’t imaging they would do that for any handbags. People would be very upset after just purchasing (me included)!


----------



## luckylove

Kkeely30 said:


> A post on Dior Reetzy FB states they heard Dior will also be decreasing items for “Price Adjustments”. Has anyone heard this? I can’t imaging they would do that for any handbags. People would be very upset after just purchasing (me included)!



Hmm... haven't heard anything about this. I wonder if this applies to ready to wear and certain bags or just a wild rumor. It will be interesting to know.


----------



## michi_chi

Kkeely30 said:


> A post on Dior Reetzy FB states they heard Dior will also be decreasing items for “Price Adjustments”. Has anyone heard this? I can’t imaging they would do that for any handbags. People would be very upset after just purchasing (me included)!



Funnily enough, I was browsing on the UK Dior website earlier and noticed this but if it's true it would make sense. I had my eye on one of the fitted beige trench coats. I ended up not getting it because of its £4300 price tag and ended up getting one from Burberry for £1650. While browsing RTW, I noticed the trench was still available, but is now listed as £3400 instead.

I imagine for some products which have been available for some time and are not shifting, they must be trying to persuade customers to purchase them by reducing the price, especially if that seems to be the factor hindering them from getting it. Still quite a steep price for a trench coat to be honest, but £3400 is a damned sight better than £4300. Since bags seem to be quite sought after, I don't imagine the price decrease will apply to them, SLGs, or costume and fine jewellery


----------



## luckylove

michi_chi said:


> Funnily enough, I was browsing on the UK Dior website earlier and noticed this but if it's true it would make sense. I had my eye on one of the fitted beige trench coats. I ended up not getting it because of its £4300 price tag and ended up getting one from Burberry for £1650. While browsing RTW, I noticed the trench was still available, but is now listed as £3400 instead.
> 
> I imagine for some products which have been available for some time and are not shifting, they must be trying to persuade customers to purchase them by reducing the price, especially if that seems to be the factor hindering them from getting it. Still quite a steep price for a trench coat to be honest, but £3400 is a damned sight better than £4300. Since bags seem to be quite sought after, I don't imagine the price decrease will apply to them, SLGs, or costume and fine jewellery



Interesting! It would be great news if more women's RTW would decrease in price. TBH, I think much of it is outrageously priced for what it is, especially the more "commercial" pieces.


----------



## Kkeely30

michi_chi said:


> Funnily enough, I was browsing on the UK Dior website earlier and noticed this but if it's true it would make sense. I had my eye on one of the fitted beige trench coats. I ended up not getting it because of its £4300 price tag and ended up getting one from Burberry for £1650. While browsing RTW, I noticed the trench was still available, but is now listed as £3400 instead.
> 
> I imagine for some products which have been available for some time and are not shifting, they must be trying to persuade customers to purchase them by reducing the price, especially if that seems to be the factor hindering them from getting it. Still quite a steep price for a trench coat to be honest, but £3400 is a damned sight better than £4300. Since bags seem to be quite sought after, I don't imagine the price decrease will apply to them, SLGs, or costume and fine jewellery


Ah yes, this would make sense then! I was almost second guessing cutting the tags off my new bags!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Lady Dior price increase live on Australia website 

Medium lady dior - was 7300 AUD now 8300 AUD

Medium lady dior ultramatte - was 7700 AUD now 8400 AUD

Mini lady dior ultramatte - was 6400 AUD Now 7400 AUD

Mini lady dior patent/regular - was 6000 AUD to 7000AUD

Large lady dior regular - 7900 AUD to 9000 AUD

Large lady dior ultramatte - 8300 AUD to 

Patent Small lady dior - 6600 AUD to 7400 AUD 

My ABCDior Regular gold charms - 6600 AUD to 7600AUD 

My ABCDior Enamel charms - 7300 AUD to 7600 AUD

My ABCDior Ultramatte - 7000 AUD to 7700 AUD


----------



## fibbi

That's a very steep increase!!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

fibbi said:


> That's a very steep increase!!!


Sure is - i can see 1000$ increase on most LD styles ..


----------



## Fashionista25

CrazyCool01 said:


> Lady Dior price increase live on Australia website
> 
> Medium lady dior - was 7300 AUD now 8300 AUD
> 
> Medium lady dior ultramatte - was 7700 AUD now 8400 AUD
> 
> Mini lady dior ultramatte - was 6400 AUD Now 7400 AUD
> 
> Mini lady dior patent/regular - was 6000 AUD to 7000AUD
> 
> Large lady dior regular - 7900 AUD to 9000 AUD
> 
> Large lady dior ultramatte - 8300 AUD to
> 
> Patent Small lady dior - 6600 AUD to 7400 AUD
> 
> My ABCDior Regular gold charms - 6600 AUD to 7600AUD
> 
> My ABCDior Enamel charms - 7300 AUD to 7600 AUD
> 
> My ABCDior Ultramatte - 7000 AUD to 7700 AUD


So are you only seeing price increase for lady Dior and not other styles?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Fashionista25 said:


> So are you only seeing price increase for lady Dior and not other styles?


Yeah i cannot see increase for other styles


----------



## maximemw

My SA (Canada) said the price increase is on over 600 items (Women's & Men's)


----------



## MonkeyPunkey

Dior Caro in small increased from SGD 5400 to SGD 5600, only $200 increase.
Lady dior seems like a SGD 1000 increase instead.


----------



## Happykoala7

MonkeyPunkey said:


> Dior Caro in small increased from SGD 5400 to SGD 5600, only $200 increase.
> Lady dior seems like a SGD 1000 increase instead.



There seems to be no change!


----------



## Pandaemic

Micro Caro: 3500AUD to 3900AUD
Small Book Tote in toile: 4500AUD to 4800AUD


----------



## Chanellover2015

fibbi said:


> That's a very steep increase!!!


And the worse is that they don’t keep their value!!!


----------



## killuazoldyck

Just saw this on IG stories from an SA I follow at the Vancouver boutique. Prices in the pic are in CAD. I believe the medium LD used to be $6600 before PI.


----------



## jsmile

killuazoldyck said:


> Just saw this on IG stories from an SA I follow at the Vancouver boutique. Prices in the pic are in CAD. I believe the medium LD used to be $6600 before PI.
> 
> View attachment 5300466


If you want to compare Canadian prices


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Interesting, looks like in the US the lady diors went up the most ($600 for the myabc size) and the Caro went up by $200. No increase on the Bobby or Saddle from what I can tell


----------



## This&That2003

A lot of small leather goods went up $50 USD. The Saddle Wallet on Chain went up $50 to $1400 from $1350.  The Saddle Cardholder remains at $460.  Dior priced the small ABCDior with champagne gold hardware (previously $4700) the same as the enamel hardware (previously $4900); both are $5300.


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

I don’t know all the EU prices but the my ABC lady dior went from € 3500 to € 4100 

saddle bag seems to not have increased.


----------



## Happykoala7

SuzanneVuitton said:


> I don’t know all the EU prices but the my ABC lady dior went from € 3500 to € 4100
> 
> saddle bag seems to not have increased.


Is it likely that the price increase is not worldwide? i noticed that in south east asia the prices didnt change..


----------



## stockcharlie

US book tote increased $250 (regular size was $3250, now $3500; small was $3100 now $3350).


----------



## BB8

Small light gold hardware ABCDior went up $600 USD from $4700 to $5300. The small macrocannage Caro went up by $100 USD from $4100 to $4200.


----------



## ninecherries

The mini LD is now the same price as the mini classic flap from Chanel (3800€; location: Germany). I don’t know how to feel about this


----------



## Fendiorlv

Just to let you all know 24s has not changed the prices yet and I saw they still had some book totes and lady d-lites etc. So if anyone is interested…


----------



## candyfloz

Just wanted to say thanks for everyone who informed us on the price increase weeks before my SA informed me so I can have a bit more time decide exactly what I want (they only told me a couple days ago officially) - I managed to pay for the bag a week before this increase (my bf thought I was crazy but now understands the logic haha) and planning to collect it at the end of this month! All thanks to everyone here managed to save a bit of money ☺️


----------



## Saaski

It looks like mitzahs didn't go up in the US -- I'm still seeing $250.


----------



## Fashionista25

How many price increase does Dior do a year? I wonder if the ones that did not have price increase will go up not long after.


----------



## Jerapa

Happykoala7 said:


> Is it likely that the price increase is not worldwide? i noticed that in south east asia the prices didnt change..


I could say that price did increase in Thailand for the Lady Dior, Caro, Book Tote, and even the Bobby!


----------



## JHBR

SuzanneVuitton said:


> I don’t know all the EU prices but the my ABC lady dior went from € 3500 to € 4100


Does this include the VAT?


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

JHBR said:


> Does this include the VAT?


Yes


----------



## Happykoala7

Jerapa said:


> I could say that price did increase in Thailand for the Lady Dior, Caro, Book Tote, and even the Bobby!



Yes i noticed SEA updated their prices online 1 day later..haha


----------



## closetluxe

So glad I bought my ABC Lady Dior last summer in Hawaii.


----------



## Chanellover2015

killuazoldyck said:


> Just saw this on IG stories from an SA I follow at the Vancouver boutique. Prices in the pic are in CAD. I believe the medium LD used to be $6600 before PI.
> 
> View attachment 5300466


Phew thank goodness I bought mine tears ago cause I’m done.
I was actually pretty tempted to go into the Vancouver store but I contained myself. I knew that if I did end up going I’d be buying something just for the sake of it, for that increase coming up, feeling like yeah I did good cause I got it at a better price. Nope! Have to put my foot down. That’s why they keep increasing it cause we all run to them and yeah granted everything has gone up in price. Food, gas, etc etc but my salary hasn’t this year (just started so hoping to get a performance increase when the time comes) but still. Need to be/think smarter!


----------



## JHBR

SuzanneVuitton said:


> Yes


Thank you.


----------



## MrsPeony

Just saw the new prices on the Canadian site. I think the small book tote was 3900$ and it's now 4100$CAD

I purchased the new cruise Dior Bobby at 4000$ and it's now 4150$CAD

Think the Saddle and 30 Montaigne stayed the same?


----------



## SophyCi

MrsPeony said:


> Just saw the new prices on the Canadian site. I think the small book tote was 3900$ and it's now 4100$CAD
> 
> I purchased the new cruise Dior Bobby at 4000$ and it's now 4150$CAD
> 
> Think the Saddle and 30 Montaigne stayed the same?


Yeah! I saw that too! Not on the Canadian site. On the other one.


----------



## maximemw

Dior don't just have price increase but also sometimes price drop ! ahahahah


----------



## fibbi

maximemw said:


> Dior don't just have price increase but also sometimes price drop ! ahahahah
> 
> View attachment 5307635


Curious what is the previous price?


----------



## stockcharlie

fibbi said:


> Curious what is the previous price?


Not 100% sure but I wanna say about $2450?


----------



## SophyCi

If this is a price drop, what the price was before?  Sometimes is way too hard to find brand products such as this at an affordable price.


----------



## BB8

SophyCi said:


> If this is a price drop, what the price was before?  Sometimes is way too hard to find brand products such as this at an affordable price.


(See post above yours) ^^


----------



## destatic

I heard the price increase was on all leather goods.  Looks like only the lady dior increased and not the saddle bag.  Is that correct?


----------



## Saaski

destatic said:


> I heard the price increase was on all leather goods.  Looks like only the lady dior increased and not the saddle bag.  Is that correct?


The saddle didn't go up, though the book totes did.


----------



## TraceySH

Says here another increase coming. 








						Louis Vuitton Confirms "Worldwide" Price Increases, Citing Rising Costs, Inflation - The Fashion Law
					

Louis Vuitton will introduce price increases this week, the luxury goods brand announced on the heels of confirmation from LVMH's chairman.




					www.thefashionlaw.com


----------



## Debbie65

TraceySH said:


> Says here another increase coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Confirms "Worldwide" Price Increases, Citing Rising Costs, Inflation - The Fashion Law
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton will introduce price increases this week, the luxury goods brand announced on the heels of confirmation from LVMH's chairman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefashionlaw.com


Yuck!


----------



## CrazyCool01

TraceySH said:


> Says here another increase coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Confirms "Worldwide" Price Increases, Citing Rising Costs, Inflation - The Fashion Law
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton will introduce price increases this week, the luxury goods brand announced on the heels of confirmation from LVMH's chairman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefashionlaw.com


But this is just for LV the increase happened today (Australia)?


----------



## TraceySH

CrazyCool01 said:


> But this is just for LV the increase happened today (Australia)?


Did you read the article? Dior is owned by LVMH…


----------



## KAYSHE

How often does Dior increase their prices? Is it just once a year?


----------



## hlzpenguin

Heard there’ll be a price increase on 7/5. Not sure on what items.


----------



## CrazyCool01

hlzpenguin said:


> Heard there’ll be a price increase on 7/5. Not sure on what items.


Omg ! Already Lady dior prices are ridiculous !


----------



## hlzpenguin

CrazyCool01 said:


> Omg ! Already Lady dior prices are ridiculous !


Heard it from Saks SAs. Still need to confirm with my SA.


----------



## Debbie65

hlzpenguin said:


> Heard there’ll be a price increase on 7/5. Not sure on what items.


Good GRIEF!  I'm so glad I finally got my Small Lady Dior ABC just 3 weeks prior to the LAST INCREASE!  NO more NEW Dior for me at their crazy prices!  I don't buy to resell but if you look on the pre loved market, Dior doesn't hold their value much.  The only thing I'm interested is the charms for my ABC strap. I like to change them out.  Thanks for the warning!


----------



## hlzpenguin

hlzpenguin said:


> Heard it from Saks SAs. Still need to confirm with my SA.


My SA from stand alone boutique hasn’t heard anything yet. We will see.


----------



## quiestu

i saw someone else mention on a discord server that there'd be a price increase. the prices are really getting out-of-hand.


----------



## hlzpenguin

hlzpenguin said:


> My SA from stand alone boutique hasn’t heard anything yet. We will see.


Lol. My SA just got the notice this morning. Lady Dior will be affected for sure.


----------



## roxta

I wonder if Mitzahs are included in the price increase. At the moment, they are like 35% more expensive than Twillys in Australia and I think in the US, around 20-25% more expensive. The price is so insane for a piece of fabric, it was not that long ago that you could buy a small cardholder for the same price as a Mitzah now.


----------



## ladyet

hlzpenguin said:


> Heard there’ll be a price increase on 7/5. Not sure on what items.


woof. this is tiresome. i'll be bold and say that these bags are flat out not worth these prices. 

(eta: i mean all these brands, eg chanel, etc. it's exorbitant.)


----------



## wadawen

hlzpenguin said:


> Heard there’ll be a price increase on 7/5. Not sure on what items.


Is this wordwide price increase or just in the US?


----------



## wadawen

Also I heard that the increase in price will be 6%.


----------



## Gal4Dior

My SA confirmed that a price increase is coming. However, she did not know the exact date, yet. This is in the US.


----------



## hlzpenguin

wadawen said:


> Is this wordwide price increase or just in the US?


In the US.


----------



## mz_tl

I am in Canada and I just got news from my SA that price increase is coming approximately first week of July


----------



## september1985

I also just got a text from my SA that the Lady Dior will go up 6% on July 1st


----------



## TraceySH

label.hoe said:


> I also just got a text from my SA that the Lady Dior will go up 6% on July 1st


I got the same. This, after a 15% +/- increase Feb 1 on LD's.


----------



## luckylove

TraceySH said:


> I got the same. This, after a 15% +/- increase Feb 1 on LD's.



I have such a hard time wrapping my brain around these far too frequent price increases... as with Chanel, at what point is it simply unjustified and obnoxious?


----------



## TraceySH

luckylove said:


> I have such a hard time wrapping my brain around these far too frequent price increases... as with Chanel, at what point is it simply unjustified and obnoxious?


I swear it's the marketing. Plastering themselves all over social media and having these big launches/ parties/ collabs/ influencers/ popups. And so much of Dior these days is flash in the pan. I get that MGC revived much of the "trendiness" of the brand, away from Raf, who I actually liked, but for the most part it's rapid cycling designs and urban streetwear. Her HC is beautiful! But she, herself, loathes accessories, and it shows. So, I think like everyone else, it's just disgusting amounts of gravy profit. If Chanel can, we can sort of thing.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Dior has become one of my favorites as Chanel continues to alienate customers with ridiculous price hikes over the years, and now this talk of VIP stores.

Hermes has been much of a disappointment, as I’m still in the process of waiting for my quota bag at 2:1 spend and almost 2 years of waiting. I refuse to continue to spend my hard earned money on an elusive bag.

Gucci’s designs are now too trendy for my taste, so I just think I will continue to suck it up and buy what I love at Dior. I love MGC’s more classic designs. I truly dislike the frills and want to wear something beautifully made and classic.


----------



## platanoparty

Does anyone know if Hawaii will still have discounts for accessories? I am so bummed about this price increase, but I think I’ll have to wait until I travel to justify buying things from the accessories lines.


----------



## innasarah26

What about Europe?


----------



## harmany

Will this price increase include the saddle bag as well?


----------



## mz_tl

harmany said:


> Will this price increase include the saddle bag as well?



My SA  confirmed that the price increases will apply to all categories (I am in Canada)


----------



## CrazyCool01

My SA confirmed that there will be 10-15% increase more on here. (Not my insta account)


----------



## hlzpenguin

CrazyCool01 said:


> My SA confirmed that there will be 10-15% increase more on here. (Not my insta account)


so not on Caro? Lol.


----------



## missdiorlover

Does anyone know if the D-Joy bags will be affected since the bag is fairly new? This is the only item on my wishlist so trying to see if I should puller the trigger sooner rather than later.


----------



## kelzdez

Anyone know if Australia/saddle bags are included in this price increase?


----------



## marble19

kelzdez said:


> Anyone know if Australia/saddle bags are included in this price increase?


Someone from the US said the saddle is getting an increase so I assume it'll impact Australia too. However a Facebook group I'm in mentioned the price increase is only 6% so who really knows until it happens?


----------



## Hakuhaku

Has anyone heard any news for the price increase in Asia?


----------



## Susimoo

Does anyone know if the UK will have a price increase? I am almost sure that the Medium Lady Dior only just went up again recently from £3700 to £4100!  
I was hoping to purchase later this year but this would force me to buy now. I am struggling to comprehend the price increases in the last few years.


----------



## jeepers13

Was told that saddlebags didn't go up with the last price increase so they will likely see some of the biggest increases and the overall range for handbags is likely 6-15%.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

LVSistinaMM said:


> My SA confirmed that a price increase is coming. However, she did not know the exact date, yet. This is in the US.


I was just in the Boston boutique and my SA told me the increase for them is coming on July 5, but he didn't know exactly what percentage, he guessed around 5%. So I went ahead and bought the ombré My ABCDior in Azure to beat the increase.


----------



## Gal4Dior

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I was just in the Boston boutique and my SA told me the increase for them is coming on July 5, but he didn't know exactly what percentage, he guessed around 5%. So I went ahead and bought the ombré My ABCDior in Azure to beat the increase.


I confirmed it was 7/5, as well, this week. Here we go, again! Glad you pulled the trigger prior to the increase!


----------



## Tsunami

Will the increase be for bags only or will it include RTW and accessories?


----------



## kelzdez

marble19 said:


> Someone from the US said the saddle is getting an increase so I assume it'll impact Australia too. However a Facebook group I'm in mentioned the price increase is only 6% so who really knows until it happens?



I’ve seen news anywhere from 6-12%. Saddle didn’t get an increase last time so I’m assuming it will this round. I ran to buy it 2 days ago just in case lol! Also saw the below from a FB group I’m in:


----------



## Michelle3123

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and I need help urgently. I can’t post it as of yet but I can definitely reply to threads. I want to buy my very first Dior tomorrow but I am so indecisive. Please help me choose my first ABC or Lady Dior.
I am 5’2 and 120lbs, almost 40yo. Which ABC or Lady Dior should I get?

Size: Medium or Small
Color: Black or Rose Des Vents (or any other recommended colors) - Champagne Hardware for sure
Material: Lambskin, Calfskin or Patent Calfskin

I am attaching 2 pictures only. I can’t find black patent calfskin or rose des vents lambskin. But you guys are experts in these bags so I am sure you guys know the colors and the materials. .

1. Black / Lambskin
2. Rose Des Vents / Patent Calfskin

Please help me choose and recommend me the size, color, and material. It doesn’t have to be black or rose des vents.

Thanks so much!


----------



## dearbag

Michelle3123 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and I need help urgently. I can’t post it as of yet but I can definitely reply to threads. I want to buy my very first Dior tomorrow but I am so indecisive. Please help me choose my first ABC or Lady Dior.
> I am 5’2 and 120lbs, almost 40yo. Which ABC or Lady Dior should I get?
> 
> Size: Medium Small
> Color: Black or Rose Des Vents (or any other recommended colors) - Champagne Hardware for sure
> Material: Lambskin, Calfskin or Patent Calfskin
> 
> I am attaching 2 pictures only. I can’t find black patent calfskin or rose des vents lambskin. But you guys are experts in these bags so I am sure you guys know the colors and the materials. .
> 
> 1. Black / Lambskin
> 2. Rose Des Vents / Patent Calfskin
> 
> Please help me choose and recommend me the size, color, and material. It doesn’t have to be black or rose des vents.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I would definitely vote for the lambskin! Although it’s delicate, it’s easier to maintain than patent leather.

For the colors, if between these two I ‘d suggest the black because of its possibly easy maintenance (I bought mine in Latte white, very hard to maintain—lambskin Lady Dior is kind of decilate compared to Chanel). 

But, I actually like light-colored more on Lady Dior. I also wanna get pink, just not this pink but the Blush/Fard pink! Have you considered that? To me it’s the perfect pink tone, very sophisticated shade of pink that will age beautifully. And darker than Rose des Vents so probably easier to maintain as well


----------



## CrazyCool01

Michelle3123 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and I need help urgently. I can’t post it as of yet but I can definitely reply to threads. I want to buy my very first Dior tomorrow but I am so indecisive. Please help me choose my first ABC or Lady Dior.
> I am 5’2 and 120lbs, almost 40yo. Which ABC or Lady Dior should I get?
> 
> Size: Medium or Small
> Color: Black or Rose Des Vents (or any other recommended colors) - Champagne Hardware for sure
> Material: Lambskin, Calfskin or Patent Calfskin
> 
> I am attaching 2 pictures only. I can’t find black patent calfskin or rose des vents lambskin. But you guys are experts in these bags so I am sure you guys know the colors and the materials. .
> 
> 1. Black / Lambskin
> 2. Rose Des Vents / Patent Calfskin
> 
> Please help me choose and recommend me the size, color, and material. It doesn’t have to be black or rose des vents.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 5436588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436589


I have 2 ABCDiors and i love them so much . Small size is a great day to night bag and i love the charms.

also i would go with lambskin or calfskin. Only because patent is such hard to maintain in the long run!
(Am 5 1” in height as well and i mostly prefer wearing my ABCDiors on shoulder) 

good luck


----------



## xnatty

dearbag said:


> I would definitely vote for the lambskin! Although it’s delicate, it’s easier to maintain than patent leather.
> 
> For the colors, if between these two I ‘d suggest the black because of its possibly easy maintenance (I bought mine in Latte white, very hard to maintain—lambskin Lady Dior is kind of decilate compared to Chanel).
> 
> But, I actually like light-colored more on Lady Dior. I also wanna get pink, just not this pink but the Blush/Fard pink! Have you considered that? To me it’s the perfect pink tone, very sophisticated shade of pink that will age beautifully. And darker than Rose des Vents so probably easier to maintain as well


Do you use your Latte white bag a lot? I've been wanting to buy one in this color but not sure if it's worth it ? Thanks!


----------



## wzy21

dearbag said:


> I would definitely vote for the lambskin! Although it’s delicate, it’s easier to maintain than patent leather.
> 
> For the colors, if between these two I ‘d suggest the black because of its possibly easy maintenance (I bought mine in Latte white, very hard to maintain—lambskin Lady Dior is kind of decilate compared to Chanel).
> 
> But, I actually like light-colored more on Lady Dior. I also wanna get pink, just not this pink but the Blush/Fard pink! Have you considered that? To me it’s the perfect pink tone, very sophisticated shade of pink that will age beautifully. And darker than Rose des Vents so probably easier to maintain as well


I totally agree. Definitely lambskin. Patent is actually harder to maintain and even worse if you're in a humid climate (the patent can get sticky). My patent lady dior had parts that started to peel (albeit after close to 10 years). 

I also agree that blush/fard is more classic and will age better than the rose des vents. I would choose blush/fard over black, it is beautiful and more unique while still classic.

It sounds like the small might suit your frame better than the medium but you can try on sizes in the store to see what works best.


----------



## Michelle3123

dearbag said:


> I would definitely vote for the lambskin! Although it’s delicate, it’s easier to maintain than patent leather.
> 
> For the colors, if between these two I ‘d suggest the black because of its possibly easy maintenance (I bought mine in Latte white, very hard to maintain—lambskin Lady Dior is kind of decilate compared to Chanel).
> 
> But, I actually like light-colored more on Lady Dior. I also wanna get pink, just not this pink but the Blush/Fard pink! Have you considered that? To me it’s the perfect pink tone, very sophisticated shade of pink that will age beautifully. And darker than Rose des Vents so probably easier to maintain as well


If I had the money, I would buy every single color.


----------



## Michelle3123

CrazyCool01 said:


> I have 2 ABCDiors and i love them so much . Small size is a great day to night bag and i love the charms.
> 
> also i would go with lambskin or calfskin. Only because patent is such hard to maintain in the long run!
> (Am 5 1” in height as well and i mostly prefer wearing my ABCDiors on shoulder)
> 
> good luck


Thank you!!! Okay, definitely go with the small and lambskin. Now, still debating on the color.


----------



## Michelle3123

wzy21 said:


> I totally agree. Definitely lambskin. Patent is actually harder to maintain and even worse if you're in a humid climate (the patent can get sticky). My patent lady dior had parts that started to peel (albeit after close to 10 years).
> 
> I also agree that blush/fard is more classic and will age better than the rose des vents. I would choose blush/fard over black, it is beautiful and more unique while still classic.
> 
> It sounds like the small might suit your frame better than the medium but you can try on sizes in the store to see what works best.


Let me look into the blush/fard color. Is it more pinkish than towards nude?


----------



## chococatx

I just bought a saddle bag today before the increase! Can't wait for it to come in


----------



## dearbag

xnatty said:


> Do you use your Latte white bag a lot? I've been wanting to buy one in this color but not sure if it's worth it ? Thanks!



I bought mine 2021 mid-year, and so far I’ve only taken her out for like 5 times maybe, lol. I got paranoid because it rains a lot where I live so I intend to use it on special occasion. I don’t know why but this specific Dior lambskin seems so easy for white color to get dirty than, say, Chanel lambskin (well but my CC is in black so that’s not quite comparable). I’m not sure how to describe but it felt as if the Dior lambskin has no extra slight coating to protect itself. Often I’ve regretted I should have bought darker neutrals like beige so it’s (at least a little) easier to maintain and worth more in terms of cost per wear. There’s no color transfer/whatsoever stain so far on my bag though, but I make sure to only wear it with light-colored outfits.

Still, I really love my Lady in Latte white. I think it’s super pretty and it goes well with just every outfit, be it for dressy occasion or even casual days with a white pair of sneakers. In a world full of black and pink lady diors, it really does feel special to use the white one. So it’s still worth it for me.  good luck deciding!!!


----------



## wzy21

Michelle3123 said:


> Let me look into the blush/fard color. Is it more pinkish than towards nude?


yes, it's more pink than beige. there are quite a number of photos of the blush/fard on this forum. if you want a less pink colour, warm taupe and the new season colour natural are also very lovely.


----------



## Andie09

dearbag said:


> I bought mine 2021 mid-year, and so far I’ve only taken her out for like 5 times maybe, lol. I got paranoid because it rains a lot where I live so I intend to use it on special occasion. I don’t know why but this specific Dior lambskin seems so easy for white color to get dirty than, say, Chanel lambskin (well but my CC is in black so that’s not quite comparable). I’m not sure how to describe but it felt as if the Dior lambskin has no extra slight coating to protect itself. Often I’ve regretted I should have bought darker neutrals like beige so it’s (at least a little) easier to maintain and worth more in terms of cost per wear. There’s no color transfer/whatsoever stain so far on my bag though, but I make sure to only wear it with light-colored outfits.
> 
> Still, I really love my Lady in Latte white. I think it’s super pretty and it goes well with just every outfit, be it for dressy occasion or even casual days with a white pair of sneakers. In a world full of black and pink lady diors, it really does feel special to use the white one. So it’s still worth it for me.  good luck deciding!!!


Hi, I’m so interested in new djoy in latte colour too, but worry about being white, may I know if you ever use stain protector on yours?


----------



## Aggretsuk0

Andie09 said:


> Hi, I’m so interested in new djoy in latte colour too, but worry about being white, may I know if you ever use stain protector on yours?


I have a 30 Montaigne in the Latte color for the past 6 months and it's in excellent condition. I didn't use any stain protector. I do think it can seem yellow in some lighting but it really depends on how you store your bag. Overall, it's a cream white and I think it loooks brand new to this day and I haven't gotten a single scratch on it yet! Any dirt or marks I got on the sides I was able to wipe off very easily!


----------



## slmi2014

Today, the SA at the Saks Dior said prices are going up 6% next week. I confirmed/asked what all is increasing and she said “everything including Saddle bags and SLGs” because that’s what I went to look at. We will see.


----------



## Saaski

I had a friend confirm with her SA that Europe was being affected as well. She said 9-12%!


----------



## nycgirl79

Saaski said:


> I had a friend confirm with her SA that Europe was being affected as well. She said 9-12%!



The increases are really overly obnoxious. I recognize that companies need to make $$, and that the cost of materials has increased + inflation, but this, to me, is greed more than anything else.

I purchased my LD in Paris last October, and paid €3900. It’s currently €4500, and will be going up an additional 9-12%!? That’s an increase of more than 28% in 9 months! COME ON.


----------



## dearbag

wzy21 said:


> I totally agree. Definitely lambskin. Patent is actually harder to maintain and even worse if you're in a humid climate (the patent can get sticky). My patent lady dior had parts that started to peel (albeit after close to 10 years).
> 
> I also agree that blush/fard is more classic and will age better than the rose des vents. I would choose blush/fard over black, it is beautiful and more unique while still classic.
> 
> It sounds like the small might suit your frame better than the medium but you can try on sizes in the store to see what works best.



We have the exact same spec! I also second the small size!! I think it’s a perfect size that is light and practical enough. 



Andie09 said:


> Hi, I’m so interested in new djoy in latte colour too, but worry about being white, may I know if you ever use stain protector on yours?



I never use any extra protection, but I do have to baby my bag. I’ve tried not to put it directly on dirty surfaces. So far it looks completely new but thats also because I don’t use it much. I might have to ask for advice from you instead when you’ve got one!


----------



## Michelle3123

Saaski said:


> I had a friend confirm with her SA that Europe was being affected as well. She said 9-12%!


Wow! Ridiculous! I also heard it’s aiming for 15%.


----------



## lala_retro

will RTW and shoes be going up too or just leathers?


----------



## marble19

lala_retro said:


> will RTW and shoes be going up too or just leathers?


My SA said everything is going up - including RTW. I’m based in Australia.


----------



## kelzdez

marble19 said:


> My SA said everything is going up - including RTW. I’m based in Australia.


I went Dior two days ago and the SA said bags will have a huge increase (particularly saddle and lady dior) over 1k+ AUD and shoes will go up over 10%


----------



## kkchichiii

I asked my SA in Singapore boutique last week but she said they didn’t hear any news yet. Anyone in Singapore or SEA can confirm if price increase will affect us also? I’m so confused


----------



## mzbaglady1

Can someone confirm that the LD is having a second price increase this year? Thank you.


----------



## Katostar

mzbaglady1 said:


> Can someone confirm that the LD is having a second price increase this year? Thank you.



I’ve been hearing tomorrow July 5 as price increase date


----------



## mzbaglady1

Katostar said:


> I’ve been hearing tomorrow July 5 as price increase date


Thank you.


----------



## roxta

As per the website, in Australia, prices for classic lambskin Lady Dior:

Micro AUD5300 (no increase)
Mini AUD7000 -> AUD7400 (5.7% increase)
Small AUD7400 -> AUD7700 (4.1% increase)
ABC AUD7600 -> AUD7900 (3.9% increase)
Medium AUD8300 -> AUD8500 (2.5% increase)
Large AUD9000 -> AUD9200 (2.2% increase)


----------



## Dinky22

roxta said:


> As per the website, in Australia, prices for classic lambskin Lady Dior:
> 
> Micro AUD5300 (no increase)
> Mini AUD7000 -> AUD7400 (5.7% increase)
> Small AUD7400 -> AUD7700 (4.1% increase)
> ABC AUD7600 -> AUD7900 (3.9% increase)
> Medium AUD8300 -> AUD8500 (2.5% increase)
> Large AUD9000 -> AUD9200 (2.2% increase)


Interesting. If you convert the ABCDior price to usd it’s essentially $100 more than the current list price (before price increase). Interested to see in the disparity that this price increase creates.

I would like to add another Lady Dior, but honestly with these crazy and unjustified price hikes I’m going to just sit it out. I shall settle for my two dior pieces (mini lady & saddle bag).


----------



## CrazyCool01

Dinky22 said:


> Interesting. If you convert the ABCDior price to usd it’s essentially $100 more than the current list price (before price increase). Interested to see in the disparity that this price increase creates.
> 
> I would like to add another Lady Dior, but honestly with these crazy and unjustified price hikes I’m going to just sit it out. I shall settle for my two dior pieces (mini lady & saddle bag).


Same here, i would love to add a medium lady dior but at 8500AUD am not sure !!


----------



## roxta

CrazyCool01 said:


> Same here, i would love to add a medium lady dior but at 8500AUD am not sure !!


The word on the street was "up to 15% storewide" so I was honestly expecting another $1k jump on the medium LD. To my surprise when I checked this morning, it was _only_ a $200 increase. That's still a lot of money for an already extremely expensive bag, but still, I was quite relieved as I expected it to go over the $9k mark. Maybe that's the strategy...


----------



## stockcharlie

Any intel on book tote and saddle  increases? TIA!


----------



## CrazyCool01

roxta said:


> The word on the street was "up to 15% storewide" so I was honestly expecting another $1k jump on the medium LD. To my surprise when I checked this morning, it was _only_ a $200 increase. That's still a lot of money for an already extremely expensive bag, but still, I was quite relieved as I expected it to go over the $9k mark. Maybe that's the strategy...


Agreed 200$ increase is not a big thing “considering already ridiculous pricing” 
Not sure if other bsgs went up in price !?


----------



## marble19

stockcharlie said:


> Any intel on book tote and saddle  increases? TIA!


I can't see a price increase on the Australian website for the saddle - it's still $5.5k for the grained calfskin regular size. 

I'm not 100% sure what the original price for the book totes were but the price looks the same to me? 

Mini Dior Oblique/Toile De Jouy - 3.7k
Small Dior Oblique/Toile De Jouy - 4.6k
Medium Dior Oblique/Toile De Jouy - 4.8k
Large Dior Toile De Jouy - 5k

All in AUD


----------



## Dinky22

marble19 said:


> I can't see a price increase on the Australian website for the saddle - it's still $5.5k for the grained calfskin regular size.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what the original price for the book totes were but the price looks the same to me?
> 
> Mini Dior Oblique/Toile De Jouy - 3.7k
> Small Dior Oblique/Toile De Jouy - 4.6k
> Medium Dior Oblique/Toile De Jouy - 4.8k
> Large Dior Toile De Jouy - 5k
> 
> All in AUD


I guess we shall know shortly here in the US. Amazing how stock that is sold a few minutes apart is magically hundreds of dollars more expensive….


----------



## ninecherries

In Europe the increase on the Lady Dior was way more substantial I guess  Mini LD went from 3.800€ to 4.300€ and the Small LD went from 4.100€ to 4.600€. So about 12% increase (again)


----------



## lala_retro

Anybody know if the J’Adior sling back pumps are going up in the US?


----------



## jsmile

on the Canadian Site, Mini Lady Dior went from $6000cad to $64000cad so 6% increase.


----------



## roxta

I suspect the increase for Lady Diors in Australia hasn't been as high as some other regions/countries because the Australian Dollar has been doing poorly, so they were already significantly more expensive due to the exchange rate alone. If so, I appreciate Dior not punishing Aussies for our weak Dollar by applying the same rate.


----------



## roxta

Also, it's worth noting that while the Mini LD went up the most (5.7%) this increase, if you compare it to the price in Jan 2022 before the previous increase, it has actually gone up 23.3%...... in just 6 months.
$6000 in Jan, $7000 in Feb and now $7400 in July. That is mind-blowing!
Prices in AUD.


----------



## jsmile

on the US Site, MIni Lady Dior went from $4900 to $5300usd so 8%.  $5300usd to $5600usd for Small Lady Dior so 5%


----------



## stockcharlie

jsmile said:


> on the US Site, MIni Lady Dior went from $4900 to $5300usd so 8%.  $5300usd to $5600usd for Small Lady Dior so 5%


Also US website, 30 Montaigne = $3900 from $3800 (3%)
Lady dior pouch = $2350 from $2100 (12%);
Small caro =$4200 from $4000 (5%)

Haven’t seen increases for book tote and saddle yet…


----------



## Dinky22

stockcharlie said:


> Also US website, 30 Montaigne = $3900 from $3800 (3%)
> Lady dior pouch = $2350 from $2100 (12%);
> Small caro =$4200 from $4000 (5%)
> 
> Haven’t seen increases for book tote and saddle yet…



I agree no increases for the book tote and saddle (again…). Also, the diamond quilted lady diors and the djoys did not go up (at least not yet). Honestly feel like these price increase hypes are just to get sales up and to follow Chanel’s path into making the lady dior, Dior’s equivalent of the classic flap. 25% increase in 6 months for a bag that doesn’t hold value is really beyond the pale.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Dinky22 said:


> I agree no increases for the book tote and saddle (again…). Also, the diamond quilted lady diors and the djoys did not go up (at least not yet). Honestly feel like these price increase hypes are just to get sales up and to follow Chanel’s path into making the lady dior, Dior’s equivalent of the classic flap. 25% increase in 6 months for a bag that doesn’t hold value is really beyond the pale.


I think basically these fashion houses want their classic line(s) to be over 10000$ 

Dior generates major revenue for lvmh group (besides lv) so even if few customers stopped buying lady diors it won’t matter looking at the big picture


----------



## TraceySH

Caro pouch went up $300...from $1950 to $2250. $15%....wow.


----------



## LaPush

The increase in Medium Lady Dior is €500. €4500 to €5000.

Painful. Disppointing. Sickening.


----------



## Gal4Dior

So I searched through RTW, shoes, fine jewelry on the US site. Didn't seem like any of them were adjusted that I could remember, which is a relief.


----------



## slmi2014

Increases for Saddle hit:
Saddle Flap Card Holder $460 to $495
Saddle 5-Gusset Card Holder $480 to $530
Saddle Lotus Wallet $590 to $660
Saddle Belt Pouch $1300 to $1400
Long Saddle Wallet with Chain $1400 to $1650
Saddle Pouch $1950 & $2150 to $2350

Stayed the same:
Micro Saddle Bag $2550 & $2750
Mini Saddle Bag $3250 & $3500
Saddle Bag $3800, $3900, $3950, $4200, $4400, $4500, & $4600


----------



## Dinky22

slmi2014 said:


> Increases for Saddle hit:
> Saddle Flap Card Holder $460 to $495
> Saddle 5-Gusset Card Holder $480 to $530
> Saddle Lotus Wallet $590 to $660
> Saddle Belt Pouch $1300 to $1400
> Long Saddle Wallet with Chain $1400 to $1650
> Saddle Pouch $1950 & $2150 to $2350
> 
> Stayed the same:
> Micro Saddle Bag $2550 & $2750
> Mini Saddle Bag $3250 & $3500
> Saddle Bag $3800, $3900, $3950, $4200, $4400, $4500, & $4600



Second price increase saddle bag is skipped…not sure how to interpret that one. While I’m thankful an already exorbitantly priced bag isn’t increased, something seems to be signaling they don’t think this bag is one of their staples and it might be discontinued again soon. Oh Dior…you don’t make it easy do you.


----------



## pinkjuneclouds

It looks like book tote prices didn’t go up in the U.S… does anyone know if the increases are staggered or if the book totes were spared?


----------



## kelzdez

roxta said:


> The word on the street was "up to 15% storewide" so I was honestly expecting another $1k jump on the medium LD. To my surprise when I checked this morning, it was _only_ a $200 increase. That's still a lot of money for an already extremely expensive bag, but still, I was quite relieved as I expected it to go over the $9k mark. Maybe that's the strategy...



I’m also very surprised at the minimal increase as the SA in store told me herself bags were going up 1k! Saddle didn’t even go up at all.


----------



## Gal4Dior

pinkjuneclouds said:


> It looks like book tote prices didn’t go up in the U.S… does anyone know if the increases are staggered or if the book totes were spared?


I was in store yesterday and I confirmed with my SA that the book totes didn't experience price increases. She mentioned the LDs, SLGs, and some costume jewelry had price increases.


----------



## MrsPeony

I was gonna about the 30 MONTAIGNE BEAUTY POUCH. It was 850$CAD and now it's up 1100$CAD Crazy


----------



## Kayzee

Wow, - in Europe small and medium Caro went up by 400 Euro.

Glad that I got my medium Caro for 3200, it is now 3800 Euro after 2 Price increases.
Early investment in this super nice bag paid off…


----------



## Chanel0524

What are lady dior prices in Paris right now? thank you


----------



## Susimoo

Chanel0524 said:


> What are lady dior prices in Paris right now? thank you





			https://www.dior.com/fr_fr/fashion/mode-femme/sacs/lady-dior
		


Hopefully the link takes you straight to the Lady Dior section


----------



## Chanel0524

Susimoo said:


> https://www.dior.com/fr_fr/fashion/mode-femme/sacs/lady-dior
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the link takes you straight to the Lady Dior section
> 
> View attachment 5510629




Thank you


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Hi everyone sorry I’m still fairly new to Dior, and missed this one. So a PI in July (seems to be mostly on LD and not on book totes or saddles) means there won’t be another PI in September / October?


----------



## Debbie65

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> Hi everyone sorry I’m still fairly new to Dior, and missed this one. So a PI in July (seems to be mostly on LD and not on book totes or saddles) means there won’t be another PI in September / October?


I don't know the answer to that but I sure hope not!  My guess is if they just had  a PI for the Lady Dior in July then they shouldn't have one on the Lady Dior again so soon, but they may have it on something else.  I purchased my first Lady Dior about 3 weeks before the price increase In Jan, 2022 at $4,900.  I purchased the small  ABC in beige with the enamel on the charms and suede interior.  3 weeks later that particular Lady Dior went up by $600!  What was strange was the Lady Dior ABC in small with just the plain gold charms and cloth interior went up more then $600 to match up in price with the version I purchased.  Before that price increase they both were at 2 different price points as the version I got had the suede and the enamel so it was more, but after that price increase they became the same price.  Strange.  I say if you really want something and you can afford to get it now, get it.  One tip since you are new to Dior:  if you order online, and whatever you purchase is not to your liking, you can return for a full refund, as in cash back.  If you purchase inside the boutique and you take it home and decide you don't want it, or have buyers remorse, etc., you will only get store credit back.  For me, that is a huge deal!  To have my cash sitting in a store credit as I may not want anything at that moment to replace my purchase.  Just a thought.  Also not to make it complicated but I have read on this forum (at least 2 people) that ordered a Lady bag and it arrived without the strap.  It was not an easy fix either but a nightmare for them to get Dior to send a strap.  I ordered mine and mine was perfect 100 percent with no issues.  I have a Dior about 20 mins from me that will be opening up soon.  I myself would still purchase online but have them ship to my boutique so I can open it there in front of a SA or if it's shipped to my home I will still bring it to the boutique and open it in front of the SA and perhaps the manager so if there are ANY issues, I have witnesses!  I do not like their store credit only policy for in store purchases.  I personally will only purchase inside the boutique when I know I love the item that much that I won't be returning.  What are you thinking of purchasing?


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Debbie65 said:


> I don't know the answer to that but I sure hope not!  My guess is if they just had  a PI for the Lady Dior in July then they shouldn't have one on the Lady Dior again so soon, but they may have it on something else.  I purchased my first Lady Dior about 3 weeks before the price increase In Jan, 2022 at $4,900.  I purchased the small  ABC in beige with the enamel on the charms and suede interior.  3 weeks later that particular Lady Dior went up by $600!  What was strange was the Lady Dior ABC in small with just the plain gold charms and cloth interior went up more then $600 to match up in price with the version I purchased.  Before that price increase they both were at 2 different price points as the version I got had the suede and the enamel so it was more, but after that price increase they became the same price.  Strange.  I say if you really want something and you can afford to get it now, get it.  One tip since you are new to Dior:  if you order online, and whatever you purchase is not to your liking, you can return for a full refund, as in cash back.  If you purchase inside the boutique and you take it home and decide you don't want it, or have buyers remorse, etc., you will only get store credit back.  For me, that is a huge deal!  To have my cash sitting in a store credit as I may not want anything at that moment to replace my purchase.  Just a thought.  Also not to make it complicated but I have read on this forum (at least 2 people) that ordered a Lady bag and it arrived without the strap.  It was not an easy fix either but a nightmare for them to get Dior to send a strap.  I ordered mine and mine was perfect 100 percent with no issues.  I have a Dior about 20 mins from me that will be opening up soon.  I myself would still purchase online but have them ship to my boutique so I can open it there in front of a SA or if it's shipped to my home I will still bring it to the boutique and open it in front of the SA and perhaps the manager so if there are ANY issues, I have witnesses!  I do not like their store credit only policy for in store purchases.  I personally will only purchase inside the boutique when I know I love the item that much that I won't be returning.  What are you thinking of purchasing?


Thank you so much for your detailed reply and tips, that’s a really good point about store credit versus full refund, and it’s annoying that they don’t give full refunds for store purchases. I find it really cheeky actually, especially as their bags are so expensive so we should get a right to a “change of mind” period. I am based in the UK but I think the policy is the same as I bought a book tote a few months ago in store and was told it was credit back only, like you said. 

I am thinking of the lady Dior d-lite! I really like it, and am glad to hear that it’s unlikely to go up in price now due to the July increase. That means I COULD potentially be safe until Jan… ?!


----------



## Chanotchka

Would anyone know or guess whether there'll be a price increase on the medium caro bag any time soon? 
Or when it's expected? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saturday14

Chanotchka said:


> Would anyone know or guess whether there'll be a price increase on the medium caro bag any time soon?
> Or when it's expected? Thanks in advance!


I find that price increases across most luxury brands typically happen around February and July of each year.


----------



## urma

I was told last week at a boutique in the UK that a price increase was coming in two or three weeks.


----------



## AnneLv

(A lady from my city said that) an SA at our store said there will be a high price increase January 3rd. 20-40% on all items.
Not sure weither to believe it or not..


----------



## frenchfries0416

AnneLv said:


> (A lady from my city said that) an SA at our store said there will be a high price increase January 3rd. 20-40% on all items.
> Not sure weither to believe it or not..


may I ask which country you are at?


----------



## AnneLv

frenchfries0416 said:


> may I ask which country you are at?


Norway.


----------



## Bumbles

When was the last Dior increase? It no increase til January then I have time to choose what I like. Fingers crossed nothing til then


----------



## I_AM_AYM

Any updates on the alleged price increase? Planning on making a purchase before Christmas, need to know if I should run to the store a bit earlier than I had planned for


----------



## lilah1

Any info on the next price increase? I have so many bags on list and I want to dodge as many PI as possible


----------

